# Seahawks will repeat AND probably go undefeated.this is why.



## LA RAM FAN

I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.

1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.

Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.

this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.

they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.

2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.

3.Their offense will actually be better this year.

at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.

Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.

their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.

He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.

Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!

4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.

the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.

5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.

I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.

well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.

in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.

Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.

as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.


----------



## HUGGY

The Hawks need to do something really unique this season to prove how good they are.

They need to intimidate a team so *thoroughly* that an opponent concedes a loss and admits there is no reason to play a game.

That's right...  a forfeit.

Makes total sense.  That way like the Packers they will not sustain 4-5 serious injuries with key players.  The team and fans won't have to endure a week of unneccesary depression.

If the wives and girlfriends just go on the talk shows like Ray Rices's bitch and just say it was all their fault anyway and just mine yo all's damn bidness that should smooth over the whole thing.


----------



## antiquity

I would love to see the Seahawks go undefeated but I doubt it will happen. Seattle has a target on their backs and teams will prepare weeks ahead, maybe not on the practice field but differently by the coaches in private.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> I would love to see the Seahawks go undefeated but I doubt it will happen. Seattle has a target on their backs and teams will prepare weeks ahead, maybe not on the practice field but differently by the coaches in private.


 
Ya I know... but a dreamer's gotta dream.  And since I'm dreamin... why not dream big ????


----------



## Mad Scientist

Pete Carrol coaches Seattle?

Why was he run out of USC?

What he did at USC could NEVER happen to Seattle right?

Let's see. Pete Carrol at USC:
Won a title game. 
Lost a title game.
Resigned.

So going just by his history the Seattle NFL franchise should lose the Superbowl Entertainment Show this season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> I would love to see the Seahawks go undefeated but I doubt it will happen. Seattle has a target on their backs and teams will prepare weeks ahead, maybe not on the practice field but differently by the coaches in private.


 
except that was no different than the case for them last year in the second half of the season and in the playoffs.the second half of the season when their defense was dominatiing everyone,teams started throwing the kitchen sink at them then and in the playoffs so they have been through all that before.

plus as i said,they got rid of reject Giamonti who was always commiting penaltys in thr worst possible time sin critical moments in upgraded big time with Britt as his replace,ment not to mention carpenter and sweeney have drastically improved their run blocking in the off season from last year so their running game will be much more effective than last year.

Look what they did against the packers? this is one of the top 3 best run defenses in the league they will face this year.


----------



## Wry Catcher

9/11 inside job said:


> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.



IF the hawks continue to hold on defense, they will not win every game.  We saw an increase in defensive holding calls this week, and in the preseason - all of which were related to NFL teams complaints - a result of Pete Carrol teaching his 'D' to hold.


----------



## HUGGY

[QUOTE="Wry Catcher, post: 9779035, member: 20297 
IF the hawks continue to hold on defense, they will not win every game.  We saw an increase in defensive holding calls this week, and in the preseason - all of which were related to NFL teams complaints - a result of Pete Carrol teaching his 'D' to hold.[/QUOTE]

The *Hawks had 4 penalties* against the packers ...*one holding* against Bobby Wagner linebacker for impeding the GB receiver on a 42 yard pass play that was overthrown by Rodgers.  The Packers got the ball on the 7 yard line and scored 7 of their 16 points.  If Wagner had turned his head and made a play for the ball there would have been no foul.

I think we will continue to count on Pete Carroll to teach the rules and his team to play by them.

Thanks for your ignorant and biased input.


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> [QUOTE="Wry Catcher, post: 9779035, member: 20297
> IF the hawks continue to hold on defense, they will not win every game.  We saw an increase in defensive holding calls this week, and in the preseason - all of which were related to NFL teams complaints - a result of Pete Carrol teaching his 'D' to hold.



The *Hawks had 4 penalties* against the packers ...*one holding* against Bobby Wagner linebacker for impeding the GB receiver on a 42 yard pass play that was overthrown by Rodgers.  The Packers got the ball on the 7 yard line and scored 7 of their 16 points.  If Wagner had turned his head and made a play for the ball there would have been no foul.

I think we will continue to count on Pete Carroll to teach the rules and his team to play by them.

Thanks for your ignorant and biased input.[/QUOTE]

You're welcome.  Time will tell if my comment was ignorant, In fact I'm not biased against Seattle or their coach, I call 'em as I see 'em, holding and illegal contact is their game.  Don't be myopic and see no evil - the strategy worked last year, you got a trophy.  Will it work again?  I think not.


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Wry Catcher, post: 9779035, member: 20297
> IF the hawks continue to hold on defense, they will not win every game.  We saw an increase in defensive holding calls this week, and in the preseason - all of which were related to NFL teams complaints - a result of Pete Carrol teaching his 'D' to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Hawks had 4 penalties* against the packers ...*one holding* against Bobby Wagner linebacker for impeding the GB receiver on a 42 yard pass play that was overthrown by Rodgers.  The Packers got the ball on the 7 yard line and scored 7 of their 16 points.  If Wagner had turned his head and made a play for the ball there would have been no foul.
> 
> I think we will continue to count on Pete Carroll to teach the rules and his team to play by them.
> 
> Thanks for your ignorant and biased input.
Click to expand...

 
You're welcome.  Time will tell if my comment was ignorant, In fact I'm not biased against Seattle or their coach, I call 'em as I see 'em, holding and illegal contact is their game.  Don't be myopic and see no evil - the strategy worked last year, you got a trophy.  Will it work again?  I think not.[/QUOTE]

Perhaps you could post a sample of a better taught team that only recieved 4 penalties or fewer last week.  That might help support your contention that Seattle is prone to not play within the rules compared to any other team in the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF the hawks continue to hold on defense, they will not win every game.  We saw an increase in defensive holding calls this week, and in the preseason - all of which were related to NFL teams complaints - a result of Pete Carrol teaching his 'D' to hold.
Click to expand...

 
dude as usual you talk without having any knowledge whatsoever on what the seahawks are doing this year. you obviously have not watched a single seahawks preseason game this year or the opener against the packers.did you  already forget the part in there where i mentioned they only had FOUR penaltys in the game?

only one of them was a huge penalty,the one in the beginning on wagner that set up the packers first touchdown..ONE bad mistake by them.gee its the end of the world for the seahawks going undefeated now.

Obviously you have not watched a seahawks game this year and are just going by what they did LAST year. please pay attention in class..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Pete Carrol coaches Seattle?
> 
> Why was he run out of USC?
> 
> What he did at USC could NEVER happen to Seattle right?
> 
> Let's see. Pete Carrol at USC:
> Won a title game.
> Lost a title game.
> Resigned.
> 
> So going just by his history the Seattle NFL franchise should lose the Superbowl Entertainment Show this season.


 
why was he run out of USC? because of a false rumor with no evidence  that reggie bush started mad lunatic.

No it cant happen in seattle because the NFL has to have cold hard facts about an unproven rumor started before firing someone. is this all you have to do here in the sports section on all  my threads is troll? change the subject all the time about the actual topic   instead of talking about facts and the actual topic?

  You been hanging around with rightwinger way too long.

this reminds me of the way you used to troll in the conspiracy section constantly all the time when i first came here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Wry Catcher, post: 9779035, member: 20297
> IF the hawks continue to hold on defense, they will not win every game.  We saw an increase in defensive holding calls this week, and in the preseason - all of which were related to NFL teams complaints - a result of Pete Carrol teaching his 'D' to hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *Hawks had 4 penalties* against the packers ...*one holding* against Bobby Wagner linebacker for impeding the GB receiver on a 42 yard pass play that was overthrown by Rodgers.  The Packers got the ball on the 7 yard line and scored 7 of their 16 points.  If Wagner had turned his head and made a play for the ball there would have been no foul.
> 
> I think we will continue to count on Pete Carroll to teach the rules and his team to play by them.
> 
> Thanks for your ignorant and biased input.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome.  Time will tell if my comment was ignorant, In fact I'm not biased against Seattle or their coach, I call 'em as I see 'em, holding and illegal contact is their game.  Don't be myopic and see no evil - the strategy worked last year, you got a trophy.  Will it work again?  I think not.
Click to expand...

 
Perhaps you could post a sample of a better taught team that only recieved 4 penalties or fewer last week.  That might help support your contention that Seattle is prone to not play within the rules compared to any other team in the NFL.[/QUOTE]

His posts contradict himself that he is not biased against seattle and its coach.Instead of going by what they are doing right now in the present,he is judging them from what they did in the past LAST year.


----------



## Zander

So far so good. 

only 18 more wins to go undefeated.....................


----------



## Mad Scientist

Seattle wins a home game and  a few Sports Zombies *already* have them penciled in as the StooperBowl Champeens!

Seattle won a home game right? Aren't teams SUPPOSED to win home games? Was Seattle the only team to win their home game?
Looking at the box score it seems Green Gay was AHEAD at one point! And you think they gonna' be undefeated eh?

Ok.


----------



## HUGGY

Obviously this fool didn't watch the game.  Tell ya what Sparky...Go over to a Packers message board and cruise through THEIR comments on the game.  It might educate you on what really happened.


----------



## Mad Scientist

What's interesting about this thread 9/11, *isn't* the NFL or the SeaHags or how many stoopid TV shows they can "win". No.

The interesting thing is that while you believe that 9/11 was a "staged event" it seems that you couldn't possibly think that an NFL gamed could be a "staged event".

What's more is that while you make fun of people who watch TV and believe "fake" stories about 9/11, it would NEVER occur to you that a story about ANY NFL team moving to L.A. could be fake as well do ya'?

"Naw, that sh*t's all true! A talking head at ESPN said it!"


----------



## Mad Scientist

Yeah, "false rumors that later get proven untrue" always gets the Coach fired. Dimwit.

By the way, according to NFL.com, the CheeseDicks *we're* ahead after 1 quarter. 

And of course I didn't watch the game! Why the f*ck do I need to watch? There's only gonna' be 4 possible outcomes:
One team will score more points.
Game will end in Tie.
Game called due to Weather.
End of the World.

The NFL, as an Entertainment TV show, only becomes interesting the last month of the season when teams that *everyone* predicted wouldn't make a playoff run make a playoff run and a few teams expected to make the playoffs get eliminated.

And then of course, Coach firings!

Don't get me wrong, the NFL *can* be interesting *as a TV show* but not as a Sport.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> So far so good.
> 
> only 18 more wins to go undefeated.....................


 
can you seahawks haters EVER get past your hate for them to read the OP that lists facts why they have an excellent chance of achieiveing what the pats came a whisker hair from achieving instead of never reading past the thread title?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> What's interesting about this thread 9/11, *isn't* the NFL or the SeaHags or how many stoopid TV shows they can "win". No.
> 
> The interesting thing is that while you believe that 9/11 was a "staged event" it seems that you couldn't possibly think that an NFL gamed could be a "staged event".
> 
> What's more is that while you make fun of people who watch TV and believe "fake" stories about 9/11, it would NEVER occur to you that a story about ANY NFL team moving to L.A. could be fake as well do ya'?
> 
> "Naw, that sh*t's all true! A talking head at ESPN said it!"


as i have said a million times,i have looked at both sides of the coin on that issue unlike you saint louis apologists.  only an IDIOT NFL owner would keep his team in a city were the actual attendance at the game is 30,000 and being so embarrased about it has to have an agreement with the league to avoid embarrassment of that truth that they inflate the numbers for him saying it was around 55,000,a trend i have noticed  about their home games the last couple years when anybody who watches those home games can see the obvious that  the ACTUAL  attendance at the games is around 30,000. every ram fan was saying the same thing mondy i was thinking when watching the game that the upper deck was sealed off.

everybody that bothered watching that game saw for themselves the  entire upper deck was entirle  empty cause of how bad the fan support there is.  that was never the case in LA.sorry you cant lie to me on that and say they werent packed,I  got too many LA RAM home games on tape that prove you are cluless on that.

matter of fact,they were always in the top 5 in league attendance the whole time they were there except the last couple seasonsn when the bitch dismantled the team getting rid of star players eric dickerson,jack youngblood and others to get fans fed up with the organization to justify the move.

But in your own DRUGGED UP MIND,you actually think stan is going to keep suffering that humilation and keep that team in saint louis with the worst fan support in the country constantly sealing off the upper deck cause that city does not care about its football team,never did,with this year i guarantee will be dead last ahead of jacksonville this year in attendance.the only team that had a worse attendance then them last year.He is going to do THAT instead of taking them back to LA  where they will be welcomed,a place where they were always in the top five in league attendance other than the last two years whrn the bitch purposely gutted the team. as always  mad lunatic,better get off that crack you been smoking.

i guess you actually believe in your lunatic ramblings,that the superbowl game with the pats and giants,that the defensive linemen of the giants purposely did not tackle eli manning to let him escape their grasp and throw that pass his giants reciever made a miracle catch of,that was ALL planned by all of them for the giants to ruin their undefeated season and have that giants receiver make that miracle catch on 4th and 10 that they somehow knew he would make.all part of a plan they devised to fool everyone into thinking the pats would go undefeated till the last couple minutes of the game with a miracle catth they all KNEW he would make? sure mad sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Yeah, "false rumors that later get proven untrue" always gets the Coach fired. Dimwit.
> 
> By the way, according to NFL.com, the CheeseDicks *we're* ahead after 1 quarter.
> 
> And of course I didn't watch the game! Why the f*ck do I need to watch? There's only gonna' be 4 possible outcomes:
> One team will score more points.
> Game will end in Tie.
> Game called due to Weather.
> End of the World.
> 
> The NFL, as an Entertainment TV show, only becomes interesting the last month of the season when teams that *everyone* predicted wouldn't make a playoff run make a playoff run and a few teams expected to make the playoffs get eliminated.
> 
> And then of course, Coach firings!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the NFL *can* be interesting *as a TV show* but not as a Sport.


 
blah blah blah,thats all i ever hear from you in your pathetic rants these days.avoid the topic knowing your cornered.

that of course is nothing new from you demise LA RAIDER FANS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Seattle wins a home game and  a few Sports Zombies *already* have them penciled in as the StooperBowl Champeens!
> 
> Seattle won a home game right? Aren't teams SUPPOSED to win home games? Was Seattle the only team to win their home game?
> Looking at the box score it seems Green Gay was AHEAD at one point! And you think they gonna' be undefeated eh?
> 
> Ok.


if you didnt come here to constantly  troll on all my threads with your asinine rants all the time and actually take the time to read the OP instead of not looking past the thread title,you would see the vaild reasons why I believe they will go undefeated this year Mad Lunatic.

if you knew anything about all the NFL teams,you would know that green bay is one of the very best teams in the NFL and has one of the best quarterbacks in the league.they didnt go out and beat a creampuff fool.

as i said in the OP that you did not bother to read,this was probably their toughest  opponent they will face all year long barring any major injurys.staying  injury free i said will play a key factor mad lunatic.

it constantly gets harder and harder having a civilized conversation with you the fact you wont even read past a thread title these days.


----------



## Zander

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> only 18 more wins to go undefeated.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you seahawks haters EVER get past your hate for them to read the OP that lists facts why they have an excellent chance of achieiveing what the pats came a whisker hair from achieving instead of never reading past the thread title?
Click to expand...


What in my post leads you to believe I am a "seahawks hater"?


----------



## HUGGY

Making a run like Seattle did last season was more than just a few unwanted football players found by John Schneider and Pete Carroll making good and realizing victorys when others, many first round picks, could not.

It was a season of tempering the metal....learning the way to overcome considerable obsticals in many contests where lesser teams could fail with no loss of respect.

This year's team has evolved into true champions that will do whatever it takes to win and preserve their earned respect.  They are a true juggarnaut.  They will take what is rightfully theirs and if not the team that stands in their way will pay dearly for what it takes to put the Seattle Seahawks down. 

Sure...they could lose .  But who is willing to pay the price to beat them?  It will take an extra ordinary team with a will that is stronger than the Hawks.  I don't believe that team exists.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> only 18 more wins to go undefeated.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you seahawks haters EVER get past your hate for them to read the OP that lists facts why they have an excellent chance of achieiveing what the pats came a whisker hair from achieving instead of never reading past the thread title?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What in my post leads you to believe I am a "seahawks hater"?
Click to expand...

 
lets see,you called them the sea pigeons all year long last year even though they were playing great,something fans dont do unless they hate that team,example i hate the raiders so i refer to them as the chokeland faiders constantly,i hate that team that plays in saint louis and refer to them as the lambs,i hate the chiefs and refer to them as the kansas city clowns,I hate peyton manning so i refer to the broncos as the donkeys,,you did  what mad idiot always does on my threads all the time.not bothering  to read the op for my valid reasons i gave why i believe they will go undefeated.

,Gee I dont know,sure doesnt sound like someone who is interested in why they have an excellent chance of going undefeated to me doing the mad idiot thing,only taking the time to read the thread title.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Making a run like Seattle did last season was more than just a few unwanted football players found by John Schneider and Pete Carroll making good and realizing victorys when others, many first round picks, could not.
> 
> It was a season of tempering the metal....learning the way to overcome considerable obsticals in many contests where lesser teams could fail with no loss of respect.
> 
> This year's team has evolved into true champions that will do whatever it takes to win and preserve their earned respect.  They are a true juggarnaut.  They will take what is rightfully theirs and if not the team that stands in their way will pay dearly for what it takes to put the Seattle Seahawks down.
> 
> Sure...they could lose .  But who is willing to pay the price to beat them?  It will take an extra ordinary team with a will that is stronger than the Hawks.  I don't believe that team exists.


 
  exactly,neither do I.

Last year in his second season, Wilson was still growing and learning as a quarterback.He made several strides from his first season as a rookie to last year.

He has advanced far beyond what he was doing last year which as i said several times,is scary for the rest of the league.its not like this is Manning or Brady playing on his last legs hoping he has something left.

something the people who dont follow the seahawks like we do dont understand "and even I didnt understand it near as much as you did in the beginning last year when i started watching them every week." is that last season while he was still learning the position at the pro level,he was playing behind a patched up offensive line the majority of the season.

they never got completely healthy until the playoffs started and they still never really jelled until the superbowl.They got all their offensive linemen starters back in time for the playoffs but they had been out for so long they were rusty in the playoffs.by the time the superbowl started,they had finally gotten completely healthy and we saw what happened when they were all healthy and had all their horses in that game.

 thats why it hacks me off about the people being negative on this thread about it is because they all never took the time to read the OP.they didnt bother to read past the thread title.  had they done so they would have seen the part i said that they okung and unger in the first game were shaking off rust since they had not played the majority of the pre season coming back in the off season from injurys from last year. thereofre i end up repeating the same thing over and over to the naysayers since they dont bother to read the OP.

Last year there most difficult stretch of games was early in the season when they had to play 4 out of their five games on the road.they had houston whom they almost lost to because at THAT time,the texans were playing well when they faced them.they had not gone into a losing mode yet.then there was the INDY game where the officials gave them the game,their first loss of the season because the colts had hometown refs in their corner.even colt fans who saw that game with me even thought the refs took it from them.

THIS year,after the game against the donkeys at home,this would be tough for any other team since 3 of the 4 games are on the road after that except these teams are so weak anybody who knows this team would be a fool to pick them to lose.lol 

the road games are against the redskins,rams,and panthers. the skins? the team that has no defense and a QB STILL playing on one leg? thats a laugh. the rams who are down to their third string quarterback? they are really going to lose to them? lol the panthers? who right now dont have their starting quarterback and lost all their starting wide recievers? you cant be serious? lol

their next toughest part of their schedule allegedly is having four of 6 games on the road coming agains the chiefs who have the worse offense in the league practically annd a horrible pass defense as well,the niners who are a far worse team this year than last year,i mean they barely beat the cowgirls who are a joke of a team.lol  then there is the eagles who have an inconsistant quarterback who will have nightmares against the hawks defense,then the cardinals.

the cards were the ONE team that i worried about them losing to keeping them undefeated but that was before they had major key injurys to players on their defense in the pre season games who are out for the season and how they just barely beat a creampuff team fromthe AFC the chargers on monday night.seriously? at this point if they are undefeated this late in the season,they wont mail it in against this team like they did last year.they did last year against this team cause they had nothing to play for.

they were going to clinch home filed advantage throughout the playoffs with a win the following week against the rams and they were not undefeated having lost a couple games previously so they had nothing to play for at that time last year.this year if they are undefeated at that point like i believe they will be,,they WILL have something to play for.

as long as they stay undefeated,this is my other thread i will be keeping alive throughout the season as well.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making a run like Seattle did last season was more than just a few unwanted football players found by John Schneider and Pete Carroll making good and realizing victorys when others, many first round picks, could not.
> 
> It was a season of tempering the metal....learning the way to overcome considerable obsticals in many contests where lesser teams could fail with no loss of respect.
> 
> This year's team has evolved into true champions that will do whatever it takes to win and preserve their earned respect.  They are a true juggarnaut.  They will take what is rightfully theirs and if not the team that stands in their way will pay dearly for what it takes to put the Seattle Seahawks down.
> 
> Sure...they could lose .  But who is willing to pay the price to beat them?  It will take an extra ordinary team with a will that is stronger than the Hawks.  I don't believe that team exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly,neither do I.
> 
> Last year in his second season, Wilson was still growing and learning as a quarterback.He made several strides from his first season as a rookie to last year.
> 
> He has advanced far beyond what he was doing last year which as i said several times,is scary for the rest of the league.its not like this is Manning or Brady playing on his last legs hoping he has something left.
> 
> something the people who dont follow the seahawks like we do dont understand "and even I didnt understand it near as much as you did in the beginning last year when i started watching them every week." is that last season while he was still learning the position at the pro level,he was playing behind a patched up offensive line the majority of the season.
> 
> they never got completely healthy until the playoffs started and they still never really jelled until the superbowl.They got all their offensive linemen starters back in time for the playoffs but they had been out for so long they were rusty in the playoffs.by the time the superbowl started,they had finally gotten completely healthy and we saw what happened when they were all healthy and had all their horses in that game.
> 
> thats why it hacks me off about the people being negative on this thread about it is because they all never took the time to read the OP.they didnt bother to read past the thread title.  had they done so they would have seen the part i said that they okung and unger in the first game were shaking off rust since they had not played the majority of the pre season coming back in the off season from injurys from last year. thereofre i end up repeating the same thing over and over to the naysayers since they dont bother to read the OP.
> 
> Last year there most difficult stretch of games was early in the season when they had to play 4 out of their five games on the road.they had houston whom they almost lost to because at THAT time,the texans were playing well when they faced them.they had not gone into a losing mode yet.then there was the INDY game where the officials gave them the game,their first loss of the season because the colts had hometown refs in their corner.even colt fans who saw that game with me even thought the refs took it from them.
> 
> THIS year,after the game against the donkeys at home,this would be tough for any other team since 3 of the 4 games are on the road after that except these teams are so weak anybody who knows this team would be a fool to pick them to lose.lol
> 
> the road games are against the redskins,rams,and panthers. the skins? the team that has no defense and a QB STILL playing on one leg? thats a laugh. the rams who are down to their third string quarterback? they are really going to lose to them? lol the panthers? who right now dont have their starting quarterback and lost all their starting wide recievers? you cant be serious? lol
> 
> their next toughest part of their schedule allegedly is having four of 6 games on the road coming agains the chiefs who have the worse offense in the league practically annd a horrible pass defense as well,the niners who are a far worse team this year than last year,i mean they barely beat the cowgirls who are a joke of a team.lol  then there is the eagles who have an inconsistant quarterback who will have nightmares against the hawks defense,then the cardinals.
> 
> the cards were the ONE team that i worried about them losing to keeping them undefeated but that was before they had major key injurys to players on their defense in the pre season games who are out for the season and how they just barely beat a creampuff team fromthe AFC the chargers on monday night.seriously? at this point if they are undefeated this late in the season,they wont mail it in against this team like they did last year.they did last year against this team cause they had nothing to play for.
> 
> they were going to clinch home filed advantage throughout the playoffs with a win the following week against the rams and they were not undefeated having lost a couple games previously so they had nothing to play for at that time last year.this year if they are undefeated at that point like i believe they will be,,they WILL have something to play for.
> 
> as long as they stay undefeated,this is my other thread i will be keeping alive throughout the season as well.
Click to expand...

 
Good analysis.  The only obstical to your observations would be SEVERAL serious injuries to key players such as Lynch, Harvin or Wilson.  The team could still be good without them but with them there are just too many weapons.

The Seahawks can run plays that no other team would dare because the whole defense of an opposing team swings across the field following Harvin.  It is so pronounced that it makes me laugh.  I've honestly never seen teams so scared of just one player.

This crazy over reaction to Harvin and where he is on the field opens up huge sections of un-maned real estate.  That leaves players like Lynch wide open 5-10 yards downfield with no defensive player within 10 yards of him at times.  Denver can get recievers open but it takes several offensive players to "rub" off a defensive back or LB.  They just can't do it against Seattle because like in the Super Bowl Kam Chancellor gets stationed in the middle to cross and totally wreck the rub guys.  He is so good at it it's like he is an over sized proffessional ninja assassin.  He scares the shit outta the other teams recievers for good reason.  Just wait until Denver comes to the Clink and tries those rub plays.  There will be Denver receivers leaving the field on stretchers...no joke.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making a run like Seattle did last season was more than just a few unwanted football players found by John Schneider and Pete Carroll making good and realizing victorys when others, many first round picks, could not.
> 
> It was a season of tempering the metal....learning the way to overcome considerable obsticals in many contests where lesser teams could fail with no loss of respect.
> 
> This year's team has evolved into true champions that will do whatever it takes to win and preserve their earned respect.  They are a true juggarnaut.  They will take what is rightfully theirs and if not the team that stands in their way will pay dearly for what it takes to put the Seattle Seahawks down.
> 
> Sure...they could lose .  But who is willing to pay the price to beat them?  It will take an extra ordinary team with a will that is stronger than the Hawks.  I don't believe that team exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactly,neither do I.
> 
> Last year in his second season, Wilson was still growing and learning as a quarterback.He made several strides from his first season as a rookie to last year.
> 
> He has advanced far beyond what he was doing last year which as i said several times,is scary for the rest of the league.its not like this is Manning or Brady playing on his last legs hoping he has something left.
> 
> something the people who dont follow the seahawks like we do dont understand "and even I didnt understand it near as much as you did in the beginning last year when i started watching them every week." is that last season while he was still learning the position at the pro level,he was playing behind a patched up offensive line the majority of the season.
> 
> they never got completely healthy until the playoffs started and they still never really jelled until the superbowl.They got all their offensive linemen starters back in time for the playoffs but they had been out for so long they were rusty in the playoffs.by the time the superbowl started,they had finally gotten completely healthy and we saw what happened when they were all healthy and had all their horses in that game.
> 
> thats why it hacks me off about the people being negative on this thread about it is because they all never took the time to read the OP.they didnt bother to read past the thread title.  had they done so they would have seen the part i said that they okung and unger in the first game were shaking off rust since they had not played the majority of the pre season coming back in the off season from injurys from last year. thereofre i end up repeating the same thing over and over to the naysayers since they dont bother to read the OP.
> 
> Last year there most difficult stretch of games was early in the season when they had to play 4 out of their five games on the road.they had houston whom they almost lost to because at THAT time,the texans were playing well when they faced them.they had not gone into a losing mode yet.then there was the INDY game where the officials gave them the game,their first loss of the season because the colts had hometown refs in their corner.even colt fans who saw that game with me even thought the refs took it from them.
> 
> THIS year,after the game against the donkeys at home,this would be tough for any other team since 3 of the 4 games are on the road after that except these teams are so weak anybody who knows this team would be a fool to pick them to lose.lol
> 
> the road games are against the redskins,rams,and panthers. the skins? the team that has no defense and a QB STILL playing on one leg? thats a laugh. the rams who are down to their third string quarterback? they are really going to lose to them? lol the panthers? who right now dont have their starting quarterback and lost all their starting wide recievers? you cant be serious? lol
> 
> their next toughest part of their schedule allegedly is having four of 6 games on the road coming agains the chiefs who have the worse offense in the league practically annd a horrible pass defense as well,the niners who are a far worse team this year than last year,i mean they barely beat the cowgirls who are a joke of a team.lol  then there is the eagles who have an inconsistant quarterback who will have nightmares against the hawks defense,then the cardinals.
> 
> the cards were the ONE team that i worried about them losing to keeping them undefeated but that was before they had major key injurys to players on their defense in the pre season games who are out for the season and how they just barely beat a creampuff team fromthe AFC the chargers on monday night.seriously? at this point if they are undefeated this late in the season,they wont mail it in against this team like they did last year.they did last year against this team cause they had nothing to play for.
> 
> they were going to clinch home filed advantage throughout the playoffs with a win the following week against the rams and they were not undefeated having lost a couple games previously so they had nothing to play for at that time last year.this year if they are undefeated at that point like i believe they will be,,they WILL have something to play for.
> 
> as long as they stay undefeated,this is my other thread i will be keeping alive throughout the season as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good analysis.  The only obstical to your observations would be SEVERAL serious injuries to key players such as Lynch, Harvin or Wilson.  The team could still be good without them but with them there are just too many weapons.
> 
> The Seahawks can run plays that no other team would dare because the whole defense of an opposing team swings across the field following Harvin.  It is so pronounced that it makes me laugh.  I've honestly never seen teams so scared of just one player.
> 
> This crazy over reaction to Harvin and where he is on the field opens up huge sections of un-maned real estate.  That leaves players like Lynch wide open 5-10 yards downfield with no defensive player within 10 yards of him at times.  Denver can get recievers open but it takes several offensive players to "rub" off a defensive back or LB.  They just can't do it against Seattle because like in the Super Bowl Kam Chancellor gets stationed in the middle to cross and totally wreck the rub guys.  He is so good at it it's like he is an over sized proffessional ninja assassin.  He scares the shit outta the other teams recievers for good reason.  Just wait until Denver comes to the Clink and tries those rub plays.  There will be Denver receivers leaving the field on stretchers...no joke.
Click to expand...

 
yeah thats why i have said many times before is if wilson, harvin or lynch have any major injurys,then all bets on that are out the window and thrown out  of course.


----------



## HUGGY

In order of concern of which possible injury would be the most likely I would say Lynch not Harvin.

I think Harvin has learned his lesson and is playing smarter than he has in the past.

Lynch on the OTHER hand is clearly running and smashing into linebackers as hard as he ever did.

I can see Robert Turbin playing and probably starting in several games this year.

The one I just can't see getting a serious injury is Wilson.
He goes out of his way to avoid contact.

Sometimes when Russell takes off it looks like he could easily pick up 5-10 more yards and he always slides early.   It is frustrating as a fan but he is smart and will be there for the next play.  The only way I see Wilson getting hurt badly would be an intentional attempt from an opposing player to go outside the rules.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Obviously this fool didn't watch the game.  Tell ya what Sparky...Go over to a Packers message board and cruise through THEIR comments on the game.  It might educate you on what really happened.


 
NONE of these fools that have come on here tralking about


HUGGY said:


> Obviously this fool didn't watch the game.  Tell ya what Sparky...Go over to a Packers message board and cruise through THEIR comments on the game.  It might educate you on what really happened.


 
Neither this fool or that other fool mad idiot watched the game obviously.Neither one of those fools obviously bothered to read the OP either the fact they didnt comment on my valid reasons i gave on why i believe they will go undefeated.never reading past what the thread title says.

another fact I am going to add in on why I believer they will go undefeated is look at the 72 dolphins that did it.Their quarterback was Bob Grise,a hall of famer.

Look at who the quarterback  was who was the last one to do it in the regular season only to miss winning it all with a miracle one in a million catch by a Giants reciever on 4th and 10.Tom Brady.Another future hall of fame quarterback.

well anybody who doesnt believe Wilson is a future hall of famer simply missed the superbowl last year and has never seen ANY of his games.

Before he ever played his first regular season game I saw him in a preseason game and i knew right then and there,he was going to be a future hall of famer.i called it back then at that moment saying-this guy is going to be a great quarterback.He is going to be a future hall of famer.

there are just some people that are such special quarterbacks,you can just tell from the first glance of them they are special.He stood out among any quarterback i had seen in years.You could tell he was something special.that he was no average quarterback.

I've said this many times before,he reminds me so much of John Elway.The similarities are uncanny.


----------



## Toro

The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.

But they might repeat.


----------



## antiquity

Toro said:


> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.



Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.


----------



## Toro

antiquity said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.
Click to expand...


There is only one team in history that went undefeated.  The Seahawks aren't the second best team relative to the NFL in history.  I can think of several teams that were better - the Steelers of the 70s, the Bears and 49ers of the 80s, the Cowboys of the 90s.

But they are the most talented team in the NFL right now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.


 
I dont think you are considering the fact that the niners and cards who both beat them last year which was two out of the three losses they suffered,are a worse team this year unlike the seahawks.

they both lose key players on defense to season ending injurys in preseason games and to free agency,none of that has happened with the seahawks.they have plenty of depth and are a far better team this year than last year which is scary for the rest of the league.

The packers are one of the best teams in the league and rodgers is like one of the three best current quarterbacks in the NFL and they had no problem containing him.

read the entire OP,THEN you will understand WHY they have an excellent chance of doing just THAT.

MIGHT? it doesnt look like you watched that packers game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one team in history that went undefeated.  The Seahawks aren't the second best team relative to the NFL in history.  I can think of several teams that were better - the Steelers of the 70s, the Bears and 49ers of the 80s, the Cowboys of the 90s.
> 
> But they are the most talented team in the NFL right now.
Click to expand...

 
apples and oranges.were not talking about best teams of all time here.we are talking about all the teams CURRENTLY.None of them are anywhere near as good as the seahawks this year plain and simple.they are in a class of their own especially with the niners and cards having several key injurys at key positions.

you are going by what the seahawks did LAST year.yeah LAST YEAR,you would have a valid point that they arent that good to go undefeated.they committed way too many criticial penaltys at the wrong moments last year in were in double digets. thats why i never believed Huggy for a second last year when he made that prediction they would go undefeated after watching the first five games or so of the season.

and they got rid of one of their reject lineman who was always committing many of their penaltys last year at the worst critical times last year.he was a cancer to the team.the player they replaced him with is far better.

In the off season,they cut down DRASTICALLY on their penaltys.they werent committing more than a handful in their preseason games.for preseason that was phenemenal. that has carried over into the regular season.

they only committed four in the packers game.I said many times last year if they didnt commit so many penaltys in their games all the time,they would go undefeated.well they are committing very few penaltys in their games now.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one team in history that went undefeated.  The Seahawks aren't the second best team relative to the NFL in history.  I can think of several teams that were better - the Steelers of the 70s, the Bears and 49ers of the 80s, the Cowboys of the 90s.
> 
> But they are the most talented team in the NFL right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apples and oranges.were not talking about best teams of all time here.we are talking about all the teams CURRENTLY.None of them are anywhere near as good as the seahawks this year plain and simple.they are in a class of their own especially with the niners and cards having several key injurys at key positions.
> 
> you are going by what the seahawks did LAST year.yeah LAST YEAR,you would have a valid point that they arent that good to go undefeated.they committed way too many criticial penaltys at the wrong moments last year in were in double digets. thats why i never believed Huggy for a second last year when he made that prediction they would go undefeated after watching the first five games or so of the season.
> 
> and they got rid of one of their reject lineman who was always committing many of their penaltys last year at the worst critical times last year.he was a cancer to the team.the player they replaced him with is far better.
> 
> In the off season,they cut down DRASTICALLY on their penaltys.they werent committing more than a handful in their preseason games.for preseason that was phenemenal. that has carried over into the regular season.
> 
> they only committed four in the packers game.I said many times last year if they didnt commit so many penaltys in their games all the time,they would go undefeated.well they are committing very few penaltys in their games now.
Click to expand...

 
Ya I predicted undefeated but much of what I do here is cheer my team on.  I take liscence to speculate in the positive.

That said much of what I bring is factual and much is analysis that I put much time assembling before I talk about it.

9/11 is 100% correct about the penalty aspect of what makes the Hawks FACTUALLY a better team than last year.  Just the fact that they have over 90% of the key players from last season with a years and a Super Bowl of experience under their belts make them FACTUALLY a better team than last season.  Clearly the addition of Percy Harvin is huge : Fact!  The O-Line is drastically improved from last season : FACT! 

Last years prediction of a no loss season was for the most part hyperbol.

This years prediction of a no loss season is a LOT more likely but obviously no lock.  It is REALISTICALLY achievable.  Will it happen?  Dunno?  If ANY team can do it this season it will be the Seahawks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.
Click to expand...

 
You missed my point i mentioned on this post of yours earlier.they ALREADY had a huge target on their backs the second half of the season after everybody saw how good they were.

teams were throwing the kitchen sink at them the second half of the season,that was why they struggled against tampa bay in that game at home cause they threw everything at them including the kitchen sink.that contiuned in the playoffs.

AGAIN,wilson who was STILL learning the position of quarterback at the pro level last year,was playing behind a patched up offensive line the majority of the season.

this year he is not.If they dont have multiple injurys on the offensive line again this season,its game over,they go undefeated.

they never got entirely healthy until the superbowl last year.we saw what they can do when his offensive line is entirely healthy in that game and never mind the fact he is a much better experienced quarterback now  than last year.

as long as they maintain their intensity for every game,i dont see anybody having a prayer against them. this week will be an indication if they maintain that intesity which I believe they will.

It was easy to get up for the packers them being one of the best teams in the league and aaron rodgers being one of the best QB'S in the league and that being their home opener.

we will see if they maintain it this weekend.If they do,expect another blowout.if its another blowout,that will prove they will get up for all their games.the chargers are not that good.

they really are that good actually like you said.remember when chris collingsworth was talking about them in the post game show after the game?   HE mentioned that he thought he would never see a defense again as good as the 1985 chicago bears.

He talked about  how when he was with the bengals his team faced them the next year after they won the superbowl and he had never seen a defense like that.He mentioned how their game against them was a blowout with the bears dominating them and the benglas were a actually a pretty good team back then as he was saying.

Thats when he said that he believes this defense is every bit as good as that one.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Oh and this is also why i believe they will go undefeated.Chris Collingsworth who broadcas
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed my point i mentioned on this post of yours earlier.they ALREADY had a huge target on their backs the second half of the season after everybody saw how good they were.
> 
> teams were throwing the kitchen sink at them the second half of the season,that was why they struggled against tampa bay in that game at home cause they threw everything at them including the kitchen sink.that contiuned in the playoffs.
> 
> AGAIN,wilson who was STILL learning the position of quarterback at the pro level last year,was playing behind a patched up offensive line the majority of the season.
> 
> this year he is not.If they dont have multiple injurys on the offensive line again this season,its game over,they go undefeated.
> 
> they never got entirely healthy until the superbowl last year.we saw what they can do when his offensive line is entirely healthy in that game and never mind the fact he is a much better experienced quarterback now  than last year.
> 
> as long as they maintain their intensity for every game,i dont see anybody having a prayer against them. this week will be an indication if they maintain that intesity which I believe they will.
> 
> It was easy to get up for the packers them being one of the best teams in the league and aaron rodgers being one of the best QB'S in the league. we will see if they maintain it this weekend.If they do,expect another blowout.if its another blowout,that will prove they will get up for all their games.the chargers are not that good.
> 
> they really are that good actually like you said.remember when chris collingsworth was talking about them in the post game show after the game?   HE mentioned that he thought he would never see a defense again as good as the 1985 chicago bears.
> 
> He talked about  how when he was with the bengals his team faced them the next year after they won the superbowl and he had never seen a defense like that.He mentioned how their game against them was a blowout with the bears dominating them and the benglas were a actually a pretty good team back then as he was saying.
> 
> Thats when he said that he believes this defense is every bit as good as that one.
Click to expand...

 
That Bears team was VERY good.  They didn't have to put up with the rules teams play by today.  It takes a MUCH smarter and better athlete to dominate in today's football environment.  The League has intentionally made it so.  The targets a player MUST attack have grown smaller.  The rules governing the DBs have been made extremely difficult to play within.  Bottom line ..COACHING and the execution of that coaching has become incredibly important.  Individuals can still excell but they have to play smarter than ever. 

If THAT Bears team played today they would get so many penalties their team yards would always be in the negatives. LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one team in history that went undefeated.  The Seahawks aren't the second best team relative to the NFL in history.  I can think of several teams that were better - the Steelers of the 70s, the Bears and 49ers of the 80s, the Cowboys of the 90s.
> 
> But they are the most talented team in the NFL right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apples and oranges.were not talking about best teams of all time here.we are talking about all the teams CURRENTLY.None of them are anywhere near as good as the seahawks this year plain and simple.they are in a class of their own especially with the niners and cards having several key injurys at key positions.
> 
> you are going by what the seahawks did LAST year.yeah LAST YEAR,you would have a valid point that they arent that good to go undefeated.they committed way too many criticial penaltys at the wrong moments last year in were in double digets. thats why i never believed Huggy for a second last year when he made that prediction they would go undefeated after watching the first five games or so of the season.
> 
> and they got rid of one of their reject lineman who was always committing many of their penaltys last year at the worst critical times last year.he was a cancer to the team.the player they replaced him with is far better.
> 
> In the off season,they cut down DRASTICALLY on their penaltys.they werent committing more than a handful in their preseason games.for preseason that was phenemenal. that has carried over into the regular season.
> 
> they only committed four in the packers game.I said many times last year if they didnt commit so many penaltys in their games all the time,they would go undefeated.well they are committing very few penaltys in their games now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya I predicted undefeated but much of what I do here is cheer my team on.  I take liscence to speculate in the positive.
> 
> That said much of what I bring is factual and much is analysis that I put much time assembling before I talk about it.
> 
> 9/11 is 100% correct about the penalty aspect of what makes the Hawks FACTUALLY a better team than last year.  Just the fact that they have over 90% of the key players from last season with a years and a Super Bowl of experience under their belts make them FACTUALLY a better team than last season.  Clearly the addition of Percy Harvin is huge : Fact!  The O-Line is drastically improved from last season : FACT!
> 
> Last years prediction of a no loss season was for the most part hyperbol.
> 
> This years prediction of a no loss season is a LOT more likely but obviously no lock.  It is REALISTICALLY achievable.  Will it happen?  Dunno?  If ANY team can do it this season it will be the Seahawks.
Click to expand...

 
very true on everything you said.fact as well i just mentioned.wilson was still learning the position at the pro level and playing behind a patched up offensive line.That is not the case now.

when i saw them play in the preseason and how they had drastically cut down on their penaltys and i looked at the schedule for the season,it was only THEN that  i came to the conclusion they would go undefeated.I just dont see anybody in the league who can stand toe to toe with them.

I came to the conclusion on my own during the preaseason.It had nothing to do with the fact rodney harrison and tony dungy also said they think they will go undefeated in that packers/seahawks game.

as i said on my other thread,that was what impressed me about harrison and dungys analysis the fact they were thinking with their heads instead of their hearts..

It would have been easy for harrison to pick the patriots to win the superbowl him being an AFC guy and that he played with them beforebut he didnt.Neither did dungy who i could not believe did not pick the broncos with peyton manning being the media darling and his friend in all.

you got to tip your hat off to those guys for actually being objective.randy moss was being biased,he is obviously smoking weed again picking the patriots to win it all and like you said,tony gonzalez has had way too many concussions picking the broncos to win it all.get serious.

so you got to hand it to dungy and harrison going against the pressure  and going against the grain not picking the pats cause he wants to see brady have anotheer  ring or dungy not picking the donkeys since manning is the media darling and his friend,got to be impressed with those two for being honest.

they are thinking what i was thinking before the game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this is also why i believe they will go undefeated.Chris Collingsworth who broadcas
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed my point i mentioned on this post of yours earlier.they ALREADY had a huge target on their backs the second half of the season after everybody saw how good they were.
> 
> teams were throwing the kitchen sink at them the second half of the season,that was why they struggled against tampa bay in that game at home cause they threw everything at them including the kitchen sink.that contiuned in the playoffs.
> 
> AGAIN,wilson who was STILL learning the position of quarterback at the pro level last year,was playing behind a patched up offensive line the majority of the season.
> 
> this year he is not.If they dont have multiple injurys on the offensive line again this season,its game over,they go undefeated.
> 
> they never got entirely healthy until the superbowl last year.we saw what they can do when his offensive line is entirely healthy in that game and never mind the fact he is a much better experienced quarterback now  than last year.
> 
> as long as they maintain their intensity for every game,i dont see anybody having a prayer against them. this week will be an indication if they maintain that intesity which I believe they will.
> 
> It was easy to get up for the packers them being one of the best teams in the league and aaron rodgers being one of the best QB'S in the league. we will see if they maintain it this weekend.If they do,expect another blowout.if its another blowout,that will prove they will get up for all their games.the chargers are not that good.
> 
> they really are that good actually like you said.remember when chris collingsworth was talking about them in the post game show after the game?   HE mentioned that he thought he would never see a defense again as good as the 1985 chicago bears.
> 
> He talked about  how when he was with the bengals his team faced them the next year after they won the superbowl and he had never seen a defense like that.He mentioned how their game against them was a blowout with the bears dominating them and the benglas were a actually a pretty good team back then as he was saying.
> 
> Thats when he said that he believes this defense is every bit as good as that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Bears team was VERY good.  They didn't have to put up with the rules teams play by today.  It takes a MUCH smarter and better athlete to dominate in today's football environment.  The League has intentionally made it so.  The targets a player MUST attack have grown smaller.  The rules governing the DBs have been made extremely difficult to play within.  Bottom line ..COACHING and the execution of that coaching has become incredibly important.  Individuals can still excell but they have to play smarter than ever.
> 
> If THAT Bears team played today they would get so many penalties their team yards would always be in the negatives. LOL
Click to expand...

 

oh man,you're not joking.thats what all the more impressive about the seahawks  defense now is how they all have to play by far different rules that favor the offense than they did back then and have like you said,adjusted to them better than most teams have.

Its really impressive how with the different rules now that favor the offense,how the seahawks have drastically cut down on their penaltys from a year ago and that all goes back to coaching which starts with the head coach in pete carrol.meanwhile where are all the pats fans in this section who kept saying they would win the superbowl?

Its also funny how everybody says Belecheck is such a great coach when his team committed MULTIPLE costly penaltys in double digets sunday in that game against the dolphins and that great improved defense looked like dan marino was the quartterback for the fins instead of a journeyman. dont you have a hard time not falling out of your chair laughing over that?


----------



## antiquity

Toro said:


> There is only one team in history that went undefeated.  The Seahawks aren't the second best team relative to the NFL in history.  I can think of several teams that were better - the Steelers of the 70s, the Bears and 49ers of the 80s, the Cowboys of the 90s.
> 
> But they are the most talented team in the NFL right now.



That was then and this is now...You are right, the Seahawks are now the best team in the NFL.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed my point i mentioned on this post of yours earlier.they ALREADY had a huge target on their backs the second half of the season after everybody saw how good they were.
> 
> teams were throwing the kitchen sink at them the second half of the season,that was why they struggled against tampa bay in that game at home cause they threw everything at them including the kitchen sink.that contiuned in the playoffs.
> 
> AGAIN,wilson who was STILL learning the position of quarterback at the pro level last year,was playing behind a patched up offensive line the majority of the season.
> 
> this year he is not.If they dont have multiple injurys on the offensive line again this season,its game over,they go undefeated.
> 
> they never got entirely healthy until the superbowl last year.we saw what they can do when his offensive line is entirely healthy in that game and never mind the fact he is a much better experienced quarterback now  than last year.
> 
> as long as they maintain their intensity for every game,i dont see anybody having a prayer against them. this week will be an indication if they maintain that intesity which I believe they will.
> 
> It was easy to get up for the packers them being one of the best teams in the league and aaron rodgers being one of the best QB'S in the league and that being their home opener.
> 
> we will see if they maintain it this weekend.If they do,expect another blowout.if its another blowout,that will prove they will get up for all their games.the chargers are not that good.
> 
> they really are that good actually like you said.remember when chris collingsworth was talking about them in the post game show after the game?   HE mentioned that he thought he would never see a defense again as good as the 1985 chicago bears.
> 
> He talked about  how when he was with the bengals his team faced them the next year after they won the superbowl and he had never seen a defense like that.He mentioned how their game against them was a blowout with the bears dominating them and the benglas were a actually a pretty good team back then as he was saying.
> 
> Thats when he said that he believes this defense is every bit as good as that one.
Click to expand...


I hate to tell you this but your post are way to long to keep my attention so I seldom read them. Try to condense them a little and all your silly smiles turn me off.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

anybody who does not believe the seahawks will repeat simply  has not been watching them this year.they for sure did not watch their opener.

Here  is why they will repeat.

They are head and shoulders in a class by themselves above everybody else.that may be painful for people who hate the seahawks to hear but its the truth.

they remind me of the days when the Lakers and Celtics squared off against each other in the championship game for three years in a row when they had Magic Johnson and Larry Bird going up against each other.

You knew beyond a doubt those two teams would be back and play each other again  for the championship title because they were in a class by themselves.All the other teams looked like a bunch of high school teams compared to them.it was no contest and a no brainer to pick them in each of those years.

Or here is another example,an even better one since The Seahawks are very comparable to them..they also remind me this year of the yankees from the mid 90's who won four straight world series titles.it was a no brainer to pick them to win it all the next 3 years in a row after their first series championship  because whoever their opponent was they were facing in the national league those next three years would be highly overmatched against them because like the seahawks are this year,they also were in a class by themselves.Nobody back then in baseball had the talent to compete with them in the world series.they were unstoppable.


Finally and most importantly the reason WHY they will win it all and be the first team since the 72 Miami Dolphins to win it all after going undefeated in the regular season is here is the difference between the 2014 Seattle Seahawks and the New England Patriots who were the first team since the 72 dolphins to go undefeated in the regular season and make it to the superbowl but then lose when they got there.


The year the patriots lost the superbowl to the Giants anybody who had been following them that year,it was no surprise to them to see them lose the superbowl to the Giants because of two things that year.
1.They did not look good in the second half of the season going into the superbowl.they were not blowing out the teams that they should have blown out just barely beating some of them and they limped into the superbowl not looking all that great in the playoffs.

2.But most importantly,you knew if they won the superbowl and beat The Giants in the superbowl,it was going to be very difficult to beat them in that game because they had played them earlier in the season and just barely escaped with a victory against them in that game winning by merely a field goal.

I was thinking they would win that game against them in that superbowl and go undefeated myself back then but I knew that game would not be easy for them to win because of that fact so I predicted they would win but by no more than a field goald.I got the outcome of the game right that the team that won it would not win by more than a field goal except the only thing i got wrong was I picked the wrong team to win the game.it was the Giants who won the game by a field goal.

so you knew that the patriots going into that game were not in a class by themseleves.thats the different between that patriots team and this seahawks team.again they are like the yankees from the mid 90's that won four stragith world series titles.this year they are in a class completely by themselves just like the yankees were back then.

all these other teams in the NFL as i said before,I dont believe they can stand toe to toe with them for four quarters and beat them.You look at ALL the other teams and then look at the seahawks,and all the other teams, they look like they are all still playing college football and not yet ready for the pros when you compare them to the seahawks.

seriously.Im not exageratting.I just dont see any team capable of standing toe to toe with them this year for four quarters of football.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks aren't going to go underfeated.  They aren't that good.
> 
> But they might repeat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are that good.... In fact heads and shoulders above most of the other teams....but I will agree the Hawks will probably not go undefeated this year because of the huge target on their back and anything can and does happen on any given Sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed my point i mentioned on this post of yours earlier.they ALREADY had a huge target on their backs the second half of the season after everybody saw how good they were.
> 
> teams were throwing the kitchen sink at them the second half of the season,that was why they struggled against tampa bay in that game at home cause they threw everything at them including the kitchen sink.that contiuned in the playoffs.
> 
> AGAIN,wilson who was STILL learning the position of quarterback at the pro level last year,was playing behind a patched up offensive line the majority of the season.
> 
> this year he is not.If they dont have multiple injurys on the offensive line again this season,its game over,they go undefeated.
> 
> they never got entirely healthy until the superbowl last year.we saw what they can do when his offensive line is entirely healthy in that game and never mind the fact he is a much better experienced quarterback now  than last year.
> 
> as long as they maintain their intensity for every game,i dont see anybody having a prayer against them. this week will be an indication if they maintain that intesity which I believe they will.
> 
> It was easy to get up for the packers them being one of the best teams in the league and aaron rodgers being one of the best QB'S in the league and that being their home opener.
> 
> we will see if they maintain it this weekend.If they do,expect another blowout.if its another blowout,that will prove they will get up for all their games.the chargers are not that good.
> 
> they really are that good actually like you said.remember when chris collingsworth was talking about them in the post game show after the game?   HE mentioned that he thought he would never see a defense again as good as the 1985 chicago bears.
> 
> He talked about  how when he was with the bengals his team faced them the next year after they won the superbowl and he had never seen a defense like that.He mentioned how their game against them was a blowout with the bears dominating them and the benglas were a actually a pretty good team back then as he was saying.
> 
> Thats when he said that he believes this defense is every bit as good as that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to tell you this but your post are way to long to keep my attention so I seldom read them. Try to condense them a little and all your silly smiles turn me off.
Click to expand...

 
oh yeah thats right I forgot,too many details are too complicated for the minds of you seahawk fans to comprehend.lol

that being the case, I will now condense it in a brief summary so that even YOU can comprehend and understand.

your point of them having a target on their backs is not valid because they ALREADY had a target on their backs last year towards the second half of the season that was why in the bucs game,they barely won it because like all teams at that point,they saw how great they were playing and threw everything at them to beat them including the kitchen sink so that wont be anything new to them this year.

and as i mentioned in the OP,wilson who was still learning his postion at the pro level,was playing behind a patched up offensive line the majority of the season which is not the case now.

also this team is in a class by themselves this year.two of the three losses they had last year came against the cards and the niners.well both those teams are not near as good this year as last year where the hawks are even better.they both have many key injurys on defense.they both lost many key starters to season ending injurys in the preseason games and to free agency in the off season.

Like i said,this team is in a class by themselves.an example thats very comparable to the seahawks team this year is the yankees baseball  team from the mid 90's.that team like the seahawks this year,was in a class by themselves.

Like the seahawks this year,there was nobody capable of going toe to toe with them in their divison or in the national league which is why they won four world series championships during that time span.

I also detailed it in my OP other reasons I wont mention why they will go undefeated as well.had you bothered to read it,i would not have to explain all this to you.

I gave very valid reasons why they will more than likely go undefeated that all the naysayers including you,didnt bother to read.

the ONLY way they would not go undefeated,is if wilson got hurt which he is too smart to do, or they played down to their opponents level.sure if they do that,then they wont go undefeated.But with a chance to make history why would they do that?lol.


----------



## Toro

Russell Wilson is 9-7 on the road.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Russell Wilson is 9-7 on the road.


 
that was the old russell wilson who was STILL learning the position at the pro level the past two years.the new one is much better than last year which is scary for the rest of the league.He has gotten better and better each year.the seahawks proved last year their road woes are a thing of the past going 6-2. 

Like I said before,two of their 3 losses came against the niners and cards who both are worse teams this year than last year.their openers prove that.the niners barely beating the lame cowgirls,a team that has no defense by just a touchdown? pitiful. and the cards barely beating the chargers at home by a field goal,another really weak team. pitiful.

both those teams had multiple key losses on defense for the entire season through free agency or injurys sustained in the pre season,thats why they both struggled do badly this past week and will against the hawks as well.


----------



## HUGGY

Pregame on in one minute...no time for chit chat.


----------



## Toro

What is wrong with the officials?  Harvin was clearly out.


----------



## Toro

The idea that Seattle is going to go 19-0 is silly, especially after watching the Chargers gash their defense for 200 yards in the first half.

Seattle is good, but the hype is ludicrous.  These are the teams with better defenses than the 2013 Seattle Seahawks

Yards per game

Seattle 2013 - 273.6

Pittsburgh 2011 - 271.8
San Diego 2010 - 271.6
New York Jets 2009 - 252.3
Pittsburgh 2008 - 237.2
Baltimore 2008 - 261.1
Pittsburgh 2007 - 266.4
Baltimore 2006 - 264.1
Pittsburgh 2004 - 258.4
Buffalo 2004 - 264.2
Washington 2004 - 267.6

Football Statistics and History - The Football Database


----------



## Zander

Well, the "undefeated season" fantasy was shattered in record fashion.  

Bottom Line - The Sea pigeons sucked ass today. Their "invincible" defense was pierced like a virgin vulva in a gang rape.......

Better luck next week!

/thread


----------



## Papageorgio

All week in Seattle the talk shows were saying the Hawks would go 19-0, again proving how silly Seahawk fans are. 

Now, they may still win the Super Bowl. 

Before the game, my cousin a big Seahawk fan called this game. He said they were thinking to much of themselves. He may have been right.


----------



## Toro

The Seahawks are a very good football team.  They are NOT a great football team.  The hype was totally ridiculous.  They won ONE game against a decent team, a team that is having problems beating the Jets.

However, now that this idiocy is out of the way, it may help them win the Super Bowl again.  This loss was humbling and they don't have to deal with the distraction of going 19-0 - as if that was going to happen.


----------



## Toro

BTW, the Chargers held the ball for more than 42 minutes, had nearly twice as many first downs, and gained 377 yards.


----------



## Papageorgio

Had the refs called it correctly, the Chargers would have won by a bigger margin.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> BTW, the Chargers held the ball for more than 42 minutes, had nearly twice as many first downs, and gained 377 yards.



Seattle lost by 9 on the scoreboard - but the Harvin TD was a gift from the officials- he was OB by a mile. 

The Sea-pigeons were  DOMINATED and their vaunted "Defense" was shit on like an open pit toilet. 

The only thing worse than Seattle today were the Raiders.......


----------



## Wry Catcher

Seattle UnDefeatable!!!  Oooops, and BTW, Seattle's 'D' unable to hold and interfere with impunity are ... LOSERS.


----------



## Papageorgio

Zander said:


> Seattle lost by 9 on the scoreboard - but the Harvin TD was a gift from the officials- he was OB by a mile.
> 
> The Sea-pigeons were  DOMINATED and their vaunted "Defense" was shit on like an open pit toilet.
> 
> The only thing worse than Seattle today were the Raiders.......



Man slamming the Raiders, no need for that!


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell Wilson is 9-7 on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was the old russell wilson who was STILL learning the position at the pro level the past two years.the new one is much better than last year which is scary for the rest of the league.He has gotten better and better each year.the seahawks proved last year their road woes are a thing of the past going 6-2.
> 
> Like I said before,two of their 3 losses came against the niners and cards who both are worse teams this year than last year.their openers prove that.the niners barely beating the lame cowgirls,a team that has no defense by just a touchdown? pitiful. and the cards barely beating the chargers at home by a field goal,another really weak team. pitiful.
> 
> both those teams had multiple key losses on defense for the entire season through free agency or injurys sustained in the pre season,thats why they both struggled do badly this past week and will against the hawks as well.
Click to expand...

 
Nonsense.  Wilson was NOT the problem today.

He actually played very well for the 17 plus minutes the offense had the field.  The Hawks scored 21 points in one third the TOP of the Chargers.

He, Wilson, didn't fumble or throw an interception.

What was the problem was that the Hawks didn't respond to the 115deg on the field today and got over heated early and it caused them to make multiple poor choices and resulting penalties.  Point being one doesn't think as clearly in those temps.  I know I don't.  I NEVER try to do anything requiring concentration when the temps get like that.  It's too bad for the Hawks that the game wasn't held in more normal circumstances.  The Chargers didn't really play that much better but they did have a plan to counter the temps and it worked better than the no plan the Seahawks came up with.

I really blame Carroll for arrogantly claiming that his team needed to make no special allowances for the temp and humidity.

SD had a very good game plan squeeking out first downs and keeping the Hawks D on the field.

Before halftime Seahawks were cramping up and being taken to the locker room for intraveneous fluids.  I'm not sure what the protocol is for extra high temps and humidity but to ignore the possible turned actual problem and have the coach brag about it was assinine.

There was also some luck involved where the Hawks forced two fumbles and fortunately for the Chargers the ball bounced their way.

A hugely dissappointing loss.  I was looking forward to a long string of W's and possibly an undefeated season.  Obviously now THAT is water under the bridge.  But it would have been fun to come closer than a loss so early in the season.

Hopefully the weather won't be a factor, high temperature wise, for the rest of the season.

As for all the whining about Harvin stepping on the line on his 52 yard run ...I agree he was on the line ...not WAY out of bounds like one idiot here said.  AND he stepped on the line at the 20.  So claiming the Hawks wouldn't have scored is stupid.  So what are you saying?..that if the officials called it back to the 20 and FORCED the Hawks to just accept a first down after a 32 yard Harvin run the hawks would just IMPLODE !!!  Ya..right.  Some of you are actually retarded.

The Hawks D stopped Rivers WAY deep behind the LOS on TWO of his scoring drives and were given a reprive on one stupid out of bounds penalty and one GIFT where A reciever was bumped within the allowed 5 yards and the refs called it interference.  It was a horrible call and had it not been called SD would have had to punt.

So ya...we lost a game..  It sucks.  The Hawks are still a great team and will make sure that they show it next Sunday against the Broncos.  I'm sure the team is embarrassed they *allowed* the Chargers to win today.


----------



## rightwinger

So the Seahawks are tied for last in their division


----------



## Papageorgio

As always, we get Hugs funny excuses as to why the Hawks lost. Such great humor to read from the guy with the excuses.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> So the Seahawks are tied for last in their division


 
Your lame observation and jealousy is noted.  Enjoy the Seahawk loss while you can.


----------



## Zander

Seattle is good. Not great. They got their asses kicked today. It was fun to watch.


----------



## Mad Scientist

So the Bolts won at home? Aren't the home teams SUPPOSED to win?

It's called Home Field Advantage right?

EDIT: There's really no humidity in San Diego.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> As always, we get Hugs funny excuses as to why the Hawks lost. Such great humor to read from the guy with the excuses.


 
What excuses?  Obviously there are REASONS why any team loses.  I have no problem assigning blame in the right places.  The other team prepared better and had a better game plan than the Hawks.  That's essentially all I said.  Those are the facts not excuses.

Nothing happened today but the opportunity to go undefeated evaporated.  That's what happens when your team loses ONE game.  Big Whoop !

So what?..the Hawks suck when the temps on the field get up to 115 deg.  I doubt that will be a problem for the rest of the season.

But we will find out next Sunday won't we.  Whether the Hawks won or lost today you will still be an idiot and I will still have the best team in the NFL.

BTW...If Wilson played so "badly" as 9/11 said ...How did he get a QB rating of 119.1?


----------



## HUGGY

Mad Scientist said:


> So the Bolts won at home? Aren't the home teams SUPPOSED to win?
> 
> It's called Home Field Advantage right?
> 
> EDIT: There's really no humidity in San Diego.


 
You are wrong.  It's rare but today the humidity at the field was over 85%.

Google the SD weather yourself...don't take MY word for it.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.

Once or twice!


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> What excuses?  Obviously there are REASONS why any team loses.  I have no problem assigning blame in the right places.  The other team prepared better and had a better game plan than the Hawks.  That's essentially all I said.  Those are the facts not excuses.
> 
> Nothing happened today but the opportunity to go undefeated evaporated.  That's what happens when your team loses ONE game.  Big Whoop !
> 
> So what?..the Hawks suck when the temps on the field get up to 115 deg.  I doubt that will be a problem for the rest of the season.
> 
> But we will find out next Sunday won't we.  Whether the Hawks won or lost today you will still be an idiot and I will still have the best team in the NFL.



Hey numb nuts, you don't own any part of the Hawks. LOL!


----------



## Papageorgio

Mad Scientist said:


> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!



Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.


----------



## HUGGY

Mad Scientist said:


> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!


 
Last night they predicted 85%
I just looked at the official CBS stats and the game temp was 94 deg with a humidity at only 33%.  Only a moron would say that the temp didn't affect the game.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.
Click to expand...

 They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.



You act like only one team played in that kind of weather, fuckin dip shit. 

Fuck off sore fuckin loser. Your team was flat out, out played and beat. You were 30 points off your fuckin predictions fuck wad, deal with it, idiot!

Keep cryin, I love it bitch!


----------



## Wry Catcher

9/11 inside job said:


> anybody who does not believe the seahawks will repeat simply  has not been watching them this year.they for sure did not watch their opener.
> 
> Here  is why they will repeat.
> 
> They are head and shoulders in a class by themselves above everybody else.that may be painful for people who hate the seahawks to hear but its the truth.
> 
> they remind me of the days when the Lakers and Celtics squared off against each other in the championship game for three years in a row when they had Magic Johnson and Larry Bird going up against each other.
> 
> You knew beyond a doubt those two teams would be back and play each other again  for the championship title because they were in a class by themselves.All the other teams looked like a bunch of high school teams compared to them.it was no contest and a no brainer to pick them in each of those years.
> 
> Or here is another example,an even better one since The Seahawks are very comparable to them..they also remind me this year of the yankees from the mid 90's who won four straight world series titles.it was a no brainer to pick them to win it all the next 3 years in a row after their first series championship  because whoever their opponent was they were facing in the national league those next three years would be highly overmatched against them because like the seahawks are this year,they also were in a class by themselves.Nobody back then in baseball had the talent to compete with them in the world series.they were unstoppable.
> 
> 
> Finally and most importantly the reason WHY they will win it all and be the first team since the 72 Miami Dolphins to win it all after going undefeated in the regular season is here is the difference between the 2014 Seattle Seahawks and the New England Patriots who were the first team since the 72 dolphins to go undefeated in the regular season and make it to the superbowl but then lose when they got there.
> 
> 
> The year the patriots lost the superbowl to the Giants anybody who had been following them that year,it was no surprise to them to see them lose the superbowl to the Giants because of two things that year.
> 1.They did not look good in the second half of the season going into the superbowl.they were not blowing out the teams that they should have blown out just barely beating some of them and they limped into the superbowl not looking all that great in the playoffs.
> 
> 2.But most importantly,you knew if they won the superbowl and beat The Giants in the superbowl,it was going to be very difficult to beat them in that game because they had played them earlier in the season and just barely escaped with a victory against them in that game winning by merely a field goal.
> 
> I was thinking they would win that game against them in that superbowl and go undefeated myself back then but I knew that game would not be easy for them to win because of that fact so I predicted they would win but by no more than a field goald.I got the outcome of the game right that the team that won it would not win by more than a field goal except the only thing i got wrong was I picked the wrong team to win the game.it was the Giants who won the game by a field goal.
> 
> so you knew that the patriots going into that game were not in a class by themseleves.thats the different between that patriots team and this seahawks team.again they are like the yankees from the mid 90's that won four stragith world series titles.this year they are in a class completely by themselves just like the yankees were back then.
> 
> all these other teams in the NFL as i said before,I dont believe they can stand toe to toe with them for four quarters and beat them.You look at ALL the other teams and then look at the seahawks,and all the other teams, they look like they are all still playing college football and not yet ready for the pros when you compare them to the seahawks.
> 
> seriously.Im not exageratting.I just dont see any team capable of standing toe to toe with them this year for four quarters of football.



How many defensive holding, defensive interference and defensive pass interference were called in the game.  The first half of the Niner Game has had more flags then we see on flag day.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You act like only one team played in that kind of weather, fuckin dip shit.
> 
> Fuck off sore fuckin loser. Your team was flat out, out played and beat. You were 30 points off your fuckin predictions fuck wad, deal with it, idiot!
> 
> Keep cryin, I love it bitch!
Click to expand...

 
What a straight up pussy!

Rave on you cum guzzlin fraud.

This will be your only chance in a long time to rub in a Seahawk loss.  The last bastion of a poor sport is pick on a team when they have an unfortunate loss.

I'm already over it.  You apparently aren't done gloating yet.  Have at it.  I'm all about the Broncos now.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> What a straight up pussy!
> 
> Rave on you cum guzzlin fraud.
> 
> This will be your only chance in a long time to rub in a Seahawk loss.  The last bastion of a poor sport is pick on a team when they have an unfortunate loss.
> 
> I'm already over it.  You apparently aren't done gloating yet.  Have at it.  I'm all about the Broncos now.



Obviously you aren't over it, otherwise you wouldn't still be posting about it. Besides, isn't this a Seahawk thread, aren't we all supposed to stay on topic?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a straight up pussy!
> 
> Rave on you cum guzzlin fraud.
> 
> This will be your only chance in a long time to rub in a Seahawk loss.  The last bastion of a poor sport is pick on a team when they have an unfortunate loss.
> 
> I'm already over it.  You apparently aren't done gloating yet.  Have at it.  I'm all about the Broncos now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you aren't over it, otherwise you wouldn't still be posting about it. Besides, isn't this a Seahawk thread, aren't we all supposed to stay on topic?
Click to expand...

 
You ARE most certainly an idiot.  This is CLEARLY a Seahawk thread.

Get your head out of your ass and try reading the title before saying such stupidity.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> You ARE most certainly an idiot.  This is CLEARLY a Seahawk thread.
> 
> Get your head out of your ass and try reading the title before saying such stupidity.



Good, I'm on topic then and you are over the loss, otherwise you be in the Seattle Denver thread. Thought you were all about the Broncos now. 

No undefeated season for the Seahawks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a straight up pussy!
> 
> Rave on you cum guzzlin fraud.
> 
> This will be your only chance in a long time to rub in a Seahawk loss.  The last bastion of a poor sport is pick on a team when they have an unfortunate loss.
> 
> I'm already over it.  You apparently aren't done gloating yet.  Have at it.  I'm all about the Broncos now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you aren't over it, otherwise you wouldn't still be posting about it. Besides, isn't this a Seahawk thread, aren't we all supposed to stay on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ARE most certainly an idiot.  This is CLEARLY a Seahawk thread.
> 
> Get your head out of your ass and try reading the title before saying such stupidity.
Click to expand...

 
Boy he sure is.the thing is he makes reasonable posts once in while like his predictions on this weeks past games for example but  then he goes and makes some asinine comment like this one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well the seahawks wont go undefeated obviously so it doesnt look like i will be bumping this thread the whole season after all.I figure they'll probably go 14-2.their other loss being in arizona against the cardinals.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Seahawks are tied for last in their division
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lame observation and jealousy is noted.  Enjoy the Seahawk loss while you can.
Click to expand...

 
Hope they can fight their way out of the cellar this week


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Well, the "undefeated season" fantasy was shattered in record fashion.
> 
> Bottom Line - The Sea pigeons sucked ass today. Their "invincible" defense was pierced like a virgin vulva in a gang rape.......
> 
> Better luck next week!
> 
> /thread


 
well their at home and it will be against the donkeys who have been much worse this year only winning because their games have been at home where they can disguise how bad they really are so that would be a major shocker if they lost THIS game.

mile high stadium is very tough to win at there,the thin air and the extremly loud crowd makes it very difficult to win there.the donkeys have to have a really bad day to get beat there by a large score.those factors always come into play for them.

on a neatral field,the colts easily win that game.and they just barely beat the kansas city clowns yesterday,how bad is that?

manning will be peeing his pants when he comes into seattle.

something i overlooked is i dont think my chargers are as bad as i thought they were.what i overlooked is the seahawks dont play very well in sweltering heat.the temperature was over a 100 degrees.the chargers are used to the heat so home filed advantage really came into play for them here.

I also dont think they are as bad a team as i thought they were,Got to remember they were the ONLY team that was able to go up into denver and beat the donkeys who had the highest scoring offense in NFL history last year on their own turf which is very impressive especially since mile high stadium is pretty much the most difficult place to win at with that thin air visiting teams arent used to and end up short of breath not to mention one of the top 2 or 3 loudest crowds in the NFL.

the chargers just may surprise some people and be the ones that win the division.Manning has been off target on many throws deep down the field so his age is catching up to him like i figured it would.if not for mile high stadium,on a neatrual field,they lose to the colts easily.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> The idea that Seattle is going to go 19-0 is silly, especially after watching the Chargers gash their defense for 200 yards in the first half.
> 
> Seattle is good, but the hype is ludicrous.  These are the teams with better defenses than the 2013 Seattle Seahawks
> 
> Yards per game
> 
> Seattle 2013 - 273.6
> 
> Pittsburgh 2011 - 271.8
> San Diego 2010 - 271.6
> New York Jets 2009 - 252.3
> Pittsburgh 2008 - 237.2
> Baltimore 2008 - 261.1
> Pittsburgh 2007 - 266.4
> Baltimore 2006 - 264.1
> Pittsburgh 2004 - 258.4
> Buffalo 2004 - 264.2
> Washington 2004 - 267.6
> 
> Football Statistics and History - The Football Database


 
NONE of those teams faced the highest scoring offense in NFL history in their biggest game though.lol   okay they wont go undefeated.

I overlooked the fact the hawks dont play well in sweltering hot temps.the temps on the field were over a 100 degrees,the chargers are used to it so homefiled advantage came into play here.

Plus I think the chargers are a better team than many people give them credit for including myself.what were all forgetting is the chargers were the only team last year who were able to walk into denver and upset the donkeys on their own turf which again,is a very difficult task..

they were the only team able to go in there on their own turf and shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.they knocked him around a lot in san diego earlier in the season as well and would have won that game as well if not for multiple turnovers which they eliminated the second time the faced them in denver.

Had they not suffered an injury to their running back i think they would be tough to stop this year.not sure how they'll be now.

I figure they'll go 14-2 this season with their other loss being in arizona later in the year having the same road record as last year 6-2.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Seattle is going to go 19-0 is silly, especially after watching the Chargers gash their defense for 200 yards in the first half.
> 
> Seattle is good, but the hype is ludicrous.  These are the teams with better defenses than the 2013 Seattle Seahawks
> 
> Yards per game
> 
> Seattle 2013 - 273.6
> 
> Pittsburgh 2011 - 271.8
> San Diego 2010 - 271.6
> New York Jets 2009 - 252.3
> Pittsburgh 2008 - 237.2
> Baltimore 2008 - 261.1
> Pittsburgh 2007 - 266.4
> Baltimore 2006 - 264.1
> Pittsburgh 2004 - 258.4
> Buffalo 2004 - 264.2
> Washington 2004 - 267.6
> 
> Football Statistics and History - The Football Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NONE of those teams faced the highest scoring offense in NFL history in their biggest game though.lol   okay they wont go undefeated.
> 
> *I overlooked the fact the hawks dont play well in sweltering hot temps.the temps on the field were over a 100 degrees,the chargers are used to it so homefiled advantage came into play here.*
> 
> I figure they'll go 14-2 this season with their other loss being in arizona later in the year having the same road record as last year 6-2.
Click to expand...

 
So, now we have the Seahawks don't play well in the heat. They also don't play well in the cold

Fair weather team?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Seattle is going to go 19-0 is silly, especially after watching the Chargers gash their defense for 200 yards in the first half.
> 
> Seattle is good, but the hype is ludicrous.  These are the teams with better defenses than the 2013 Seattle Seahawks
> 
> Yards per game
> 
> Seattle 2013 - 273.6
> 
> Pittsburgh 2011 - 271.8
> San Diego 2010 - 271.6
> New York Jets 2009 - 252.3
> Pittsburgh 2008 - 237.2
> Baltimore 2008 - 261.1
> Pittsburgh 2007 - 266.4
> Baltimore 2006 - 264.1
> Pittsburgh 2004 - 258.4
> Buffalo 2004 - 264.2
> Washington 2004 - 267.6
> 
> Football Statistics and History - The Football Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NONE of those teams faced the highest scoring offense in NFL history in their biggest game though.lol   okay they wont go undefeated.
> 
> *I overlooked the fact the hawks dont play well in sweltering hot temps.the temps on the field were over a 100 degrees,the chargers are used to it so homefiled advantage came into play here.*
> 
> I figure they'll go 14-2 this season with their other loss being in arizona later in the year having the same road record as last year 6-2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now we have the Seahawks don't play well in the heat. They also don't play well in the cold
> 
> Fair weather team?
Click to expand...

 where did you come up with that nonsense they dont play well in the cold?  history shows they dont play well in the heat.they only beat the panthers in a early september game last year 12-7.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> All week in Seattle the talk shows were saying the Hawks would go 19-0, again proving how silly Seahawk fans are.
> 
> Now, they may still win the Super Bowl.
> 
> Before the game, my cousin a big Seahawk fan called this game. He said they were thinking to much of themselves. He may have been right.


 Not everyone who was saying they thought they would go undefeated were seahawk fans.rodney harrison an AFC guy and Tony Dungy also said they thought they would.try and keep up.


----------



## B. Kidd

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE most certainly an idiot.  This is CLEARLY a Seahawk thread.
> 
> Get your head out of your ass and try reading the title before saying such stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, I'm on topic then and you are over the loss, otherwise you be in the Seattle Denver thread. Thought you were all about the Broncos now.
> 
> No undefeated season for the Seahawks.
Click to expand...


This thread is dead.........no doubt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Seahawks are tied for last in their division
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lame observation and jealousy is noted.  Enjoy the Seahawk loss while you can.
Click to expand...

 enjoy it while you can indeed..their hot humid games they have to deal with are overwith.Harvin isnt always going to be careless in his kick off returns either.if he takes care of the ball,despite how badly they played,they win this game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> The Seahawks are a very good football team.  They are NOT a great football team.  The hype was totally ridiculous.  They won ONE game against a decent team, a team that is having problems beating the Jets.
> 
> However, now that this idiocy is out of the way, it may help them win the Super Bowl again.  This loss was humbling and they don't have to deal with the distraction of going 19-0 - as if that was going to happen.


yeah their not a great team alright,thats why they were able to shut down a future hall of fame quarterback and shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history cause they are merely just a good team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Seattle is good. Not great. They got their asses kicked today. It was fun to watch.


 see what i said to toto in previous post.it applies to you as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, we get Hugs funny excuses as to why the Hawks lost. Such great humor to read from the guy with the excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What excuses?  Obviously there are REASONS why any team loses.  I have no problem assigning blame in the right places.  The other team prepared better and had a better game plan than the Hawks.  That's essentially all I said.  Those are the facts not excuses.
> 
> Nothing happened today but the opportunity to go undefeated evaporated.  That's what happens when your team loses ONE game.  Big Whoop !
> 
> So what?..the Hawks suck when the temps on the field get up to 115 deg.  I doubt that will be a problem for the rest of the season.
> 
> But we will find out next Sunday won't we.  Whether the Hawks won or lost today you will still be an idiot and I will still have the best team in the NFL.
> 
> BTW...If Wilson played so "badly" as 9/11 said ...How did he get a QB rating of 119.1?
Click to expand...

 
you need to reread that post.I never said wilson played badly,that was Toto.He was the one going on about how wilson before he came into his own as a quarterback last year,was 9-7 on the road prior to last season..that wasnt me.

wilson kept them in the game.It was the defense that failed to show up yesterday.this was easily the worst defensive effort by the seahawks defense in in the pete carrol/russel wilson era.


----------



## mudwhistle

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Seattle is going to go 19-0 is silly, especially after watching the Chargers gash their defense for 200 yards in the first half.
> 
> Seattle is good, but the hype is ludicrous.  These are the teams with better defenses than the 2013 Seattle Seahawks
> 
> Yards per game
> 
> Seattle 2013 - 273.6
> 
> Pittsburgh 2011 - 271.8
> San Diego 2010 - 271.6
> New York Jets 2009 - 252.3
> Pittsburgh 2008 - 237.2
> Baltimore 2008 - 261.1
> Pittsburgh 2007 - 266.4
> Baltimore 2006 - 264.1
> Pittsburgh 2004 - 258.4
> Buffalo 2004 - 264.2
> Washington 2004 - 267.6
> 
> Football Statistics and History - The Football Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NONE of those teams faced the highest scoring offense in NFL history in their biggest game though.lol   okay they wont go undefeated.
> 
> I overlooked the fact the hawks dont play well in sweltering hot temps.the temps on the field were over a 100 degrees,the chargers are used to it so homefiled advantage came into play here.
> 
> Plus I think the chargers are a better team than many people give them credit for including myself.what were all forgetting is the chargers were the only team last year who were able to walk into denver and upset the donkeys on their own turf which again,is a very difficult task..
> 
> they were the only team able to go in there on their own turf and shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.they knocked him around a lot in san diego earlier in the season as well and would have won that game as well if not for multiple turnovers which they eliminated the second time the faced them in denver.
> 
> Had they not suffered an injury to their running back i think they would be tough to stop this year.not sure how they'll be now.
> 
> I figure they'll go 14-2 this season with their other loss being in arizona later in the year having the same road record as last year 6-2.
Click to expand...

Matthews is at times a liability. We won't have to deal with his fumbling and sudden injuries scrapping the game plan. Donald Brown is a better inside runner. Matthews rarely got yards after contact like DB does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that Seattle is going to go 19-0 is silly, especially after watching the Chargers gash their defense for 200 yards in the first half.
> 
> Seattle is good, but the hype is ludicrous.  These are the teams with better defenses than the 2013 Seattle Seahawks
> 
> Yards per game
> 
> Seattle 2013 - 273.6
> 
> Pittsburgh 2011 - 271.8
> San Diego 2010 - 271.6
> New York Jets 2009 - 252.3
> Pittsburgh 2008 - 237.2
> Baltimore 2008 - 261.1
> Pittsburgh 2007 - 266.4
> Baltimore 2006 - 264.1
> Pittsburgh 2004 - 258.4
> Buffalo 2004 - 264.2
> Washington 2004 - 267.6
> 
> Football Statistics and History - The Football Database
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NONE of those teams faced the highest scoring offense in NFL history in their biggest game though.lol   okay they wont go undefeated.
> 
> I overlooked the fact the hawks dont play well in sweltering hot temps.the temps on the field were over a 100 degrees,the chargers are used to it so homefiled advantage came into play here.
> 
> Plus I think the chargers are a better team than many people give them credit for including myself.what were all forgetting is the chargers were the only team last year who were able to walk into denver and upset the donkeys on their own turf which again,is a very difficult task..
> 
> they were the only team able to go in there on their own turf and shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.they knocked him around a lot in san diego earlier in the season as well and would have won that game as well if not for multiple turnovers which they eliminated the second time the faced them in denver.
> 
> Had they not suffered an injury to their running back i think they would be tough to stop this year.not sure how they'll be now.
> 
> I figure they'll go 14-2 this season with their other loss being in arizona later in the year having the same road record as last year 6-2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matthews is at times a liability. We won't have to deal with his fumbling and sudden injuries scrapping the game plan. Donald Brown is a better inside runner. Matthews rarely got yards after contact like DB does.
Click to expand...

 
yeah pretty much.I was kinda thinking the same thing.They might actually become a BETTER offense this season with matthews on the bench.


----------



## bodecea

Yay Chargers!   BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!


they are wrong,I watched the game,they showed a temperatue gauge on the field and mentioned it was at a 120% on the field going by what the gauge was showing us.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
Click to expand...

  exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You act like only one team played in that kind of weather, fuckin dip shit.
> 
> Fuck off sore fuckin loser. Your team was flat out, out played and beat. You were 30 points off your fuckin predictions fuck wad, deal with it, idiot!
> 
> Keep cryin, I love it bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a straight up pussy!
> 
> Rave on you cum guzzlin fraud.
> 
> This will be your only chance in a long time to rub in a Seahawk loss.  The last bastion of a poor sport is pick on a team when they have an unfortunate loss.
> 
> I'm already over it.  You apparently aren't done gloating yet.  Have at it.  I'm all about the Broncos now.
Click to expand...

 
yeah really.i dont see him talking about how pitiful the donkeys were against the kansas city clowns at HOME no less!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> they are wrong,I watched the game,they showed a temperatue gauge on the field and mentioned it was at a 120% on the field going by what the gauge was showing us.
Click to expand...

 
120% Humidity

Now THATS Humid


----------



## mudwhistle

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> they are wrong,I watched the game,they showed a temperatue gauge on the field and mentioned it was at a 120% on the field going by what the gauge was showing us.
Click to expand...

Only 118.

It gets hot this time of year in SD. I remember one time it got to 123 degrees.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> they are wrong,I watched the game,they showed a temperatue gauge on the field and mentioned it was at a 120% on the field going by what the gauge was showing us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 118.
> 
> It gets hot this time of year in SD. I remember one time it got to 123 degrees.
Click to expand...

Looks like the announcers thought the indicater was at a 120 cause thats whats they said and thats what it looked like the marker said.

NOW maybe all this bullshit talk that it wasnt a scorcher down there will FINALLY stop. as people can see below ,homefield advantage did come into play with the chargers used to it where the seahawks are not.

SAN DIEGO -- The usual paradise-like weather conditions of San Diego were more like a day in the Sahara Desert on Sunday, and the Seattle Seahawks' defense wilted away in the sweltering heat.

The defending Super Bowl champs got pushed around and outmuscled most of the day by the San Diego Chargers, who came away with a 30-21 victory at blisteringly hot Qualcomm Stadium.

The air temperature was 95 degrees at kickoff, but down on the field temperatures reached 118 degrees. The Chargers wisely wore all white and the Seahawks had to wear their dark blue jerseys.

It was a lot warmer than we're used to and the defense was out there for some really long drives,” Seattle tight end Zach Miller said. “You can’t help but get tired.”


Seattle free safety Earl Thomas left the game in the third quarter and went to the locker room for IV fluids because of cramps in his legs from the heat, but he returned one series later.

“It was hot and there was a lot of cramping up when [the defense] was out there long time," Thomas said. “I exert a lot of energy out there, and in this heat it was kind of hard for me at times. 


the players wont use it as an excuse but like the article says it WAS  a factor because they had no way of being prepared for it and the chargers are used to it having to play in it at times so that was their advantage for sure.

San Diego Heat Wave Will Challenge The Seattle Seahawks


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
Click to expand...


Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.


----------



## mudwhistle

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
Click to expand...

Defenses work harder because they don't know where the play is going and they have to do the tackling. Simple as that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
Click to expand...

 
 uh dude the chargers are used to it,the hawks are not.the hawks dont play well in sweltering conditions either.have you forgotten already they played badly against the panthers in an early september game in the heat last year as well just barely winning 12-7?


----------



## mudwhistle

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh dude the chargers are used to it,the hawks are not.the hawks dont play well in sweltering conditions either.have you forgotten already they played badly against the panthers in an early september game in the heat last year as well just barely winning 12-7?
Click to expand...

The Panthers have a crushing defense.


----------



## HUGGY

Ya...this thread has outlived it's unfortunately short usefulness.  The chance to run the field is rare.  I would have hoped the string could have been longer but it is what it is.  I didn't think the temps would be THAT big of a deal...Neither did Carroll.  We were both wrong.  I won't make THAT mistake again with these players on the Hawks roster.  I'm sure our coach won't either. 

The Hawks play one more game before a very early Bye the week after so after they take their humiliation of yesterday out on the Broncos next Sunday they don't play again for two weeks..  They won't face the same conditions again this season.

Oh ya... the poster that said the Hawks don't play well in the cold obviously didn't see the Super Bowl.

That poster...and you know who you are...are a fuckin moron.

A reminder...Seattle 43  Denver 8... Game temp low 30's

Some People on this MB get a little full of themselves when they jump on a great team that loses.

OK The Hawks lost.  It Sucked.  But they will snap out of it and beat the crap out of Denver...AND YOU will STILL be a fucking idiot. 

Have your pathetic little bit of fun at the Hawks expense.  Say all the Bullshit you need to.  Show your pathetic lack of football knowledge.  It will just make it sweeter on MY end seeing YOU shown to be what you are...  Whiney poor sports and losers.

I can accept this loss.  It's tough.  I'll recover and YOU will still be stupid when the Hawks get back up on the Broncos and ride those bitches into the ground.

YEEEE HAAAAWWW !!!!  Saddle Up Seahawks !!!!

We gonna ride these donkeys hard and put em away wet !!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defenses work harder because they don't know where the play is going and they have to do the tackling. Simple as that.
Click to expand...

 
  that would explain why the defense had their worst game in the carrol/wilson era.wilson and the offense did everything they could to make it a game.hard to win when you hardly ever have the ball though.

the heat affects you in a major way.I can speak for experience recently.
this past august I was outside in the heat in temps that were over a 100 degrees and i made a mental mistake on the job i normally would not make under normal circumstances.It was for sure the heat that caused me to have that mental breakdown and I wasnt out exerting all kinds of energy either.

it doesnt take much logic and common sense to understand someone who deals with those conditions all the time is going to perform their job better than someone who starts for the first time on that job doing it in the same conditions for the first time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh dude the chargers are used to it,the hawks are not.the hawks dont play well in sweltering conditions either.have you forgotten already they played badly against the panthers in an early september game in the heat last year as well just barely winning 12-7?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panthers have a crushing defense.
Click to expand...

 
yes but you put them on a neautral field in a cold weather game,seattle puts up a LOT more points.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sr


9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh dude the chargers are used to it,the hawks are not.the hawks dont play well in sweltering conditions either.have you forgotten already they played badly against the panthers in an early september game in the heat last year as well just barely winning 12-7?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panthers have a crushing defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes but you put them on a neautral field in a cold weather game,seattle puts up a LOT more points.
Click to expand...

Seattle gets a lot of help from their fans at home. The weather is usually bad. Nobody likes to play there. It's depressing for visiting teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Ya...this thread has outlived it's unfortunately short usefulness.  The chance to run the field is rare.  I would have hoped the string could have been longer but it is what it is.  I didn't think the temps would be THAT big of a deal...Neither did Carroll.  We were both wrong.  I won't make THAT mistake again with these players on the Hawks roster.  I'm sure our coach won't either.
> 
> The Hawks play one more game before a very early Bye the week after so after they take their humiliation of yesterday out on the Broncos next Sunday they don't play again for two weeks..  They won't face the same conditions again this season.
> 
> Oh ya... the poster that said the Hawks don't play well in the cold obviously didn't see the Super Bowl.
> 
> That poster...and you know who you are...are a fuckin moron.
> 
> A reminder...Seattle 43  Denver 8... Game temp low 30's
> 
> Some People on this MB get a little full of themselves when they jump on a great team that loses.
> 
> OK The Hawks lost.  It Sucked.  But they will snap out of it and beat the crap out of Denver...AND YOU will STILL be a fucking idiot.
> 
> Have your pathetic little bit of fun at the Hawks expense.  Say all the Bullshit you need to.  Show your pathetic lack of football knowledge.  It will just make it sweeter on MY end seeing YOU shown to be what you are...  Whiney poor sports and losers.
> 
> I can accept this loss.  It's tough.  I'll recover and YOU will still be stupid when the Hawks get back up on the Broncos and ride those bitches into the ground.
> 
> YEEEE HAAAAWWW !!!!  Saddle Up Seahawks !!!!
> 
> We gonna ride these donkeys hard and put em away wet !!!!


 
yeah you're right,this thread has outlived its usefulness.time to move on. they wont have to deal with the humidity anymore so that wont be a problem down the stretch.

you hit the nail right on the head when you said this below.

Oh ya... the poster that said the Hawks don't play well in the cold obviously didn't see the Super Bowl.
That poster...and you know who you are...are a fuckin moron.
A reminder...Seattle 43 Denver 8... Game temp low 30's

He obviously has alzheimers diseace.

I keep telling you that moron poster you just mentioned,can never open up his mouth without lying.that expecting him to ever be honest about something is the same as expecting bill "I never had sex with this woman" clinton to tell you the truth about anything but that just seems to go through one ear and out the other with you huggy.

it doesnt seem to do any good when i try and explain it to you  that if he says something is not true than it IS true or is he says it isnt going to happen,it IS going to happen.. can only try so many times to lead you the horse to the water on that hug.


----------



## mudwhistle

I remember the Kingdome days. Worst turf in the league. I remember the Charger players coming back with rugburn all over their arms and legs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Sr
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh dude the chargers are used to it,the hawks are not.the hawks dont play well in sweltering conditions either.have you forgotten already they played badly against the panthers in an early september game in the heat last year as well just barely winning 12-7?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panthers have a crushing defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes but you put them on a neautral field in a cold weather game,seattle puts up a LOT more points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle gets a lot of help from their fans at home. The weather is usually bad. Nobody likes to play there. It's depressing for visiting teams.
Click to expand...

 
yeah but i said NEAUTRAL field.put these two teams in new york to play,seattle dominates.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the Seahawks humidity was 85% and the temperature was a lot hotter and muggier than the Chargers playing field. That was the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defenses work harder because they don't know where the play is going and they have to do the tackling. Simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would explain why the defense had their worst game in the carrol/wilson era.wilson and the offense did everything they could to make it a game.hard to win when you hardly ever have the ball though.
> 
> the heat affects you in a major way.I can speak for experience recently.
> this past august I was outside in the heat in temps that were over a 100 degrees and i made a mental mistake on the job i normally would not make under normal circumstances.It was for sure the heat that caused me to have that mental breakdown and I wasnt out exerting all kinds of energy either.
> 
> it doesnt take much logic and common sense to understand someone who deals with those conditions all the time is going to perform their job better than someone who starts for the first time on that job doing it in the same conditions for the first time.
Click to expand...

 
Like I pointed out in a previous post,  My abilities totally SUCK when it gets over 90 degrees and THAT's with low humidity.  Many people in Seattle have that problem.  It's so bad that they give warnings on the TV when temps get over 85 degrees even with low humidity.  Keep pets indoors...check in on old people ..be careful of children and pets in cars...etc  I was doing some machining at a shop in Ballard a couple of months ago and had my Pit Bulls in my Caddy while I was inside for a couple of hours at a time.. I had the windows cracked about 4 inches and parked under a big tree so they were in the shade also ..I checked the temp inside ..it never got over 78 degrees even with the outside temps just about 85.  STILL on several occasions during that milling job there were nasty notes on my windshield and jugs of water on my hood with nasty notes.  People around here are just as stupid about it as some of you posters are stupid about heat being NO PROBLEM.  Bottom line...my dogs were fine..they just take a nap when it gets hot.  Some of YOU should take a nap when the Hawks lose...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> I remember the Kingdom days. Worst turf in the league. I remember the Charger players coming back with rugburn all over their arms and legs.


 
ahh the good old days before that fucking free agency came in and ruined the game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> They showed the field temp several times on TV today...115 degrees you fuckin nitwit.
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defenses work harder because they don't know where the play is going and they have to do the tackling. Simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would explain why the defense had their worst game in the carrol/wilson era.wilson and the offense did everything they could to make it a game.hard to win when you hardly ever have the ball though.
> 
> the heat affects you in a major way.I can speak for experience recently.
> this past august I was outside in the heat in temps that were over a 100 degrees and i made a mental mistake on the job i normally would not make under normal circumstances.It was for sure the heat that caused me to have that mental breakdown and I wasnt out exerting all kinds of energy either.
> 
> it doesnt take much logic and common sense to understand someone who deals with those conditions all the time is going to perform their job better than someone who starts for the first time on that job doing it in the same conditions for the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I pointed out in a previous post,  My abilities totally SUCK when it gets over 90 degrees and THAT's with low humidity.  Many people in Seattle have that problem.  It's so bad that they give warnings on the TV when temps get over 85 degrees even with low humidity.  Keep pets indoors...check in on old people ..be careful of children and pets in cars...etc  I was doing some machining at a shop in Ballard a couple of months ago and had my Pit Bulls in my Caddy while I was inside for a couple of hours at a time.. I had the windows cracked about 4 inches and parked under a big tree so they were in the shade also ..I checked the temp inside ..it never got over 78 degrees even with the outside temps just about 85.  STILL on several occasions during that milling job there were nasty notes on my windshield and jugs of water on my hood with nasty notes.  People around here are just as stupid about it as some of you posters are stupid about heat being NO PROBLEM.  Bottom line...my dogs were fine..they just take a nap when it gets hot.  Some of YOU should take a nap when the Hawks lose...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.Temps on the field got even hotter after that of what you saw reaching as high as a blistering 120 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defenses work harder because they don't know where the play is going and they have to do the tackling. Simple as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would explain why the defense had their worst game in the carrol/wilson era.wilson and the offense did everything they could to make it a game.hard to win when you hardly ever have the ball though.
> 
> the heat affects you in a major way.I can speak for experience recently.
> this past august I was outside in the heat in temps that were over a 100 degrees and i made a mental mistake on the job i normally would not make under normal circumstances.It was for sure the heat that caused me to have that mental breakdown and I wasnt out exerting all kinds of energy either.
> 
> it doesnt take much logic and common sense to understand someone who deals with those conditions all the time is going to perform their job better than someone who starts for the first time on that job doing it in the same conditions for the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I pointed out in a previous post,  My abilities totally SUCK when it gets over 90 degrees and THAT's with low humidity.  Many people in Seattle have that problem.  It's so bad that they give warnings on the TV when temps get over 85 degrees even with low humidity.  Keep pets indoors...check in on old people ..be careful of children and pets in cars...etc  I was doing some machining at a shop in Ballard a couple of months ago and had my Pit Bulls in my Caddy while I was inside for a couple of hours at a time.. I had the windows cracked about 4 inches and parked under a big tree so they were in the shade also ..I checked the temp inside ..it never got over 78 degrees even with the outside temps just about 85.  STILL on several occasions during that milling job there were nasty notes on my windshield and jugs of water on my hood with nasty notes.  People around here are just as stupid about it as some of you posters are stupid about heat being NO PROBLEM.  Bottom line...my dogs were fine..they just take a nap when it gets hot.  Some of YOU should take a nap when the Hawks lose...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 

Logic and common sense dont ever seem to register with antiquity and many others here.lol.


----------



## mudwhistle

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sr
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh dude the chargers are used to it,the hawks are not.the hawks dont play well in sweltering conditions either.have you forgotten already they played badly against the panthers in an early september game in the heat last year as well just barely winning 12-7?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Panthers have a crushing defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes but you put them on a neautral field in a cold weather game,seattle puts up a LOT more points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle gets a lot of help from their fans at home. The weather is usually bad. Nobody likes to play there. It's depressing for visiting teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah but i said NEAUTRAL field.put these two teams in new york to play,seattle dominates.
Click to expand...

It's a long season and knowing you have  8 pretty goods chances for a win helps. Homefield advantage doesn't matter as much in the NFL as in college, but Seattle is just about a sure thing. The Vikings used to enjoy that. Denver does because of the altitude.


----------



## Zander

You Sea Pigeon fans really are "cuckoo bananas.".....they will lose again, brace for impact. Teams rarely repeat. Especially in the NFL....adjust expectations accordingly.......


----------



## rightwinger

The 72 Dolphins just heaved a sigh of relief

 Seahawks really had them worried....it being September and all


----------



## Zander

rightwinger said:


> The 72 Dolphins just heaved a sigh of relief
> 
> Seahawks really had them worried....it being September and all


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> You Sea Pigeon fans really are "cuckoo bananas.".....they will lose again, brace for impact. Teams rarely repeat. Especially in the NFL....adjust expectations accordingly.......


 
Nobody here is saying they WONT lose again.I never even said in my OP that they WOULD go undefeated..I used the word PROBABLY.I only said they would repeat.I never said for sure that they would go undefeated though


matter of fact after this loss i changed my prediction in an earlier post of mine saying i think 14-2 is what they will finish at.


----------



## B. Kidd

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Sea Pigeon fans really are "cuckoo bananas.".....they will lose again, brace for impact. Teams rarely repeat. Especially in the NFL....adjust expectations accordingly.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody here is saying they WONT lose again.I never even said in my OP that they WOULD go undefeated..I used the word PROBABLY.I only said they would repeat.I never said for sure that they would go undefeated though
> 
> 
> matter of fact after this loss i changed my prediction in an earlier post of mine saying i think 14-2 is what they will finish at.
Click to expand...


14-2, with NO 'probablys'..........got it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Sea Pigeon fans really are "cuckoo bananas.".....they will lose again, brace for impact. Teams rarely repeat. Especially in the NFL....adjust expectations accordingly.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody here is saying they WONT lose again.I never even said in my OP that they WOULD go undefeated..I used the word PROBABLY.I only said they would repeat.I never said for sure that they would go undefeated though
> 
> 
> matter of fact after this loss i changed my prediction in an earlier post of mine saying i think 14-2 is what they will finish at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 14-2, with NO 'probablys'..........got it!
Click to expand...

 
Okay so there are no-you said so and so's or whatever,lets put it on record I'm GUESSING about 14-2.time will tell how accurate my guess is.lol


----------



## HUGGY

I'll have  slice of that 14-2.

Log it...take it to the bank.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logic and common sense dont ever seem to register with antiquity and many others here.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get that out of using weather conditions are a poor excuse?....Seattle was out smarted and outplayed by San Diego and weather didn't have any thing to do with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> town and snny
> 
> 
> 
> Logic and common sense dont ever seem to register with antiquity and many others here.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get that out of using weather conditions are a poor excuse?....Seattle was out smarted and outplayed by San Diego and weather didn't have any thing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 

I think you need to try a little experiment.

The next time it is hot, above 90, in your town go out and do something that raises your heart rate like raking the lawn vigorously dressed in pure white reflective clothing..no shorts..that would be cheating..wear long pants.

THEN go in and change to an all black outfit and do the same work.

You will immediately understand why the Chargers have a serious advantage playing at home when it is hot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> town and snny
> 
> 
> 
> Logic and common sense dont ever seem to register with antiquity and many others here.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get that out of using weather conditions are a poor excuse?....Seattle was out smarted and outplayed by San Diego and weather didn't have any thing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to try a little experiment.
> 
> The next time it is hot, above 90, in your town go out and do something that raises your heart rate like raking the lawn vigorously dressed in pure white reflective clothing..no shorts..that would be cheating..wear long pants.
> 
> THEN go in and change to an all black outfit and do the same work.
> 
> You will immediately understand why the Chargers have a serious advantage playing at home when it is hot.
Click to expand...

 

you're wasting your breath.logic and common sense NEVER registers with him.


----------



## HUGGY

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> town and snny
> 
> 
> 
> Logic and common sense dont ever seem to register with antiquity and many others here.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get that out of using weather conditions are a poor excuse?....Seattle was out smarted and outplayed by San Diego and weather didn't have any thing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to try a little experiment.
> 
> The next time it is hot, above 90, in your town go out and do something that raises your heart rate like raking the lawn vigorously dressed in pure white reflective clothing..no shorts..that would be cheating..wear long pants.
> 
> THEN go in and change to an all black outfit and do the same work.
> 
> You will immediately understand why the Chargers have a serious advantage playing at home when it is hot.
Click to expand...

 
PS..It isn't like anybody is saying the Chargers didn't play well and have an excellent game plan..  But your contention that the sun acted equally on both teams is stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> town and snny
> 
> 
> 
> Logic and common sense dont ever seem to register with antiquity and many others here.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get that out of using weather conditions are a poor excuse?....Seattle was out smarted and outplayed by San Diego and weather didn't have any thing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to try a little experiment.
> 
> The next time it is hot, above 90, in your town go out and do something that raises your heart rate like raking the lawn vigorously dressed in pure white reflective clothing..no shorts..that would be cheating..wear long pants.
> 
> THEN go in and change to an all black outfit and do the same work.
> 
> You will immediately understand why the Chargers have a serious advantage playing at home when it is hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PS..It isn't like anybody is saying the Chargers didn't play well and have an excellent game plan..  But your contention that the sun acted equally on both teams is stupid.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> I'll have  slice of that 14-2.
> 
> Log it...take it to the bank.



Split with the Niners and Cards
Lose to Philly on the road in Dec
One other road loss

11-5 if they are lucky


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a straight up pussy!
> 
> Rave on you cum guzzlin fraud.
> 
> This will be your only chance in a long time to rub in a Seahawk loss.  The last bastion of a poor sport is pick on a team when they have an unfortunate loss.
> 
> I'm already over it.  You apparently aren't done gloating yet.  Have at it.  I'm all about the Broncos now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you aren't over it, otherwise you wouldn't still be posting about it. Besides, isn't this a Seahawk thread, aren't we all supposed to stay on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ARE most certainly an idiot.  This is CLEARLY a Seahawk thread.
> 
> Get your head out of your ass and try reading the title before saying such stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy he sure is.the thing is he makes reasonable posts once in while like his predictions on this weeks past games for example but  then he goes and makes some asinine comment like this one.
Click to expand...


Huggy is a cry baby, he likes to dish it out but can't take it. 


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have  slice of that 14-2.
> 
> Log it...take it to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split with the Niners and Cards
> Lose to Philly on the road in Dec
> One other road loss
> 
> 11-5 if they are lucky
Click to expand...

 
Wrong. Sweep Santa Clara and Cards.  Philly?...Weeiiillly?

Nope - a - dope.

Don't let this Charger game thing - a - muh - jiggy go to your head.

Strictly an anomoly.  A 115 degree splash in the face wake up call.  How refreshing... 

But you can't lead a fool to water ...  No Worries. 

You will figure it out after the Hawks reel off half a dozen wins in a row now.

I've made MY peace with what happened yesterday.  It won't happen again..at least not for the same reasons.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have  slice of that 14-2.
> 
> Log it...take it to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split with the Niners and Cards
> Lose to Philly on the road in Dec
> One other road loss
> 
> 11-5 if they are lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Sweep Santa Clara and Cards.  Philly?...Weeiiillly?
> 
> Nope - a - dope.
> 
> Don't let this Charger game thing - a - muh - jiggy go to your head.
> 
> Strictly an anomoly.  A 115 degree splash in the face wake up call.  How refreshing...
> 
> But you can't lead a fool to water ...  No Worries.
> 
> You will figure it out after the Hawks reel off half a dozen wins in a row now.
> 
> I've made MY peace with what happened yesterday.  It won't happen again..at least not for the same reasons.
Click to expand...

Poor hawks can't win on the road

Ready for your excuses ?

Refs
Cold
Hot


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have  slice of that 14-2.
> 
> Log it...take it to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split with the Niners and Cards
> Lose to Philly on the road in Dec
> One other road loss
> 
> 11-5 if they are lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Sweep Santa Clara and Cards.  Philly?...Weeiiillly?
> 
> Nope - a - dope.
> 
> Don't let this Charger game thing - a - muh - jiggy go to your head.
> 
> Strictly an anomoly.  A 115 degree splash in the face wake up call.  How refreshing...
> 
> But you can't lead a fool to water ...  No Worries.
> 
> You will figure it out after the Hawks reel off half a dozen wins in a row now.
> 
> I've made MY peace with what happened yesterday.  It won't happen again..at least not for the same reasons.
Click to expand...

 thats REALLY funny he is living in a fantasy land thinking they will actually lose once to the niners and to philly as well.guess he thinks the niners are as good this year as last year.


----------



## Zander

So are the SNJF's  (seahawk nutjob fans) predicting a 14-2 season now? is that the "official" story?

That does  buy you at least 2 weeks.....Good luck with the Broncos!


----------



## Papageorgio




----------



## Zander

9/11 inside job said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Sea Pigeon fans really are "cuckoo bananas.".....they will lose again, brace for impact. Teams rarely repeat. Especially in the NFL....adjust expectations accordingly.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody here is saying they WONT lose again.I never even said in my OP that they WOULD go undefeated..I used the word PROBABLY.I only said they would repeat.I never said for sure that they would go undefeated though
> 
> 
> matter of fact after this loss i changed my prediction in an earlier post of mine saying i think 14-2 is what they will finish at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 14-2, with NO 'probablys'..........got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so there are no-you said so and so's or whatever,lets put it on record I'm GUESSING about 14-2.time will tell how accurate my guess is.lol
Click to expand...


That's quite a backpedal there bub....






.....very entertaining!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> So are the SNJF's  (seahawk nutjob fans) predicting a 14-2 season now? is that the "official" story?
> 
> That does  buy you at least 2 weeks.....Good luck with the Broncos!


 around 14-2,hard to imagine worse than 13-3. you really do have a hatred towards the hawks obviously.

funny you call them nutjobs when we went against popular wacked beliefs of nutcases thinking the donkeys would win the superbowl.a team with a QB who ALWAYS chokes in big games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Sea Pigeon fans really are "cuckoo bananas.".....they will lose again, brace for impact. Teams rarely repeat. Especially in the NFL....adjust expectations accordingly.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody here is saying they WONT lose again.I never even said in my OP that they WOULD go undefeated..I used the word PROBABLY.I only said they would repeat.I never said for sure that they would go undefeated though
> 
> 
> matter of fact after this loss i changed my prediction in an earlier post of mine saying i think 14-2 is what they will finish at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 14-2, with NO 'probablys'..........got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so there are no-you said so and so's or whatever,lets put it on record I'm GUESSING about 14-2.time will tell how accurate my guess is.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's quite a backpedal there bub....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....very entertaining!
Click to expand...

no backpeddling at all,not my fault you cant comprehend the word PROBABLY doesnt mean a guarantee like WILL.
whats entertaining is the lack of knowledge many football fans here display picking the donkeys to win the superbowl even though it was a quarterback who has always choked in big games against top notch competetion. 

whats entertaining is watching people like you who were afraid to come back to this thread of mine to eat crow after i spelled it out for you all here why the donkeys did not have a chance to win the superbowl.

amazing how people picking the broncos to win forget these facts US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> You Sea Pigeon fans really are "cuckoo bananas.".....they will lose again, brace for impact. Teams rarely repeat. Especially in the NFL....adjust expectations accordingly.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody here is saying they WONT lose again.I never even said in my OP that they WOULD go undefeated..I used the word PROBABLY.I only said they would repeat.I never said for sure that they would go undefeated though
> 
> 
> matter of fact after this loss i changed my prediction in an earlier post of mine saying i think 14-2 is what they will finish at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 14-2, with NO 'probablys'..........got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so there are no-you said so and so's or whatever,lets put it on record I'm GUESSING about 14-2.time will tell how accurate my guess is.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's quite a backpedal there bub....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....very entertaining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no backpeddling at all,not my fault you cant comprehend the word PROBABLY doesnt mean a guarantee like WILL.
> whats entertaining is the lack of knowledge many football fans here display picking the donkeys to win the superbowl even though it was a quarterback who has always choked in big games against top notch competetion.
> 
> whats entertaining is watching people like you who were afraid to come back to this thread of mine to eat crow after i spelled it out for you all here why the donkeys did not have a chance to win the superbowl.
> 
> amazing how people picking the broncos to win forget these facts US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

 

Call me a "nutjob"  !!!!!!  I don't care.  I actually *did* have high hopes for an undefeated season.

It is now Tuesday and not a single suicide attributed to the loss on Sunday.  How boring !  It would have made an interesting story line..  

Apparently the talk was just that all talk.  Ya would think there would have been at least a couple of teensy weensie self inflicted deaths after all the bragging on how good the Hawks would be this year.

It all just goes to show that the Muslims are better fans of Allah than Seattleites are fans of their precious football team.

True believers..  ????   PFFFTTT !!!


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have  slice of that 14-2.
> 
> Log it...take it to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split with the Niners and Cards
> Lose to Philly on the road in Dec
> One other road loss
> 
> 11-5 if they are lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Sweep Santa Clara and Cards.  Philly?...Weeiiillly?
> 
> Nope - a - dope.
> 
> Don't let this Charger game thing - a - muh - jiggy go to your head.
> 
> Strictly an anomoly.  A 115 degree splash in the face wake up call.  How refreshing...
> 
> But you can't lead a fool to water ...  No Worries.
> 
> You will figure it out after the Hawks reel off half a dozen wins in a row now.
> 
> I've made MY peace with what happened yesterday.  It won't happen again..at least not for the same reasons.
Click to expand...


The Niners will hopefully have both Aldon Smith and NaVarro Bowman back for at least one of the games with Seattle, if not both.  I'm not sure how long other injured players are expected to be out, but those two are huge for the D.  Having them playing will give the Niners a much better chance of winning at least one of the Seattle games.

Arizona beat the same San Diego team that beat Seattle.  They also won with Drew Stanton playing QB this week and are currently on top of the NFC West.  Don't sleep on the Cards.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have  slice of that 14-2.
> 
> Log it...take it to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split with the Niners and Cards
> Lose to Philly on the road in Dec
> One other road loss
> 
> 11-5 if they are lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Sweep Santa Clara and Cards.  Philly?...Weeiiillly?
> 
> Nope - a - dope.
> 
> Don't let this Charger game thing - a - muh - jiggy go to your head.
> 
> Strictly an anomoly.  A 115 degree splash in the face wake up call.  How refreshing...
> 
> But you can't lead a fool to water ...  No Worries.
> 
> You will figure it out after the Hawks reel off half a dozen wins in a row now.
> 
> I've made MY peace with what happened yesterday.  It won't happen again..at least not for the same reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Niners will hopefully have both Aldon Smith and NaVarro Bowman back for at least one of the games with Seattle, if not both.  I'm not sure how long other injured players are expected to be out, but those two are huge for the D.  Having them playing will give the Niners a much better chance of winning at least one of the Seattle games.
> 
> Arizona beat the same San Diego team that beat Seattle.  They also won with Drew Stanton playing QB this week and are currently on top of the NFC West.  Don't sleep on the Cards.
Click to expand...

 
Hard to figure the 9ers.  They played like crap early last season also.  Seattle isn't quite as deep as last year...not a huge drop off...but the rotations we depended on last season aren't as simple.  It showed Sunday in the SD heat.

Apparently the "home " field of the "big girl britches" wasn't an advantage for Kaepernick and co.  Not exactly how THEY had it penciled in I'm sure. 

I/we don't have much to go on yet with Santa Clara.  One thing fo sho is that they had better step it up or the path to glory for them in 2014 will be a lot harder than even THEY had imagined.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody here is saying they WONT lose again.I never even said in my OP that they WOULD go undefeated..I used the word PROBABLY.I only said they would repeat.I never said for sure that they would go undefeated though
> 
> 
> matter of fact after this loss i changed my prediction in an earlier post of mine saying i think 14-2 is what they will finish at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14-2, with NO 'probablys'..........got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so there are no-you said so and so's or whatever,lets put it on record I'm GUESSING about 14-2.time will tell how accurate my guess is.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's quite a backpedal there bub....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....very entertaining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no backpeddling at all,not my fault you cant comprehend the word PROBABLY doesnt mean a guarantee like WILL.
> whats entertaining is the lack of knowledge many football fans here display picking the donkeys to win the superbowl even though it was a quarterback who has always choked in big games against top notch competetion.
> 
> whats entertaining is watching people like you who were afraid to come back to this thread of mine to eat crow after i spelled it out for you all here why the donkeys did not have a chance to win the superbowl.
> 
> amazing how people picking the broncos to win forget these facts US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a "nutjob"  !!!!!!  I don't care.  I actually *did* have high hopes for an undefeated season.
> 
> It is now Tuesday and not a single suicide attributed to the loss on Sunday.  How boring !  It would have made an interesting story line..
> 
> Apparently the talk was just that all talk.  Ya would think there would have been at least a couple of teensy weensie self inflicted deaths after all the bragging on how good the Hawks would be this year.
> 
> It all just goes to show that the Muslims are better fans of Allah than Seattleites are fans of their precious football team.
> 
> True believers..  ????   PFFFTTT !!!
Click to expand...

Yeah I did as well.as i said before,the chargers look to be a better team this year than last year and mike mccoy looks to be a much better coach than I gave him credit for.If they still had norv turner out there,they would for sure have laid an egg.the team totally lost confidance in him.It seems to be renewed now though with mccoy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have  slice of that 14-2.
> 
> Log it...take it to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split with the Niners and Cards
> Lose to Philly on the road in Dec
> One other road loss
> 
> 11-5 if they are lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Sweep Santa Clara and Cards.  Philly?...Weeiiillly?
> 
> Nope - a - dope.
> 
> Don't let this Charger game thing - a - muh - jiggy go to your head.
> 
> Strictly an anomoly.  A 115 degree splash in the face wake up call.  How refreshing...
> 
> But you can't lead a fool to water ...  No Worries.
> 
> You will figure it out after the Hawks reel off half a dozen wins in a row now.
> 
> I've made MY peace with what happened yesterday.  It won't happen again..at least not for the same reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Niners will hopefully have both Aldon Smith and NaVarro Bowman back for at least one of the games with Seattle, if not both.  I'm not sure how long other injured players are expected to be out, but those two are huge for the D.  Having them playing will give the Niners a much better chance of winning at least one of the Seattle games.
> 
> Arizona beat the same San Diego team that beat Seattle.  They also won with Drew Stanton playing QB this week and are currently on top of the NFC West.  Don't sleep on the Cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to figure the 9ers.  They played like crap early last season also.  Seattle isn't quite as deep as last year...not a huge drop off...but the rotations we depended on last season aren't as simple.  It showed Sunday in the SD heat.
> 
> Apparently the "home " field of the "big girl britches" wasn't an advantage for Kaepernick and co.  Not exactly how THEY had it penciled in I'm sure.
> 
> I/we don't have much to go on yet with Santa Clara.  One thing fo sho is that they had better step it up or the path to glory for them in 2014 will be a lot harder than even THEY had imagined.
Click to expand...

 
it would be a major shocker to me if the seahawks lost that game to them on the road though.they have an intense rivalry so they for sure will go all out.and if harvin is healthy for that game and the offense still has all their starting linemen as well with no major key injurys,I dont see the niners having a prayer in that game. andrew unlucky is inconsistant but he was on his game that day so they had problems with them that day.

the niners are much worse this year with key losses on defense and it showed in that game against the bears. the cowgirls have about the worse defense in the NFL so they did not have to worry about that team.you could have put a journeyman QB and played him that day such as rex grossman or colt mccoy and they would have had no problems in the pocket.

last year they were able to turn things around because they still had these key players which gave them a very good defense.

CB eric wright.
CB carlos rogers.
CB Donte whitner

LB aldon smith
LB navaooro bowman
nose tackle glenn dorsey.

had they had all those players the other night no way do they lose that game to the bears.

not having them showed big time with rookie receivers of the bears getting wide open in the second half against that inexperienced secondary and because of so many being gone due to season ending injurys to dorsey and bowman and smith suspended for 8 games,they were nt able to generate any pass rush in that game whatsoever leaving cutler with all the time i the world to scan the filed back there.

if a pitiful inconsistant interception prone cutler who always does throw interceptions at the most critical times was able to pick that defense apart,just imagine what wilson will do to them.

if they were going to lose a game this year early on,hey at least it was to my chargers who have one of the best QB's in the game that has been to the pro bowl a few times so nothing to be ashamed about there.

when they go on the road to washington,they wont face one of the better QB's then and it will be cold up there.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> View attachment 32004


 
a typical juvenile post from you.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 14-2, with NO 'probablys'..........got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so there are no-you said so and so's or whatever,lets put it on record I'm GUESSING about 14-2.time will tell how accurate my guess is.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's quite a backpedal there bub....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....very entertaining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no backpeddling at all,not my fault you cant comprehend the word PROBABLY doesnt mean a guarantee like WILL.
> whats entertaining is the lack of knowledge many football fans here display picking the donkeys to win the superbowl even though it was a quarterback who has always choked in big games against top notch competetion.
> 
> whats entertaining is watching people like you who were afraid to come back to this thread of mine to eat crow after i spelled it out for you all here why the donkeys did not have a chance to win the superbowl.
> 
> amazing how people picking the broncos to win forget these facts US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a "nutjob"  !!!!!!  I don't care.  I actually *did* have high hopes for an undefeated season.
> 
> It is now Tuesday and not a single suicide attributed to the loss on Sunday.  How boring !  It would have made an interesting story line..
> 
> Apparently the talk was just that all talk.  Ya would think there would have been at least a couple of teensy weensie self inflicted deaths after all the bragging on how good the Hawks would be this year.
> 
> It all just goes to show that the Muslims are better fans of Allah than Seattleites are fans of their precious football team.
> 
> True believers..  ????   PFFFTTT !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did as well.as i said before,the chargers look to be a better team this year than last year and mike mccoy looks to be a much better coach than I gave him credit for.If they still had norv turner out there,they would for sure have laid an egg.the team totally lost confidance in him.It seems to be renewed now though with mccoy.
Click to expand...

 

For serious !!!  Peeps are acting like SD is like a Cleveland. 

Hey dickwads !!!!

SD made the playoffs last season.  Rivers can have a great game once in a blue moon and low and behold Sunday he straight tore it up.  Heat was a factor but nothing compared to Rivers knocking out those third downs and keeping the ball away from Seattle's offense.


----------



## Zander

Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms..... 

Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms.....
> 
> Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.


 

POPPYCOCK !!!!!!!

Seattle lost because SD converted on a freaky high number of third downs.  It WASN'T because they were extra good at setting up with higher than average 1st and 2nd downs.

Seattle wasn't that good at racking up 3rd down conversions because dor the most part they didn't need them.  They scooted own the field around 400 yards and like only had to convert like 3 3rd downs.

It may sound crazy but I think the Hawks offense was the Seahawks defense's worst enemy because they scored in about two minutes on each Seahawk drive and put their defense right back on the field with little time to rest and cool down from the previous SD drives.  The Hawks punted rarely in the game...they had few 3 and outs.  If they had taken MORE time to go down the field they probably would have won easily.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms.....
> 
> Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POPPYCOCK !!!!!!!
> 
> Seattle lost because SD converted on a freaky high number of third downs.  It WASN'T because they were extra good at setting up with higher than average 1st and 2nd downs.
> 
> Seattle wasn't that good at racking up 3rd down conversions because dor the most part they didn't need them.  They scooted own the field around 400 yards and like only had to convert like 3 3rd downs.
> 
> It may sound crazy but I think the Hawks offense was the Seahawks defense's worst enemy because they scored in about two minutes on each Seahawk drive and put their defense right back on the field with little time to rest and cool down from the previous SD drives.  The Hawks punted rarely in the game...they had few 3 and outs.  If they had taken MORE time to go down the field they probably would have won easily.
Click to expand...


Seattle was 3/8 on third down.  San Diego was 10/17.  Seattle had 288 total net yards, San Diego 377.  Seattle had an average of 6.7 yards per passing play, San Diego had 7.3.  Seattle had a far, far better rushing average, 8.3 yards per compared to 2.7.  However, Seattle only ran the ball 13 times compared to 37 for San Diego.  And Seattle punted 4 times to 3 for San Diego.

I didn't watch a lot of the game (I had to watch the little one Sunday) but those stats paint a picture in which Seattle did a poor job playcalling and should have run the ball more frequently, both to keep their defense off of the field and because they were doing such a good job getting through San Diego's defense on the ground.

Of course, it's very hard to know what the game was like just from the stats.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a typical juvenile post from you.
Click to expand...


Look who is talking, the guy that has to use 100 emjoi in his responses. Give me a freakin break.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms.....
> 
> Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POPPYCOCK !!!!!!!
> 
> Seattle lost because SD converted on a freaky high number of third downs.  It WASN'T because they were extra good at setting up with higher than average 1st and 2nd downs.
> 
> Seattle wasn't that good at racking up 3rd down conversions because dor the most part they didn't need them.  They scooted own the field around 400 yards and like only had to convert like 3 3rd downs.
> 
> It may sound crazy but I think the Hawks offense was the Seahawks defense's worst enemy because they scored in about two minutes on each Seahawk drive and put their defense right back on the field with little time to rest and cool down from the previous SD drives.  The Hawks punted rarely in the game...they had few 3 and outs.  If they had taken MORE time to go down the field they probably would have won easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle was 3/8 on third down.  San Diego was 10/17.  Seattle had 288 total net yards, San Diego 377.  Seattle had an average of 6.7 yards per passing play, San Diego had 7.3.  Seattle had a far, far better rushing average, 8.3 yards per compared to 2.7.  However, Seattle only ran the ball 13 times compared to 37 for San Diego.  And Seattle punted 4 times to 3 for San Diego.
> 
> I didn't watch a lot of the game (I had to watch the little one Sunday) but those stats paint a picture in which Seattle did a poor job playcalling and should have run the ball more frequently, both to keep their defense off of the field and because they were doing such a good job getting through San Diego's defense on the ground.
> 
> Of course, it's very hard to know what the game was like just from the stats.
Click to expand...


Seattle passed more than usual because they trailed most of the game and played catch up.

The heat was a factor for both sides however San Diego didn't avoid Sherman and it paid off.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms.....
> 
> Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POPPYCOCK !!!!!!!
> 
> Seattle lost because SD converted on a freaky high number of third downs.  It WASN'T because they were extra good at setting up with higher than average 1st and 2nd downs.
> 
> Seattle wasn't that good at racking up 3rd down conversions because dor the most part they didn't need them.  They scooted own the field around 400 yards and like only had to convert like 3 3rd downs.
> 
> It may sound crazy but I think the Hawks offense was the Seahawks defense's worst enemy because they scored in about two minutes on each Seahawk drive and put their defense right back on the field with little time to rest and cool down from the previous SD drives.  The Hawks punted rarely in the game...they had few 3 and outs.  If they had taken MORE time to go down the field they probably would have won easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle was 3/8 on third down.  San Diego was 10/17.  Seattle had 288 total net yards, San Diego 377.  Seattle had an average of 6.7 yards per passing play, San Diego had 7.3.  Seattle had a far, far better rushing average, 8.3 yards per compared to 2.7.  However, Seattle only ran the ball 13 times compared to 37 for San Diego.  And Seattle punted 4 times to 3 for San Diego.
> 
> I didn't watch a lot of the game (I had to watch the little one Sunday) but those stats paint a picture in which Seattle did a poor job playcalling and should have run the ball more frequently, both to keep their defense off of the field and because they were doing such a good job getting through San Diego's defense on the ground.
> 
> Of course, it's very hard to know what the game was like just from the stats.
Click to expand...

 
There were a lot of penalties which drove down Seattle's net yards.  I didn't review the exact numbers but like I said it was in the neighborhood of 400 yards gross yards on offense. 

The Seahawks offense was a lot more effective than SD for the time they had the ball.  I have seen a lot of posts assuming that the Seahawks got their asses kicked by a superior team on Sunday.  Nothing could be farther from the truth.  The Hawks had taken the ball the length of the field several times during the 17 minutes they had to work with it averaging around 3 minutes per drive.  At the end of the game Seattle had 89 yards to get a game winning TD and extra point with around 2.5 minutes left. There was a 2 minute warning and a TO left to work with.  For the Seahawks that is realistically plenty of time left to still win the football game.

MANY times since Wilson was named the starting QB he has taken the same set of circumstances and made good.  It wouldn't have surprised me at all if Wilson had taken the offense to a TD and a win.  NOT succeeding was far more unbelievable to anyone following the team.

Yes it was a loss.  Yes it was dissappointing but it was far from an ass kicking.  An ass kicking is what Denver will experience this Sunday in Seattle.

The score ended with a 9 point difference because Seattle failed on a 4th down attempt within field goal range for SD.  The FG was a gift from the Hawks.  The actual difference was 6 points at the meaningful end of the game.

Anyone that watched the end of the game knew that the Hawks even with less than a third of the time SD enjoyed on offense were still in a reasonable place during a final drive to come out of SD with a "W".

Give credit to the Chargers for a great game plan and the win but please try and avoid hyperbol suggesting that they ran the Hawks out of Qualcom Stadium.


----------



## Papageorgio

Seattle 8 - 53 in the penalty area, way short of the 400 yards.


----------



## HUGGY

One has to keep in mind that the penalty stats don't reflect yards lost that were gained and then taken away due to the penalty.  Some people that don't really understand football might be ignorant of that aspect of how penalties affect the ACTUAL outcome of any individual play ..a series ...or an outcome of a game.

I stand with around 400 yards minus the penalties and the yards lost gained that were taken away as a result of the penalties.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> One has to keep in mind that the penalty stats don't reflect yards lost that were gained and then taken away due to the penalty.  Some people that don't really understand football might be ignorant of that aspect of how penalties affect the ACTUAL outcome of any individual play ..a series ...or an outcome of a game.
> 
> I stand with around 400 yards minus the penalties and the yards lost gained that were taken away as a result of the penalties.



I don't understand seahawk fans that don't see reality, because many times such as holding the yards would not have been made in the first place. I have seen many plays called back because of penalties, or had yards added on. Also if you want to get technical, Hardin stepped out of bounds, now the seahawks May scored any way, however it may not have been a TDs. That is where people that don't really understand football and are just fanatics of one team lose touch with what football really is. 

Some people who don't understand really football would know that the final score is the final score and that weather and what ifs are nothing more than a deflection of reality. The seahawks lost by nine, not six, because San Diego put the seahawks down by nine because San Diego executed a better game plan and the seahawks did not live up to seahawk fan expectations of an unrealistic 19-0 season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms.....
> 
> Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.


 
yeah they were able to do that because as mudwhistle spelled it out to you all  earlier was because its tougher on a defense in sweltering heat conditions than it is an offense since the defense doesnt know whats coming at them.having to think in sweltering heat conditions is a lot more stressful than normal conditions as well. theres a reason WHY its called home field advantage you know. and your point about them wearing their dark colored uniforms helps prove the point they had the advantage,that made it all the more tougher on them.the link i posted earlier talked about that how the chargers wearing their whites in the heat was a smart idea.

they would have had a better chance at winning the game late in the end  had carrol gone for it on fourth and 2 when they were around their own 35 yard line instead of punting the ball away again.I thought that was stupid of carrol to not go for it then.

Wilson had scrambled and picked up the majority of the yars back on third down.offense was not the problem,defense was.they hadnt stopped them all day long with any 3 and outs so I was thinking at that time-Man what the hell are you doing, go for it!!!

the offense that day was their strength,they made a game of it.that was a costly mistake carrol made.if they dont make it then at least they  would go down trying what was working best that day-the offense.man you got to go for it at that point!!!!!

oh and as i mentioend earlier,someone who is used to working in conditions like that,is going to perform their job FAR better than someone who joins the company for the very first time on the job and works in conditions like that they are not used to for the first time their first day at work.amazing how none of this ever seems to register with any of you though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> One has to keep in mind that the penalty stats don't reflect yards lost that were gained and then taken away due to the penalty.  Some people that don't really understand football might be ignorant of that aspect of how penalties affect the ACTUAL outcome of any individual play ..a series ...or an outcome of a game.
> 
> I stand with around 400 yards minus the penalties and the yards lost gained that were taken away as a result of the penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand seahawk fans that don't see reality, because many times such as holding the yards would not have been made in the first place. I have seen many plays called back because of penalties, or had yards added on. Also if you want to get technical, Hardin stepped out of bounds, now the seahawks May scored any way, however it may not have been a TDs. That is where people that don't really understand football and are just fanatics of one team lose touch with what football really is.
> 
> Some people who don't understand really football would know that the final score is the final score and that weather and what ifs are nothing more than a deflection of reality. The seahawks lost by nine, not six, because San Diego put the seahawks down by nine because San Diego executed a better game plan and the seahawks did not live up to seahawk fan expectations of an unrealistic 19-0 season.
Click to expand...

Hey genius,try living in  a climate year round  where its cold all the time and then go out and work in someplace like phoenix arizona your first day on your new job in intense heat,conditions you are not used to and see how long YOU can keep up with the other workers out there who have been working in those same conditions for YEARS!!!!

you're fooling yourself if you dont believe you will not collapse that day or think clearly. AGAIN as i just said,there is a REASON that writer in that link i posted earlier said the chargers were smart for wearing their whites that day.duh.

I can handle the fact that they didnt go undefeated like I thought they had an excellent chance of doing,I can accept i overlooked it that they dont play well in hot temperatures,you cant seem to deal with reality though that playing in weather conditions you are not used to affects your thinking dramatically and how you normally are that day though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms.....
> 
> Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POPPYCOCK !!!!!!!
> 
> Seattle lost because SD converted on a freaky high number of third downs.  It WASN'T because they were extra good at setting up with higher than average 1st and 2nd downs.
> 
> Seattle wasn't that good at racking up 3rd down conversions because dor the most part they didn't need them.  They scooted own the field around 400 yards and like only had to convert like 3 3rd downs.
> 
> It may sound crazy but I think the Hawks offense was the Seahawks defense's worst enemy because they scored in about two minutes on each Seahawk drive and put their defense right back on the field with little time to rest and cool down from the previous SD drives.  The Hawks punted rarely in the game...they had few 3 and outs.  If they had taken MORE time to go down the field they probably would have won easily.
Click to expand...

 well they will have at least learned from experience from this game for the future in consider that next time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a typical juvenile post from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who is talking, the guy that has to use 100 emjoi in his responses. Give me a freakin break.
Click to expand...

 now what the hell is pooper rambling about?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms.....
> 
> Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POPPYCOCK !!!!!!!
> 
> Seattle lost because SD converted on a freaky high number of third downs.  It WASN'T because they were extra good at setting up with higher than average 1st and 2nd downs.
> 
> Seattle wasn't that good at racking up 3rd down conversions because dor the most part they didn't need them.  They scooted own the field around 400 yards and like only had to convert like 3 3rd downs.
> 
> It may sound crazy but I think the Hawks offense was the Seahawks defense's worst enemy because they scored in about two minutes on each Seahawk drive and put their defense right back on the field with little time to rest and cool down from the previous SD drives.  The Hawks punted rarely in the game...they had few 3 and outs.  If they had taken MORE time to go down the field they probably would have won easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle was 3/8 on third down.  San Diego was 10/17.  Seattle had 288 total net yards, San Diego 377.  Seattle had an average of 6.7 yards per passing play, San Diego had 7.3.  Seattle had a far, far better rushing average, 8.3 yards per compared to 2.7.  However, Seattle only ran the ball 13 times compared to 37 for San Diego.  And Seattle punted 4 times to 3 for San Diego.
> 
> I didn't watch a lot of the game (I had to watch the little one Sunday) but those stats paint a picture in which Seattle did a poor job playcalling and should have run the ball more frequently, both to keep their defense off of the field and because they were doing such a good job getting through San Diego's defense on the ground.
> 
> Of course, it's very hard to know what the game was like just from the stats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle passed more than usual because they trailed most of the game and played catch up.
> 
> The heat was a factor for both sides however San Diego didn't avoid Sherman and it paid off.
Click to expand...

 
the heat was a factor but AGAIN,there is a reason WHY its called home field advantage Einstein.


----------



## B. Kidd

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms.....
> 
> Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POPPYCOCK !!!!!!!
> 
> Seattle lost because SD converted on a freaky high number of third downs.  It WASN'T because they were extra good at setting up with higher than average 1st and 2nd downs.
> 
> Seattle wasn't that good at racking up 3rd down conversions because dor the most part they didn't need them.  They scooted own the field around 400 yards and like only had to convert like 3 3rd downs.
> 
> It may sound crazy but I think the Hawks offense was the Seahawks defense's worst enemy because they scored in about two minutes on each Seahawk drive and put their defense right back on the field with little time to rest and cool down from the previous SD drives.  The Hawks punted rarely in the game...they had few 3 and outs.  If they had taken MORE time to go down the field they probably would have won easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well they will have at least learned from experience from this game for the future in consider that next time.
Click to expand...


What is it that you think they need to learn from this experience?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather conditions are a poor excuse for some sloppy play by the Seahawks defense...both teams were playing in the same weather and it didn't seem to hinder either Seattle or SD offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> town and snny
> 
> 
> 
> Logic and common sense dont ever seem to register with antiquity and many others here.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you get that out of using weather conditions are a poor excuse?....Seattle was out smarted and outplayed by San Diego and weather didn't have any thing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to try a little experiment.
> 
> The next time it is hot, above 90, in your town go out and do something that raises your heart rate like raking the lawn vigorously dressed in pure white reflective clothing..no shorts..that would be cheating..wear long pants.
> 
> THEN go in and change to an all black outfit and do the same work.
> 
> You will immediately understand why the Chargers have a serious advantage playing at home when it is hot.
Click to expand...

 

 this kind of logic and common sense reasoning never seems to ever dawn on these seahawks bashers. I mentioned arizona earlier because I have relatives that live out there and I know  from personal experience,its quite a bit tougher doing a job like that out in that heat out there in a black t shirt than when your're wearing a regular white shirt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather.com said the humidity was an unbearable 63% there! I'll bet the players were all wiping their brows.
> 
> Once or twice!
> 
> 
> 
> they are wrong,I watched the game,they showed a temperatue gauge on the field and mentioned it was at a 120% on the field going by what the gauge was showing us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 118.
> 
> It gets hot this time of year in SD. I remember one time it got to 123 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like the announcers thought the indicater was at a 120 cause thats whats they said and thats what it looked like the marker said.
> 
> NOW maybe all this bullshit talk that it wasnt a scorcher down there will FINALLY stop. as people can see below ,homefield advantage did come into play with the chargers used to it where the seahawks are not.
> 
> SAN DIEGO -- The usual paradise-like weather conditions of San Diego were more like a day in the Sahara Desert on Sunday, and the Seattle Seahawks' defense wilted away in the sweltering heat.
> 
> The defending Super Bowl champs got pushed around and outmuscled most of the day by the San Diego Chargers, who came away with a 30-21 victory at blisteringly hot Qualcomm Stadium.
> 
> The air temperature was 95 degrees at kickoff, but down on the field temperatures reached 118 degrees. The Chargers wisely wore all white and the Seahawks had to wear their dark blue jerseys.
> 
> It was a lot warmer than we're used to and the defense was out there for some really long drives,” Seattle tight end Zach Miller said. “You can’t help but get tired.”
> 
> 
> Seattle free safety Earl Thomas left the game in the third quarter and went to the locker room for IV fluids because of cramps in his legs from the heat, but he returned one series later.
> 
> “It was hot and there was a lot of cramping up when [the defense] was out there long time," Thomas said. “I exert a lot of energy out there, and in this heat it was kind of hard for me at times.
> 
> 
> the players wont use it as an excuse but like the article says it WAS  a factor because they had no way of being prepared for it and the chargers are used to it having to play in it at times so that was their advantage for sure.
> 
> San Diego Heat Wave Will Challenge The Seattle Seahawks
Click to expand...

 
something i noticed after i made this post here was how the seahawk bashers retreated  from saying the heat wasnt that hot on the field when they were proven wrong on that to THEN coming up with wacky asinine claims that them wearing their dark uniforms and playing in conditions they arent used to wasnt a factor and didnt play a role in the game.

Obviously all you seahawk bashers who keep saying them playing in their darks and in sweltering conditions that they arent used to shouldn't have been a major factor,have never done what Huggy mentioned earlier on trying to go outside and do a very difficult physical task in humid conditions in the heat  with dark colored clothing on and then doing the same task another day in the same conditions but with white on,saying it doesnt affect you physically or mentally much worse like antiquity nutcase and others,have OBVIOUSLY never experienced that before like I have out in arizona.


there IS  a reason WHY  the miami dolphins always wear their white uniforms in all their home games during the day you know?


----------



## B. Kidd

B. Kidd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rivers had a decent day, but according the SFNJ's Seattle's defense is supposed to be "unstoppable", right? Sherman can't be beat, right?  Guess they have feet of clay after all......oh wait, sorry, it was the dark colored uniforms.....
> 
> Wanna know the real reason Seattle lost?  San Diego was able to consistently get decent gains on first and second downs. That set up third-and-short, and five of San Diego’s third-down conversions were 2 yards or less. Rivers excels at 3-5 yard passes. None of their passes were longer than 21 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POPPYCOCK !!!!!!!
> 
> Seattle lost because SD converted on a freaky high number of third downs.  It WASN'T because they were extra good at setting up with higher than average 1st and 2nd downs.
> 
> Seattle wasn't that good at racking up 3rd down conversions because dor the most part they didn't need them.  They scooted own the field around 400 yards and like only had to convert like 3 3rd downs.
> 
> It may sound crazy but I think the Hawks offense was the Seahawks defense's worst enemy because they scored in about two minutes on each Seahawk drive and put their defense right back on the field with little time to rest and cool down from the previous SD drives.  The Hawks punted rarely in the game...they had few 3 and outs.  If they had taken MORE time to go down the field they probably would have won easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well they will have at least learned from experience from this game for the future in consider that next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is it that you think they need to learn from this experience?
Click to expand...


-bump-


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have  slice of that 14-2.
> 
> Log it...take it to the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split with the Niners and Cards
> Lose to Philly on the road in Dec
> One other road loss
> 
> 11-5 if they are lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Sweep Santa Clara and Cards.  Philly?...Weeiiillly?
> 
> Nope - a - dope.
> 
> Don't let this Charger game thing - a - muh - jiggy go to your head.
> 
> Strictly an anomoly.  A 115 degree splash in the face wake up call.  How refreshing...
> 
> But you can't lead a fool to water ...  No Worries.
> 
> You will figure it out after the Hawks reel off half a dozen wins in a row now.
> 
> I've made MY peace with what happened yesterday.  It won't happen again..at least not for the same reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor hawks can't win on the road
> 
> Ready for your excuses ?
> 
> Refs
> Cold
> Hot
Click to expand...

there you go with your usual lies as always.Huggy just showed your previous post that you are a proven lying resident troll here at USMB how the hawks detroyed your donkeys in the COLD last year in the superbowl.Oh i guess 43 degrees isnt cold though you're going to say.

oh and how exactly is going-6 and 2 on the road last year  not winning on the road?

what Im always ready for is the entertainment from you how you always change the subject and act like i never posted it when i bring up the fact what an idiot you were picking pick 6 manning to win the superbowl last year when you should have known better in the fact you even talked about it in the past that he always chokes in big games against big competetion.

thats what Im always ready from you on,is always watching you cowardly run off with your tail between your legs when your posts are shot down with lies that they cant win on the road or in cold or whatever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so there are no-you said so and so's or whatever,lets put it on record I'm GUESSING about 14-2.time will tell how accurate my guess is.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite a backpedal there bub....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....very entertaining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no backpeddling at all,not my fault you cant comprehend the word PROBABLY doesnt mean a guarantee like WILL.
> whats entertaining is the lack of knowledge many football fans here display picking the donkeys to win the superbowl even though it was a quarterback who has always choked in big games against top notch competetion.
> 
> whats entertaining is watching people like you who were afraid to come back to this thread of mine to eat crow after i spelled it out for you all here why the donkeys did not have a chance to win the superbowl.
> 
> amazing how people picking the broncos to win forget these facts US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a "nutjob"  !!!!!!  I don't care.  I actually *did* have high hopes for an undefeated season.
> 
> It is now Tuesday and not a single suicide attributed to the loss on Sunday.  How boring !  It would have made an interesting story line..
> 
> Apparently the talk was just that all talk.  Ya would think there would have been at least a couple of teensy weensie self inflicted deaths after all the bragging on how good the Hawks would be this year.
> 
> It all just goes to show that the Muslims are better fans of Allah than Seattleites are fans of their precious football team.
> 
> True believers..  ????   PFFFTTT !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did as well.as i said before,the chargers look to be a better team this year than last year and mike mccoy looks to be a much better coach than I gave him credit for.If they still had norv turner out there,they would for sure have laid an egg.the team totally lost confidance in him.It seems to be renewed now though with mccoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For serious !!!  Peeps are acting like SD is like a Cleveland.
> 
> Hey dickwads !!!!
> 
> SD made the playoffs last season.  Rivers can have a great game once in a blue moon and low and behold Sunday he straight tore it up.  Heat was a factor but nothing compared to Rivers knocking out those third downs and keeping the ball away from Seattle's offense.
Click to expand...



exactly.thats what i was saying earlier.That it wasnt like they were facing Ryan Leaf or some reject quarterback like that. If that was the case,they would for sure be in trouble.

I guess all these seahawk haters have alzhemiers diseace  the fact they seem to have already forgotten these little facts about the chargers.

1. they were a playoff team last year.

2., Rivers was a number one pick in the draft,

3.Rivers led the leauge in most completions last year under new head coach mike mccoy.

4.Rivers has been to the pro bowl a few times in his career.

5.Gates is one of the very best tight ends in the history of the game.

6.But the most important stat of them all that they have all cowardly avoided and acted like I never did post this earlier.

That they were the ONLY team to succeed in going into denver last year and beating the donkeys in their own backyward shutting down Manning and the highest scoring offense in NFL history.

Mile High stadium has historically for decades been a snakepit for visting teams and the toughest venue for them to win at with the donkeys enjoying the greatest homefield advantage over any other NFL team over the last few decades.

stupid in the fact that its extremely difficult to win there in that mile high thin air and has always had pretty much the loudest and noisest fans in the NFL the last several decades.

I cant recall how many times i remember watching monday night games against the donkeys over the years against the raiders or chargers and remember seeing the camera shake because they cause the stadium to bounce up and down on those metal rafters.remembering hearing the announcers last year comment on that in that game between them last year matter of fact.

just watch,like always,they will avoid this post and pretend like I never said any  of this.thats  a given. Looks like they have been taking lessons on how to troll learning from the master.Lying resident USMB troll Rightwinger,how to evade facts and change the subject.


I notice how they never had anything negative to say to that nutcase patriots fan who said the pats would win the superbowl this year and talked about them having the best defense in the league and revis was going to shut people down when they lost to the dolphins and revis got burned repeatedly in that game by a journeyman quarterback who revis made look like dan marino.funny how they decided to kiss his ass after he put his foot in his mouth.

as i said before,Rivers at least isnt a journmeny quarterback named Ryan Tannehill who the pats secondary and the great revis made look like dan marino. guess they dont remember that thread HE made huh?


----------



## Toro

San Diego is a pretty good team, better than advertised. I'm not surprised Seattle lost.


----------



## HUGGY

Toro said:


> San Diego is a pretty good team, better than advertised. I'm not surprised Seattle lost.


 

I was surprised and shocked.


----------



## Zander

HUGGY said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Diego is a pretty good team, better than advertised. I'm not surprised Seattle lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised and shocked.
Click to expand...


Me too. I was drinking the Seattle Kool-Aid.......


----------



## HUGGY

I don't care aboot Denver anymore.  I want SD to make it to the SB so Seattle can regain their team pride and smash that snyde grin off Rivers face.  I NEED for Seattle to smash the stupid grin off Rivers face.  He RUINED MY Seahawks perfect season...that and the sun.  After we smash the grin off of Rivers face I want Allen to fund a scientific expedition to the sun to SMASH the sun.

That is all.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite a backpedal there bub....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....very entertaining!
> 
> 
> 
> no backpeddling at all,not my fault you cant comprehend the word PROBABLY doesnt mean a guarantee like WILL.
> whats entertaining is the lack of knowledge many football fans here display picking the donkeys to win the superbowl even though it was a quarterback who has always choked in big games against top notch competetion.
> 
> whats entertaining is watching people like you who were afraid to come back to this thread of mine to eat crow after i spelled it out for you all here why the donkeys did not have a chance to win the superbowl.
> 
> amazing how people picking the broncos to win forget these facts US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a "nutjob"  !!!!!!  I don't care.  I actually *did* have high hopes for an undefeated season.
> 
> It is now Tuesday and not a single suicide attributed to the loss on Sunday.  How boring !  It would have made an interesting story line..
> 
> Apparently the talk was just that all talk.  Ya would think there would have been at least a couple of teensy weensie self inflicted deaths after all the bragging on how good the Hawks would be this year.
> 
> It all just goes to show that the Muslims are better fans of Allah than Seattleites are fans of their precious football team.
> 
> True believers..  ????   PFFFTTT !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did as well.as i said before,the chargers look to be a better team this year than last year and mike mccoy looks to be a much better coach than I gave him credit for.If they still had norv turner out there,they would for sure have laid an egg.the team totally lost confidance in him.It seems to be renewed now though with mccoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For serious !!!  Peeps are acting like SD is like a Cleveland.
> 
> Hey dickwads !!!!
> 
> SD made the playoffs last season.  Rivers can have a great game once in a blue moon and low and behold Sunday he straight tore it up.  Heat was a factor but nothing compared to Rivers knocking out those third downs and keeping the ball away from Seattle's offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.thats what i was saying earlier.That it wasnt like they were facing Ryan Leaf or some reject quarterback like that. If that was the case,they would for sure be in trouble.
> 
> I guess all these seahawk haters have alzhemiers diseace  the fact they seem to have already forgotten these little facts about the chargers.
> 
> 1. they were a playoff team last year.
> 
> 2., Rivers was a number one pick in the draft,
> 
> 3.Rivers led the leauge in most completions last year under new head coach mike mccoy.
> 
> 4.Rivers has been to the pro bowl a few times in his career.
> 
> 5.Gates is one of the very best tight ends in the history of the game.
> 
> 6.But the most important stat of them all that they have all cowardly avoided and acted like I never did post this earlier.
> 
> That they were the ONLY team to succeed in going into denver last year and beating the donkeys in their own backyward shutting down Manning and the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> Mile High stadium has historically for decades been a snakepit for visting teams and the toughest venue for them to win at with the donkeys enjoying the greatest homefield advantage over any other NFL team over the last few decades.
> 
> stupid in the fact that its extremely difficult to win there in that mile high thin air and has always had pretty much the loudest and noisest fans in the NFL the last several decades.
> 
> I cant recall how many times i remember watching monday night games against the donkeys over the years against the raiders or chargers and remember seeing the camera shake because they cause the stadium to bounce up and down on those metal rafters.remembering hearing the announcers last year comment on that in that game between them last year matter of fact.
> 
> just watch,like always,they will avoid this post and pretend like I never said any  of this.thats  a given. Looks like they have been taking lessons on how to troll learning from the master.Lying resident USMB troll Rightwinger,how to evade facts and change the subject.
> 
> 
> I notice how they never had anything negative to say to that nutcase patriots fan who said the pats would win the superbowl this year and talked about them having the best defense in the league and revis was going to shut people down when they lost to the dolphins and revis got burned repeatedly in that game by a journeyman quarterback who revis made look like dan marino.funny how they decided to kiss his ass after he put his foot in his mouth.
> 
> as i said before,Rivers at least isnt a journmeny quarterback named Ryan Tannehill who the pats secondary and the great revis made look like dan marino. guess they dont remember that thread HE made huh?
Click to expand...


I wonder if you forgot that you posted this :



9/11 inside job said:


> cant wait for this game,wont dare miss it,my two favorite teams "soon to be second and third favorites next year when the rams are back in LA of course." wish i could have attended this game in san diego but just not possible. wow this is so much unfair scheduling for my poor chargers this year.this game could possibly not be anymore so in favor of the seahawks and such a disadvantage for the chargers.
> 
> the Hawks have  10 an entire 10 days of rest  to get prepared for this game  where my chargers are coming off a tough loss in against the cards in arizona. on a monday night game having one day less to get read.just 6 days against the superbowl champ no less.
> 
> The play of the cards reinforced what I been saying that just like the niners,the cards are not anywhere near as good this year.especially on defense.to barely beat my chargers who are going to be far worse this year with the loss of offensive coordinater  ken whisenhunt and its already showing,to barely beat them at home no less against an inconsistant quaterback who is the stautue of liberty,how do they expect to win one game from the hawks this year? lol  as for my chargers? again no surprise,they got lucky making the playoffs last year,this year their luck runs out on them with the loss of whisenhunt. Im looking at 0 and 2 for my chargers this year.thats a given.



Notice you said the Chargers got lucky making the playoffs last year, that the Chargers starting 0-2 is a given, etc.  

But go ahead and pretend that others are being stupid for not seeing what a difficult game it was for Seattle.....


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite a backpedal there bub....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....very entertaining!
> 
> 
> 
> no backpeddling at all,not my fault you cant comprehend the word PROBABLY doesnt mean a guarantee like WILL.
> whats entertaining is the lack of knowledge many football fans here display picking the donkeys to win the superbowl even though it was a quarterback who has always choked in big games against top notch competetion.
> 
> whats entertaining is watching people like you who were afraid to come back to this thread of mine to eat crow after i spelled it out for you all here why the donkeys did not have a chance to win the superbowl.
> 
> amazing how people picking the broncos to win forget these facts US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Call me a "nutjob"  !!!!!!  I don't care.  I actually *did* have high hopes for an undefeated season.
> 
> It is now Tuesday and not a single suicide attributed to the loss on Sunday.  How boring !  It would have made an interesting story line..
> 
> Apparently the talk was just that all talk.  Ya would think there would have been at least a couple of teensy weensie self inflicted deaths after all the bragging on how good the Hawks would be this year.
> 
> It all just goes to show that the Muslims are better fans of Allah than Seattleites are fans of their precious football team.
> 
> True believers..  ????   PFFFTTT !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did as well.as i said before,the chargers look to be a better team this year than last year and mike mccoy looks to be a much better coach than I gave him credit for.If they still had norv turner out there,they would for sure have laid an egg.the team totally lost confidance in him.It seems to be renewed now though with mccoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For serious !!!  Peeps are acting like SD is like a Cleveland.
> 
> Hey dickwads !!!!
> 
> SD made the playoffs last season.  Rivers can have a great game once in a blue moon and low and behold Sunday he straight tore it up.  Heat was a factor but nothing compared to Rivers knocking out those third downs and keeping the ball away from Seattle's offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> exactly.thats what i was saying earlier.That it wasnt like they were facing Ryan Leaf or some reject quarterback like that. If that was the case,they would for sure be in trouble.
> 
> I guess all these seahawk haters have alzhemiers diseace  the fact they seem to have already forgotten these little facts about the chargers.
> 
> 1. they were a playoff team last year.
> 
> 2., Rivers was a number one pick in the draft,
> 
> 3.Rivers led the leauge in most completions last year under new head coach mike mccoy.
> 
> 4.Rivers has been to the pro bowl a few times in his career.
> 
> 5.Gates is one of the very best tight ends in the history of the game.
> 
> 6.But the most important stat of them all that they have all cowardly avoided and acted like I never did post this earlier.
> 
> That they were the ONLY team to succeed in going into denver last year and beating the donkeys in their own backyward shutting down Manning and the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> Mile High stadium has historically for decades been a snakepit for visting teams and the toughest venue for them to win at with the donkeys enjoying the greatest homefield advantage over any other NFL team over the last few decades.
> 
> stupid in the fact that its extremely difficult to win there in that mile high thin air and has always had pretty much the loudest and noisest fans in the NFL the last several decades.
> 
> I cant recall how many times i remember watching monday night games against the donkeys over the years against the raiders or chargers and remember seeing the camera shake because they cause the stadium to bounce up and down on those metal rafters.remembering hearing the announcers last year comment on that in that game between them last year matter of fact.
> 
> just watch,like always,they will avoid this post and pretend like I never said any  of this.thats  a given. Looks like they have been taking lessons on how to troll learning from the master.Lying resident USMB troll Rightwinger,how to evade facts and change the subject.
> 
> 
> I notice how they never had anything negative to say to that nutcase patriots fan who said the pats would win the superbowl this year and talked about them having the best defense in the league and revis was going to shut people down when they lost to the dolphins and revis got burned repeatedly in that game by a journeyman quarterback who revis made look like dan marino.funny how they decided to kiss his ass after he put his foot in his mouth.
> 
> as i said before,Rivers at least isnt a journmeny quarterback named Ryan Tannehill who the pats secondary and the great revis made look like dan marino. guess they dont remember that thread HE made huh?
Click to expand...


Or wait, how about this post? :



9/11 inside job said:


> the naysayers who dont think the seahawks will go undefeated,they obviously did not read my OP on that thread.
> 
> Also wouldnt you agree Hug that they just dont get it that the seahawks are like the yankees were back in the mid 90's? the yankees for four straight years won the world series because they were in a class by themselves.
> 
> the other teams looked like they werent ready for the major leagues,same with seahawks,when you compare any of the other teams to the seahawks,the seahawks look like they are on an entire different level than they are.the other teams look like they are playing college football compared to them.
> 
> the only way they dont go undefeated is if wilson gets hurt.thats not going to happen.so the only other way it could happen is if the game is rigged. the NFL does that sometimes.
> 
> Like a few years ago there was talk that the packers would go undefeated.everybody believed that them  coming itto kansas city,that that game would be a cince for them and should have been.
> 
> I honestly believe in all my heart that game was rigged.That mike mccarthey purposely did not try and win that game.thats the only thing that makes sense.them losing that game was about as likely as the seahawks losing this game to the chargers.
> 
> if the hawks go out and lose a game to a team like this they should easily beat,well then Im afraid that will prove people right that have been saying carrol is a cheater because all the other teams on their schedule are all creampuffs like the chargers are.NONE of them are capable of standing toe to toe with them.
> 
> the naysayers who dont think they will go undefeated,I dont think they realise just how seriously the cards and the niners defenses are banged up this year,how they are far worse this year than last year.
> 
> *I wonder if its FINALLY dawning on them though after the niners just barely escaped with a victory against the cowgirls,a really pitiful team by just a mere touchdown and how the cards just barely beat the chargers another really bad team in arizona no less.if they STILL think those teams are any good after that,then they got to be the dumbest football fans i know.*



That last paragraph in bold is particularly funny.  Arizona just barely beat the Chargers, another *really bad team*, huh?  Thinking that makes them any good makes people the dumbest football fans you know?


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> San Diego is a pretty good team, better than advertised. I'm not surprised Seattle lost.



Any given week any team can beat any team. 

The difference between the best and the worst is not that great.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Diego is a pretty good team, better than advertised. I'm not surprised Seattle lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised and shocked.
Click to expand...

 
yeah me and you both.I never considered a QB with no scrambling ability whatsoever would burn the hawks so badly like Rivers did.

He looked like Russel Wilson out there evading sacks and getting away from the grasp of so many of the hawks players which is because ,the hawks arent used to that kind of heat they had to play in so they werent their usual dominating selves in the pass rush.

Now that i think about it though,im not too much surprised now  since I overlooked two very important facts..1.they dont play well in that kind of heat as has been spelled out so many times on this threead to everybody why the chargers had such an advantage on that. 2.also as I have said so many times on this thread,this was the ONLY  team that was able to march into that snakepit in denver last year and beat them on their own home turf shutting down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.

matter of fact I did not take this seriously earlier in the year when i heard it in the telecast of the chargers/seahawks preseason game  they were saying they could seriously challenge the donkeys for the division this year.I didnt think mccoy was much of a coach I guess because i was so angry at them last year for not hiring whisenhunt was the head coach.

I still think whisenhunt would have been a better choice but I now think mccoy is a much better coach than what I was giving him credit for.No way would the chargers have won that game last year in denver or sunday against the Hawks if Norv Turner was still there.not happening.But I would say now the chargers have bought into mccoy and whats he trying to do down there in sunny san diego.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I don't care aboot Denver anymore.  I want SD to make it to the SB so Seattle can regain their team pride and smash that snyde grin off Rivers face.  I NEED for Seattle to smash the stupid grin off Rivers face.  He RUINED MY Seahawks perfect season...that and the sun.  After we smash the grin off of Rivers face I want Allen to fund a scientific expedition to the sun to SMASH the sun.
> 
> That is all.


 then you will have to cross your fingers my chargers get homefield advantage over the pats in the playoffs then so you can have your wish.lol


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care aboot Denver anymore.  I want SD to make it to the SB so Seattle can regain their team pride and smash that snyde grin off Rivers face.  I NEED for Seattle to smash the stupid grin off Rivers face.  He RUINED MY Seahawks perfect season...that and the sun.  After we smash the grin off of Rivers face I want Allen to fund a scientific expedition to the sun to SMASH the sun.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> then you will have to cross your fingers my chargers get homefield advantage over the pats in the playoffs then so you can have your wish.lol
Click to expand...

 
Oh.. NOW they are YOUR Chargers...  

HOW..convenient....


----------



## Billo_Really

What's you fucking problem Huggman?  Yer gonna get your ass whipped this Sunday.  I'll give you 6!


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> What's you fucking problem Huggman?  Yer gonna get your ass whipped this Sunday.  I'll give you 6!


 

MY ASS ????

You are gonna wish your daddy was Adrian Peterson after my Hawks spank the Doncos.


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's you fucking problem Huggman?  Yer gonna get your ass whipped this Sunday.  I'll give you 6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY ASS ????
> 
> You are gonna wish your daddy was Adrian Peterson after my Hawks spank the Doncos.
Click to expand...

Corporal punishment is child abuse and Denver is going to rape your junky ass so bad, you will wish you were still playing the Chargers.


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's you fucking problem Huggman?  Yer gonna get your ass whipped this Sunday.  I'll give you 6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY ASS ????
> 
> You are gonna wish your daddy was Adrian Peterson after my Hawks spank the Doncos.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Corporal punishment is child abuse and Denver is going to rape your junky ass so bad, you will wish you were still playing the Chargers.
Click to expand...

 
"rape my junky ass?"

WOW... first I'll need to become a junky...I don't know if I'll have time to work that into my schedule this week.

The whole thing sounds real inviting on the surface..    Can I take a raincheck on that "rape" thingy?  It might be a while before I turn into a fag and consider the joys of being gang raped by a football team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care aboot Denver anymore.  I want SD to make it to the SB so Seattle can regain their team pride and smash that snyde grin off Rivers face.  I NEED for Seattle to smash the stupid grin off Rivers face.  He RUINED MY Seahawks perfect season...that and the sun.  After we smash the grin off of Rivers face I want Allen to fund a scientific expedition to the sun to SMASH the sun.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> then you will have to cross your fingers my chargers get homefield advantage over the pats in the playoffs then so you can have your wish.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.. NOW they are YOUR Chargers...
> 
> HOW..convenient....
Click to expand...

 
you're getting old hug.you're starting to develop alzhemiers if you havent already.

Have you already forgotten that I was always an LA RAM fan my whole life since i was a toddler and switched to the chargers only after they left?  that the chargers are the team I always root for? that the seahawks are my SECOND favorite team?

just because I did not believe the chargers would win that game doesnt mean I wasnt happy about them winning it dude.

since you have already forgotten this I 'll repeat it again.I only started to be a big fan of the seahawks only AFTER  pete carrol became their coach.Before then I could have cared less about the seahawks.It made no difference to me who won the superbowl the year the steelers and your Hawks played.whoever won that game I did not care.Your seahawks could have won that game and it would have made no difference to me.

I was a big fan of the patriots when Carrol was the coach back  then.before then I thought nothing of them and now i cant stand them.

when the day comes carrol leaves the seahawks,then i will have lost complete interest in them.

you for SURE have alzheimers it looks like.You  just made this post just last week and you already forgot it as well.

can't believe 9/11 isn't all over this thread supporting HIS Chargers.

then I of course said this afterwards which looks like you also forgot.

cant wait for this game,wont dare miss it,my two favorite teams "soon to be second and third favorites next year when the rams are back in LA of course." wish i could have attended this game in san diego


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care aboot Denver anymore.  I want SD to make it to the SB so Seattle can regain their team pride and smash that snyde grin off Rivers face.  I NEED for Seattle to smash the stupid grin off Rivers face.  He RUINED MY Seahawks perfect season...that and the sun.  After we smash the grin off of Rivers face I want Allen to fund a scientific expedition to the sun to SMASH the sun.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> then you will have to cross your fingers my chargers get homefield advantage over the pats in the playoffs then so you can have your wish.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.. NOW they are YOUR Chargers...
> 
> HOW..convenient....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're getting old hug.you're starting to develop alzhemiers if you havent already.
> 
> Have you already forgotten that I was always an LA RAM fan my whole life since i was a toddler and switched to the chargers only after they left?  that the chargers are the team I always root for? that the seahawks are my SECOND favorite team?
> 
> just because I did not believe the chargers would win that game doesnt mean I wasnt happy about them winning it dude.
> 
> since you have already forgotten this I 'll repeat it again.I only started to be a big fan of the seahawks only AFTER  pete carrol became their coach.Before then I could have cared less about the seahawks.It made no difference to me who won the superbowl the year the steelers and your Hawks played.whoever won that game I did not care.Your seahawks could have won that game and it would have made no difference to me.
> 
> I was a big fan of the patriots when Carrol was the coach back  then.before then I thought nothing of them and now i cant stand them.
> 
> when the day comes carrol leaves the seahawks,then i will have lost complete interest in them.
> 
> you for SURE have alzheimers it looks like.You  just made this post just last week and you already forgot it as well.
> 
> can't believe 9/11 isn't all over this thread supporting HIS Chargers.
> 
> then I of course said this afterwards which looks like you also forgot.
> 
> cant wait for this game,wont dare miss it,my two favorite teams "soon to be second and third favorites next year when the rams are back in LA of course." wish i could have attended this game in san diego
Click to expand...

 
I'm EXTRA glad I didn't fly down for that San Diego impression of the Sahara desert.  All it was missing was the stupid muslims and camels.  My brain doesn't do well when it gets over 90 anymore.  Or was that 80.???  I don't know...sometimes the mid-70's seems like more than I can cope with..  

What were we talking about?  

Oh ya... the Chargers...Man I'm glad I didn't see that one in person...  It's the heat..  I don't do well in the heat..  It makes me forgetfull.


----------



## antiquity

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care aboot Denver anymore.  I want SD to make it to the SB so Seattle can regain their team pride and smash that snyde grin off Rivers face.  I NEED for Seattle to smash the stupid grin off Rivers face.  He RUINED MY Seahawks perfect season...that and the sun.  After we smash the grin off of Rivers face I want Allen to fund a scientific expedition to the sun to SMASH the sun.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> 
> 
> then you will have to cross your fingers my chargers get homefield advantage over the pats in the playoffs then so you can have your wish.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.. NOW they are YOUR Chargers...
> 
> HOW..convenient....
Click to expand...


I think he was thinking about the LA Chargers....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you just  farted in here again antiquity^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow i just found these two videos.this guy skip bayless really knows his stuff.He could very well be a prophet.If his prediction he made before the season began turns out to be correct,then he did his homework even better than I have on the seahawks.

In the first video he said BEFORE the chargers game in his prediction on the outcome,that the seahawks would lose this game and go 15-1 for the season and win the superbowl.

this guy for sure did his homework.Nobody can deny this guy knows his football. Okay they wont go undefeated,but if this guy is right "and so far he has been in his predictions on the seahawks his first two weeks." then they will go 15-1 though and I will have been off in my original prediction of undefeated by just ONE GAME.we shall see.

after hearing HIS thoughts,I for sure dont see them doing any worse than 14 -2 now.

the second video he is saying pretty much the exact same thing me and Huggy have been saying this whole time on this thread that they should win the rest of their games because they wont be in that kind of heat anymore.

So for all the fools that keep on saying  how the heat should not have affected the seahawks play so badly,me and huggy arent the only ones saying it.

this guy said it BEFORE the game and AGAIN he said before the chargers game they will go 15-1 for the season with this game being the one game they lose this year.

nothing like hearing it from the horses mouth.This black guy here is an idiot though.he is taking the patriots and the saints in the superbowl.He must be pals with randy moss and moss has been giving him his weed he has been on lately.


 
 
me and huggy have been redeemed.He said the EXACT same thing me and Huggy have been saying throughout this entire thread  on  why the seahawks lost as you heard from yourself in the second video.

and AGAIN,as the first video proves,he said before that game the seahawks would lose to the chargers.this being their one loss of the season. again if his prediction turns out accurate and he has been so far in his first two weeks,then my prediction of undefeated doesnt look so far off  in that i just may have been off by just one game.we shall see.

Bayless is looking like a genius so far and if he is correct and they do indeed go 15-1 and win the superbowl,he will have been.


----------



## antiquity

9/11 inside job said:


> you just  farted in here again antiquity^



A skunk smells its own hole first 911. The only thing I smell here is some of your long boring post. And I don't need any stupid smilies to demonstrate.


----------



## HUGGY

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just  farted in here again antiquity^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A skunk smells its own hole first* 911. The only thing I smell here is some of your long boring post. And I don't need any stupid smilies to demonstrate.
Click to expand...

 
"A skunk smells its own hole first"

That's just about the dumbest "country bumpkin saying" I've ever seen.

I can't imagine what hillbilly incestuous scenerio THAT little hayseed *colloquialism *sprung from....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just  farted in here again antiquity^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A skunk smells its own hole first 911. The only thing I smell here is some of your long boring post. And I don't need any stupid smilies to demonstrate.
Click to expand...

 
translation-I smoke crack all the time and cant comprehend english,thats why i cant comprehend facts you post the the rams will be back in LA next year or facts that the seahawks lost sunday because the heat was a major factor them playing in conditions they are not used to,not understaning your facts you posted that if you exert yourself in the heat in dark clothing outdoors.,its much tougher on you than it is if you wear white clothing.and it still doest make any sense to me why the chargers wore white clothing that day either.


----------



## HUGGY

I think if we wish hard enough the Seahawks can still go undefeated.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> I think if we wish hard enough the Seahawks can still go undefeated.


----------



## rightwinger

Right now 3-3 and would not make the playoffs


----------



## Zander

The 3rd place SeaChickens will not repeat. Hell they won't even make the playoffs.

Here's a list of excuses- please make your selections now:

Reasons for loss: (select 3)

Helmet doesn't fit well (tough to get it right with the crown underneath)
Bad coaching
Bad officiating
Hot weather
Cold weather
Too windy
Lucky score at the end
A missed tackle here
A defensive breakdown there
Bad bounces
Too many penalties
Lack of focus
Sherman strained his uterus
Wilson's new haircut
Carroll's new Fiat 500 broke
A bad pass here
A dropped ball there
Percy Harvin traded

---------------------------

My picks: Sherman strained his uterus, Carroll's new Fiat 500 broke, and bad coaching


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.



Undefeated! Another great call by the tinfoil hat guy. 

Maybe they run the table and go 13-3.


----------



## rightwinger

Zander said:


> The 3rd place SeaChickens will not repeat. Hell they won't even make the playoffs.
> 
> Here's a list of excuses- please make your selections now:
> 
> Reasons for loss: (select 3)
> 
> Helmet doesn't fit well (tough to get it right with the crown underneath)
> Bad coaching
> Bad officiating
> Hot weather
> Cold weather
> Too windy
> Lucky score at the end
> A missed tackle here
> A defensive breakdown there
> Bad bounces
> Too many penalties
> Lack of focus
> Sherman strained his uterus
> Wilson's new haircut
> Carroll's new Fiat 500 broke
> A bad pass here
> A dropped ball there
> Percy Harvin traded
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> My picks: Sherman strained his uterus, Carroll's new Fiat 500 broke, and bad coaching


I blame Ebola


----------



## JimH52

HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## JimH52

HUGGY said:


> I think if we wish hard enough the Seahawks can still go undefeated.



Wish in on hand and crap in the other and see which one gets full first.....


----------



## Billo_Really

Hey* Huggy*,

Are you now a Jets fan?


----------



## Zander

rightwinger said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 3rd place SeaChickens will not repeat. Hell they won't even make the playoffs.
> 
> Here's a list of excuses- please make your selections now:
> 
> Reasons for loss: (select 3)
> 
> Helmet doesn't fit well (tough to get it right with the crown underneath)
> Bad coaching
> Bad officiating
> Hot weather
> Cold weather
> Too windy
> Lucky score at the end
> A missed tackle here
> A defensive breakdown there
> Bad bounces
> Too many penalties
> Lack of focus
> Sherman strained his uterus
> Wilson's new haircut
> Carroll's new Fiat 500 broke
> A bad pass here
> A dropped ball there
> Percy Harvin traded
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> My picks: Sherman strained his uterus, Carroll's new Fiat 500 broke, and bad coaching
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Ebola
Click to expand...


And Sherman's strained uterus.......


----------



## Papageorgio

Huggy and tinfoil hat are no where to be found!

The stats even at the half favored Seattle, give that young Rams QB credit he played well. Wilson had a good game, a crazy punt fake by St. Louis wins the game for the Rams.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Huggy and tinfoil hat are no where to be found!
> 
> The stats even at the half favored Seattle, give that young Rams QB credit he played well. Wilson had a good game, a crazy punt fake by St. Louis wins the game for the Rams.


 
No.  The refs GAVE the game to the Rams.  They ignored the rules and just did what they wanted.  The run for a TD on the punt was not a valid TD.  A Rams player on the opposite side of the field signaled a fair catch.  THAT is why everybody ran towards him.  ANY player on the receiving team can signal a fair catch.  Once the Fair Catch has been signaled by ANY player any attempt to advance the ball is a penalty.

Near the end of the game the Hawks forced a fumble with approximately a minute left.  In the last two minutes the refs are supposed to review especially in potentially game changing plays.  The refs ignored THAT RULE and just let the clock run.

The officials gave the game to the Rams.  I'm not suggesting they cheated ...just that they were clearly not aware of the rules and were too stupid to enforce them.

Yes the Rams tricked the Hawks on the fake punt.   That still wasn't enough to win the game by the rules.


----------



## Zander

Boohoo. Stop being a whiny c@nt!  They played like shit and deserved to lose  

Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> Hey* Huggy*,
> 
> Are you now a Jets fan?


 
Why would I want to be a Jets fan?  The East coast is populated by pompus assholes.  I have no use for anything on the East coast of the U S.


----------



## HUGGY

Zander said:


> Boohoo. Stop being a whiny c@nt!  They played like shit and deserved to lose
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
You being a dishonest Kunt is no surprise.  When the rules are ignored so obviously it is no reward to call THAT a victory.  But I'm sure in YOUR case stealing is the same as earning.

If you don't think the game should be played within the guidelines of the rules then you are nothing but a comon thief. 

Call it whining if it makes your thin conscience feel better.  I know the rules and they were clearly ignored this morning.  It wasn't even close.  It was blatent disregard of the rules.  But then a dishonest clown like you will take a win any way you can.


----------



## Zander

Boohoo. The sea chickens were robbed! 

Lol 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zander said:


> Boohoo. The sea chickens were robbed!
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the seahawks win lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just  farted in here again antiquity^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A skunk smells its own hole first* 911. The only thing I smell here is some of your long boring post. And I don't need any stupid smilies to demonstrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A skunk smells its own hole first"
> 
> That's just about the dumbest "country bumpkin saying" I've ever seen.
> 
> I can't imagine what hillbilly incestuous scenerio THAT little hayseed *colloquialism *sprung from....
Click to expand...

ok facts are facts the seachicks are 3-3


----------



## JimH52

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy and tinfoil hat are no where to be found!
> 
> The stats even at the half favored Seattle, give that young Rams QB credit he played well. Wilson had a good game, a crazy punt fake by St. Louis wins the game for the Rams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The refs GAVE the game to the Rams.  They ignored the rules and just did what they wanted.  The run for a TD on the punt was not a valid TD.  A Rams player on the opposite side of the field signaled a fair catch.  THAT is why everybody ran towards him.  ANY player on the receiving team can signal a fair catch.  Once the Fair Catch has been signaled by ANY player any attempt to advance the ball is a penalty.
> 
> Near the end of the game the Hawks forced a fumble with approximately a minute left.  In the last two minutes the refs are supposed to review especially in potentially game changing plays.  The refs ignored THAT RULE and just let the clock run.
> 
> The officials gave the game to the Rams.  I'm not suggesting they cheated ...just that they were clearly not aware of the rules and were too stupid to enforce them.
> 
> Yes the Rams tricked the Hawks on the fake punt.   That still wasn't enough to win the game by the rules.
Click to expand...


You mean no one on the Hawks team or even on the sidelines actually looked to see where the ball was kicked?  WOW!  I thought Pete was smarter than that.  I mean, he was smart enough to get out of USC before the Bush scandal came down.  I would have thought he was smart enough to look up when the ball was kicked....

University of Southern California athletics scandal - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

What was Pete Carroll s part in the USC scandal - Shutdown Corner - NFL Blog - Yahoo Sports

And Roger has looked the other way...


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy and tinfoil hat are no where to be found!
> 
> The stats even at the half favored Seattle, give that young Rams QB credit he played well. Wilson had a good game, a crazy punt fake by St. Louis wins the game for the Rams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The refs GAVE the game to the Rams.  They ignored the rules and just did what they wanted.  The run for a TD on the punt was not a valid TD.  A Rams player on the opposite side of the field signaled a fair catch.  THAT is why everybody ran towards him.  ANY player on the receiving team can signal a fair catch.  Once the Fair Catch has been signaled by ANY player any attempt to advance the ball is a penalty.
> 
> Near the end of the game the Hawks forced a fumble with approximately a minute left.  In the last two minutes the refs are supposed to review especially in potentially game changing plays.  The refs ignored THAT RULE and just let the clock run.
> 
> The officials gave the game to the Rams.  I'm not suggesting they cheated ...just that they were clearly not aware of the rules and were too stupid to enforce them.
> 
> Yes the Rams tricked the Hawks on the fake punt.   That still wasn't enough to win the game by the rules.
Click to expand...


FAIR CATCH RULE
The member of the receiving team must raise one arm a full length above his head and wave it from side to side while kick is in flight. (Failure to give proper sign: receivers’ ball five yards behind spot of signal.) Note: It is legal for the receiver to shield his eyes from the sun by raising one hand no higher than the helmet.
No opponent may interfere with the fair catcher, the ball, or his path to the ball. Penalty: 15 yards from spot of foul and fair catch is awarded.
*A player who signals for a fair catch is not required to catch the ball. However, if a player signals for a fair catch, he may not block or initiate contact with any player on the kicking team until the ball touches a player. Penalty: snap 15 yards.*
If ball hits ground or is touched by member of kicking team in flight, fair catch signal is off and all rules for a kicked ball apply.
Any undue advance by a fair catch receiver is delay of game. No specific distance is specified for undue advance as ball is dead at spot of catch. If player comes to a reasonable stop, no penalty. For penalty, five yards.
If time expires while ball is in play and a fair catch is awarded, receiving team may choose to extend the period with one fair catch kick down. However, placekicker may not use tee.

Sorry, you are wrong, this play has been used before and ruled legal. Seattle was fooled and was burned, the refs didn't whistle it dead.

The fumble, should have been reviewed, I doubt and most analysts agree, it would not have been overturned.


----------



## ABikerSailor

The Cowboys beat the Ocean Chickens last week, and they won their game this week as well.

So much for the Ocean Chickens being undefeated this season...........................


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo. Stop being a whiny c@nt!  They played like shit and deserved to lose
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being a dishonest Kunt is no surprise.  When the rules are ignored so obviously it is no reward to call THAT a victory.  But I'm sure in YOUR case stealing is the same as earning.
> 
> If you don't think the game should be played within the guidelines of the rules then you are nothing but a comon thief.
> 
> Call it whining if it makes your thin conscience feel better.  I know the rules and they were clearly ignored this morning.  It wasn't even close.  It was blatent disregard of the rules.  But then a dishonest clown like you will take a win any way you can.
Click to expand...

 
I saw your "fair catch"....looks like his hands are down

Whine much?  3-3 and nobody is intimidated by the Hawks anymore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy and tinfoil hat are no where to be found!
> 
> The stats even at the half favored Seattle, give that young Rams QB credit he played well. Wilson had a good game, a crazy punt fake by St. Louis wins the game for the Rams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The refs GAVE the game to the Rams.  They ignored the rules and just did what they wanted.  The run for a TD on the punt was not a valid TD.  A Rams player on the opposite side of the field signaled a fair catch.  THAT is why everybody ran towards him.  ANY player on the receiving team can signal a fair catch.  Once the Fair Catch has been signaled by ANY player any attempt to advance the ball is a penalty.
> 
> Near the end of the game the Hawks forced a fumble with approximately a minute left.  In the last two minutes the refs are supposed to review especially in potentially game changing plays.  The refs ignored THAT RULE and just let the clock run.
> 
> The officials gave the game to the Rams.  I'm not suggesting they cheated ...just that they were clearly not aware of the rules and were too stupid to enforce them.
> 
> Yes the Rams tricked the Hawks on the fake punt.   That still wasn't enough to win the game by the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean no one on the Hawks team or even on the sidelines actually looked to see where the ball was kicked?  WOW!  I thought Pete was smarter than that.  I mean, he was smart enough to get out of USC before the Bush scandal came down.  I would have thought he was smart enough to look up when the ball was kicked....
> 
> University of Southern California athletics scandal - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> What was Pete Carroll s part in the USC scandal - Shutdown Corner - NFL Blog - Yahoo Sports
> 
> And Roger has looked the other way...
Click to expand...

 
considering the source is wikipedia which has a long history of lying ,thats hardly convincing.

thats like trusting Bill " I never had sex with this woman." Clinton to be truthful to you when you ask him a question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just  farted in here again antiquity^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A skunk smells its own hole first* 911. The only thing I smell here is some of your long boring post. And I don't need any stupid smilies to demonstrate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A skunk smells its own hole first"
> 
> That's just about the dumbest "country bumpkin saying" I've ever seen.
> 
> I can't imagine what hillbilly incestuous scenerio THAT little hayseed *colloquialism *sprung from....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok facts are facts the seachicks are 3-3
Click to expand...

 
as i said before on Huggys  thread,i am now ready to eat my words on the seahawks going to the superbowl.that was all i ever guaranteed here on this thread.I never guaranteed undefeated.I just said PROBABLY.theres a major difference there.

I dont think anybody ever imaigined that their offense would get worse this season than from last year.

pretty much everybody out there all agreed they would be BETTER this year with the addition of percy harvin. I have lost faith in the seahawks after getting rid of harvin and no longer believe in their organization anymore.at least not this year.

the fact they got rid of him shows me they are desperate and in disarray.Harvin was not the problem.the offensive and defensive lines ARE the problem.they cant protect wilson and the defense cant mount a pass rush or put any pressure on the quarterback.

and that is because they fell into the same trap that every team always does when they win the superbowl.they got complacent in the offseason so they are not playing the way they are capable of playing.they showed how they are capable of playing when they want to in that opening game against the packers.ever since then though they have played with no heart and no desire.

I thought this team was different,that they would not get complacent in the off season.I was wrong obviously.

they may repeat someday but its obviously not in the cards for them this year.this year can be flushed down the drain.

thank god I have my Rams coming back to LA next year to have something to be excited about for next season.this is the first football season where I wanted it to end immediately so the announcement can be made come march 1st.I hate the long wait.

Unlike the seahawks,i dont care if the rams go 0-16 every year,I will STILL have lots of fun enjoying watching them play because i have heard they are also bringing back their classic LA colors the coolest looking uniforms in the NFL bar none that they are leaving those god awful ugly looking rags in saint louis thank god.

unlike with the  seahawks,i can enjoy watching THE RAMS every week because just looking at those classic LA colors that they wore monday night against the niners,makes it a fun time for me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Boohoo. Stop being a whiny c@nt!  They played like shit and deserved to lose
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
exactly.it was a DOUBLE whammy for me yesterday cause BOTH my chargers and the seahawks BOTH played like shit yesterday.

as usual,the hawks had no pass rush whatsoever on the quarterback so they deserved to lose.just like the past month,they played with no heart and no desire.they brought it on themselves.

they were stupid enough to fall for the fake punt and the officials sure as hell cant be blamed for the hawks poor play on special teams yesterday.they played like crap and they deserved to lose.plain and simple.


----------



## antiquity

Papageorgio said:


> Huggy and tinfoil hat are no where to be found!
> 
> The stats even at the half favored Seattle, give that young Rams QB credit he played well. Wilson had a good game, a crazy punt fake by St. Louis wins the game for the Rams.



Yeah... maybe, that and the 4th down fake punt......


----------



## B. Kidd

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo. Stop being a whiny c@nt!  They played like shit and deserved to lose
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being a dishonest Kunt is no surprise.  When the rules are ignored so obviously it is no reward to call THAT a victory.  But I'm sure in YOUR case stealing is the same as earning.
> 
> If you don't think the game should be played within the guidelines of the rules then you are nothing but a comon thief.
> 
> Call it whining if it makes your thin conscience feel better.  I know the rules and they were clearly ignored this morning.  It wasn't even close.  It was blatent disregard of the rules.  But then a dishonest clown like you will take a win any way you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw your "fair catch"....looks like his hands are down
> 
> Whine much?  3-3 and nobody is intimidated by the Hawks anymore
Click to expand...


Someone pinch Huggy and let him know this IS NOT a bad dream................


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo. Stop being a whiny c@nt!  They played like shit and deserved to lose
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being a dishonest Kunt is no surprise.  When the rules are ignored so obviously it is no reward to call THAT a victory.  But I'm sure in YOUR case stealing is the same as earning.
> 
> If you don't think the game should be played within the guidelines of the rules then you are nothing but a comon thief.
> 
> Call it whining if it makes your thin conscience feel better.  I know the rules and they were clearly ignored this morning.  It wasn't even close.  It was blatent disregard of the rules.  But then a dishonest clown like you will take a win any way you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw your "fair catch"....looks like his hands are down
> 
> Whine much?  3-3 and nobody is intimidated by the Hawks anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone pinch Huggy and let him know this IS NOT a bad dream................
Click to expand...

yeah as much as I would like to believe that to be true,unlike Huggy I have come to grips with reality that they are done and have moved on.

Huggy is still in denial mode I see.which i can understand since the chargers are the team i have   cheered on the past 20 years only becoming a hawks fan three years ago so where Huggy has bled Hawk blue since 76 so its much more difficult for him to come to  grips with  than myself.

the chargers  losing  to the kansas  city clowns was far more depresssing for me than the seahawks losing to the rams.

it was obvious the seahawks loss was coming,the chargers loss I never saw  coming.


----------



## B. Kidd

9/11 inside job said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo. Stop being a whiny c@nt!  They played like shit and deserved to lose
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being a dishonest Kunt is no surprise.  When the rules are ignored so obviously it is no reward to call THAT a victory.  But I'm sure in YOUR case stealing is the same as earning.
> 
> If you don't think the game should be played within the guidelines of the rules then you are nothing but a comon thief.
> 
> Call it whining if it makes your thin conscience feel better.  I know the rules and they were clearly ignored this morning.  It wasn't even close.  It was blatent disregard of the rules.  But then a dishonest clown like you will take a win any way you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw your "fair catch"....looks like his hands are down
> 
> Whine much?  3-3 and nobody is intimidated by the Hawks anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone pinch Huggy and let him know this IS NOT a bad dream................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah as much as I would like to believe that to be true,unlike Huggy I have come to grips with reality that they are done and have moved on.
> 
> Huggy is still in denial mode I see.which i can understand since the chargers are the team i have   cheered on the past 20 years only becoming a hawks fan three years ago so where Huggy has bled Hawk blue since 76 so its much more difficult for him to come to  grips with  than myself.
> 
> the chargers  losing  to the kansas  city clowns was far more depresssing for me than the seahawks losing to the rams.
> 
> it was obvious the seahawks loss was coming,the chargers loss I never saw  coming.
Click to expand...


KC coach Reid has a helluva record prepping a team after a bye week. I agree with you that Seattle is not the team they were last year and I don't see them as dangerous anymore...........more of a moderate threat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo. Stop being a whiny c@nt!  They played like shit and deserved to lose
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being a dishonest Kunt is no surprise.  When the rules are ignored so obviously it is no reward to call THAT a victory.  But I'm sure in YOUR case stealing is the same as earning.
> 
> If you don't think the game should be played within the guidelines of the rules then you are nothing but a comon thief.
> 
> Call it whining if it makes your thin conscience feel better.  I know the rules and they were clearly ignored this morning.  It wasn't even close.  It was blatent disregard of the rules.  But then a dishonest clown like you will take a win any way you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw your "fair catch"....looks like his hands are down
> 
> Whine much?  3-3 and nobody is intimidated by the Hawks anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone pinch Huggy and let him know this IS NOT a bad dream................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah as much as I would like to believe that to be true,unlike Huggy I have come to grips with reality that they are done and have moved on.
> 
> Huggy is still in denial mode I see.which i can understand since the chargers are the team i have   cheered on the past 20 years only becoming a hawks fan three years ago so where Huggy has bled Hawk blue since 76 so its much more difficult for him to come to  grips with  than myself.
> 
> the chargers  losing  to the kansas  city clowns was far more depresssing for me than the seahawks losing to the rams.
> 
> it was obvious the seahawks loss was coming,the chargers loss I never saw  coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KC coach Reid has a helluva record prepping a team after a bye week. I agree with you that Seattle is not the team they were last year and I don't see them as dangerous anymore...........more of a moderate threat.
Click to expand...

yeah I saw that about Reid,i just thought this was the year for the chargers so it would not matter this time.But the chargers gave it to them so they didnt deserve it.

Huggy has talked about how the niners are not near as good a team this year or the past few years under Harbaugh which was obvious last night.Now he needs to come to grips that the hawks arent either. 
The cards look to best the best of the three poised to win the division.


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boohoo. Stop being a whiny c@nt!  They played like shit and deserved to lose
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being a dishonest Kunt is no surprise.  When the rules are ignored so obviously it is no reward to call THAT a victory.  But I'm sure in YOUR case stealing is the same as earning.
> 
> If you don't think the game should be played within the guidelines of the rules then you are nothing but a comon thief.
> 
> Call it whining if it makes your thin conscience feel better.  I know the rules and they were clearly ignored this morning.  It wasn't even close.  It was blatent disregard of the rules.  But then a dishonest clown like you will take a win any way you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw your "fair catch"....looks like his hands are down
> 
> Whine much?  3-3 and nobody is intimidated by the Hawks anymore
Click to expand...


But didn't you love the way Carroll went flying up and down the sideline trying to get the refs on his side.  He hasn't moved so fast since he ran away from the impending Bush disaster at USC.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

9/11 inside job said:


> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.


After this long explanation to why the Seahawks will go undefeated, I just have to say,


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> Why would I want to be a Jets fan?  The East coast is populated by pompus assholes.  I have no use for anything on the East coast of the U S.


Last season that's all you could do was talk about Harvin.  It was "Percy this" and "Percy that" and "just you wait until Percy Harvin comes back" and "Percy's almost ready!"  You talked so much about Percy Harvin, one would think you wanted to have his baby.


----------



## Billo_Really

BTW, paybacks a bitch!


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want to be a Jets fan?  The East coast is populated by pompus assholes.  I have no use for anything on the East coast of the U S.
> 
> 
> 
> Last season that's all you could do was talk about Harvin.  It was "Percy this" and "Percy that" and "just you wait until Percy Harvin comes back" and "Percy's almost ready!"  You talked so much about Percy Harvin, one would think you wanted to have his baby.
Click to expand...

 
I was wrong about Harvin.


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> BTW, paybacks a bitch!


 
Payback for what exactly?

You are without a doubt a full blown idiot.


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> Payback for what exactly?
> 
> You are without a doubt a full blown idiot.


Last seasons' Monday night football game you should of lost.  You had this coming.  

_"Oh, oh, I'm catching the football!  Oh no, he's catching the football!"_​
That was classic! Made your team look pretty stupid.


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> I was wrong about Harvin.


Not too many people admit they were wrong on an internet message board.  The ones who do, have my respect.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

UllysesS.Archer said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.
> 
> 
> 
> After this long explanation to why the Seahawks will go undefeated, I just have to say,
Click to expand...

 
a common denominater in you hawk haters is you all  obviously have reading comprehension problems in the fact you dont understand what the word PROBABLY means.

  who could have figured harvin would turn out ot be a cancer and the seahawk players would get complacent and play with no desire or passion?

the media never  bothered to tell anybody till recently harvin had been a cancer for the team dating back to last year getting in fights with all his players.

while posting all those multiple smileys, you should laugh at yourself how you dont know what the word PROBABLY means.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong about Harvin.
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many people admit they were wrong on an internet message board.  The ones who do, have my respect.
Click to expand...

 
one of the rare momemts huggy has EVER admitted he was wrong.Im impressed. especially since like you said,people on the net seldom can ever admit that.this is a rare moment for Huggy as well.lol.

the sad thing is is that had the hawks brought back tate and got rid of harvin last year after all the fights he got into with his teammates,and had the seahawks not got complacent and played with the same kind of heart,passion and desire they had last year,i dont think people like skip bayless would have been far off at all saying before the year began they would go 15-1

 who could have figured those two things would ever happen? i never imagined they would or that the media was covering up harvins behaviour for a whole year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want to be a Jets fan?  The East coast is populated by pompus assholes.  I have no use for anything on the East coast of the U S.
> 
> 
> 
> Last season that's all you could do was talk about Harvin.  It was "Percy this" and "Percy that" and "just you wait until Percy Harvin comes back" and "Percy's almost ready!"  You talked so much about Percy Harvin, one would think you wanted to have his baby.
Click to expand...

thats huggy for you.

just watch when the middle of february comes,he'll deny he ever said the rams wont be coming back to LA next year just like mad scientist already has denied he ever said that now that the media is no longer trying to keep a lid on it anymore

.problem for people like huggy and mad,is the computer saves you words you post and people can copy and paste it.


----------



## rightwinger

Not having Harvin will hurt the Seahawks

He is a special teams threat and someone the defense has to isolate and defend against. Can Wilson and Lynch carry the team by themselves?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Not having Harvin will hurt the Seahawks
> 
> He is a special teams threat and someone the defense has to isolate and defend against. Can Wilson and Lynch carry the team by themselves?


 Indeed getting rid of harvin at this point was just plain dumb.no better way to advertise it to everybody in the NFL that your team is in dissarry by getting rid of a player you traded three draft picks for. that is an act of desperation.should have at LEAST waited till after the season was over instead of advertising to everybody your team is having problems.

as i said on another thread,getting rid of harvin is hardly the answer to their problems.they have far more concerns than harvin.harvin cant be blamed for the lack of pressure by the defensive line not getting to their quarterback or the poor play of their offensive line.

Is harvin to blame for the special teams meltdowns sunday TWICE?

Now if none of thoes three things were happeing and harvin was the only issue,I would be in favor of it but again,Harvin is the least of their problems they have right now.fix those three problems first and wait till the season is over before getting rid of harvin.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.
> 
> 
> 
> After this long explanation to why the Seahawks will go undefeated, I just have to say,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a common denominater in you hawk haters is you all  obviously have reading comprehension problems in the fact you dont understand what the word PROBABLY means.
> 
> who could have figured harvin would turn out ot be a cancer and the seahawk players would get complacent and play with no desire or passion?
> 
> the media never  bothered to tell anybody till recently harvin had been a cancer for the team dating back to last year getting in fights with all his players.
> 
> while posting all those multiple smileys, you should laugh at yourself how you dont know what the word PROBABLY means.
Click to expand...


Funny, if the Seahawks would have went undefeated and won the Super Bowl, you would have claimed you called it from the start.
sad
Now, you are reduced to making stupid excuses and trying to use an out. Sad the excuses you use.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.
> 
> 
> 
> After this long explanation to why the Seahawks will go undefeated, I just have to say,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a common denominater in you hawk haters is you all  obviously have reading comprehension problems in the fact you dont understand what the word PROBABLY means.
> 
> who could have figured harvin would turn out ot be a cancer and the seahawk players would get complacent and play with no desire or passion?
> 
> the media never  bothered to tell anybody till recently harvin had been a cancer for the team dating back to last year getting in fights with all his players.
> 
> while posting all those multiple smileys, you should laugh at yourself how you dont know what the word PROBABLY means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, if the Seahawks would have went undefeated and won the Super Bowl, you would have claimed you called it from the start.
> sad
> Now, you are reduced to making stupid excuses and trying to use an out. Sad the excuses you use.
Click to expand...


I cannot believe that he is even throwing Huggy under the bus!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and for all you seahawk haters with reading comprehension problems that dont know what the word probably means,i love how you all were a bunch of chickenshit cowards who never came on this thread back then to congratuate me on calling this one right.that you all ran off when i kept bringing this thread back asking you all what were you all saying about the broncos winning the superbowl.

amazing how people picking the broncos to win forget these facts US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

funny when im wrong you come on to rub it in but when im RIGHT,you all are a bunch on chickenshit cowards who run off with your tail between your legs when i asked you all to come on THIS thread.

pretty juvenile. for chris,thats normal i would expect it from him,he was never hear when they were winning,he only comes around like the coward he is to talk about them LOSING.some of you others i thought were bigger than that though.i obviously underestimated your maturity though.


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and for all you seahawk haters with reading comprehension problems that dont know what the word probably means,i love how you all were a bunch of chickenshit cowards who never came on this thread back then to congratuate me on calling this one right.that you all ran off when i kept bringing this thread back asking you all what were you all saying about the broncos winning the superbowl.
> 
> amazing how people picking the broncos to win forget these facts US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> funny when im wrong you come on to rub it in but when im RIGHT,you all are a bunch on chickenshit cowards who run off with your tail between your legs when i asked you all to come on THIS thread.
> 
> pretty juvenile. for chris,thats normal i would expect it from him,he was never hear when they were winning,he only comes around like the coward he is to talk about them LOSING.some of you others i thought were bigger than that though.i obviously underestimated your maturity though.



Not only were you WRONG, lol, but you are also crazy.  I'm a lady by the way, so I would appreciate you not referring to me as a "he," although I am SURE you are doing it just to be a rude prick because I told you this before, or it's just that you really are THAT stupid, which wouldn't be surprising in the least, given your screen name, your posts and your constant flip-flopping here on the FOOTBALL thread, which is a game, dummy.  Lol!  Get a grip on your crazy conspiracy theory self, or seek professional help.


----------



## HUGGY

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.
> 
> 
> 
> After this long explanation to why the Seahawks will go undefeated, I just have to say,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a common denominater in you hawk haters is you all  obviously have reading comprehension problems in the fact you dont understand what the word PROBABLY means.
> 
> who could have figured harvin would turn out ot be a cancer and the seahawk players would get complacent and play with no desire or passion?
> 
> the media never  bothered to tell anybody till recently harvin had been a cancer for the team dating back to last year getting in fights with all his players.
> 
> while posting all those multiple smileys, you should laugh at yourself how you dont know what the word PROBABLY means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, if the Seahawks would have went undefeated and won the Super Bowl, you would have claimed you called it from the start.
> sad
> Now, you are reduced to making stupid excuses and trying to use an out. Sad the excuses you use.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that he is even throwing Huggy under the bus!
Click to expand...

 
That should dispell the rumors that 9/11 and I are connected at the hip.


----------



## ChrisL

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.
> 
> 
> 
> After this long explanation to why the Seahawks will go undefeated, I just have to say,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a common denominater in you hawk haters is you all  obviously have reading comprehension problems in the fact you dont understand what the word PROBABLY means.
> 
> who could have figured harvin would turn out ot be a cancer and the seahawk players would get complacent and play with no desire or passion?
> 
> the media never  bothered to tell anybody till recently harvin had been a cancer for the team dating back to last year getting in fights with all his players.
> 
> while posting all those multiple smileys, you should laugh at yourself how you dont know what the word PROBABLY means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, if the Seahawks would have went undefeated and won the Super Bowl, you would have claimed you called it from the start.
> sad
> Now, you are reduced to making stupid excuses and trying to use an out. Sad the excuses you use.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that he is even throwing Huggy under the bus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That should dispell the rumors that 9/11 and I are connected at the hip.
Click to expand...


Lol!  That's a GOOD thing!


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> That should dispell the rumors that 9/11 and I are connected at the hip.


I heard it was 7/11?  That 2 burritos for $3 is hard to pass up.


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That should dispell the rumors that 9/11 and I are connected at the hip.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard it was 7/11?  That 2 burritos for $3 is hard to pass up.
Click to expand...

 
Naw, This is where we definitely part ways...I'm more of a Gordito's kinda guy. Their Burrito takes two days to eat.  I think it weighs about 5 pounds..   

Gorditos Healthy Mexican Food - Seattle WA

Taco Del Mar works in a pinch.. they are all over the place up here in Seattle..killer Burritos !!!

Taco Del Mar


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UllysesS.Archer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 1.they have an excellent coach.Everybody wants to play for Pete Carrol because he makes even practices fun.Al Michaels talked about that on a monday night football game last year how he makes the practicies fun.If there are any other NFL coachs out there that make practices fun,I havent heard about them.
> 
> Thats why the players that play for him,they dont care about the money near as much as players on other teams do.they play the game for the love of the game not for the love of the money.the ones that are so much into the money thing leave for greener pastures.
> 
> this is what it said in USA TODAY about him-In seattle,the hammer rests with coach pete carrol,whose upbeat style belies the intensity and detail of the program he has built.He and general manager John Schneider evaluated and made changes,with a handful of key veterans departing,but the core is still the same.
> 
> they STILL have plenty of depth and are one of the youngest teams in the league if not THE youngest which just may be the case. Carrol and schneider are easily by leaps and bounds the best duo of Head coach/general manager in the NFL.
> 
> 2.Russel Wilson as good as he was last year is only going to be better this year and thats scary for the rest of the league.
> 
> 3.Their offense will actually be better this year.
> 
> at first I was skeptical on how they would survive with the loss of Golden tate but with Percy Harvin still there,he brings an added dimension to that offense as we saw in the superbowl.If he stays healthy,they are going to be a major force to be reckoned with.
> 
> Oh and their offensive line is far better this year than last year as well.Remember the packers have one of the best defenses of all their opponents out there,for sure in the top three  if not the best of the ones out there in the league.yet in the second half against that team,the packers were scratching their heads trying to figure out how to stop them.
> 
> their running game has greatly improved this year since they got rid of reject Giamonti or whatever that tackles name was and have Justin Britt in his place now who does not play like a rookie at all.
> 
> He looks like he has been in the leauge for YEARS!!!! carpenter and the other guard they had last year,have really improved their game in blocking in the running game this year.
> 
> Oh and remember their best lineman Russel Okung and Max Unger are not even 100% yet and they played lights out football against the packers last night.They are rusty because they played sparingly in the pre season games. Just think how tough for opponents they will be when they are at full strength!!!! yikes.!!!!!!
> 
> 4.as hard as it is to believe,you look at their schedule and its actually easier this year than last year believe it ot not.Im really surprised that Green Bay had to come here and play them and denver has to as well.their schedule would have been much more difficult having those game so the road for them.
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the 49ers and the cardinals? they are worse this year than last year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 5.Last but not least.They have cut down on penaltys drastically from a year ago last year to this year.
> 
> I said many times last year as did others  that if they didnt commit so many penaltys in all their games all the time leading the league,they would go undefeated.
> 
> well THIS year,they have done just that,they were always in double digit  penaltys last year most the time where in their preseason games they werent committing more than five.were under five in each one of them.for just preseason,that was phenemenal.and it carried over into their opener against the packers committing only four.
> 
> in the game against the packers when one of their secondary players committed the most costly one,a pass interfernce penalty that led to a touchdown and gave green bay a 7-3 lead,the seahawks answered back driving the length of the field for the go ahead score with their touchdown.Last year they would not have done that this early in the season.
> 
> Carrol obviously worked long and hard with them in the off season stressing them to play penalty free.
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it,they go undefeated AND win the superbowl.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.
> 
> 
> 
> After this long explanation to why the Seahawks will go undefeated, I just have to say,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a common denominater in you hawk haters is you all  obviously have reading comprehension problems in the fact you dont understand what the word PROBABLY means.
> 
> who could have figured harvin would turn out ot be a cancer and the seahawk players would get complacent and play with no desire or passion?
> 
> the media never  bothered to tell anybody till recently harvin had been a cancer for the team dating back to last year getting in fights with all his players.
> 
> while posting all those multiple smileys, you should laugh at yourself how you dont know what the word PROBABLY means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny, if the Seahawks would have went undefeated and won the Super Bowl, you would have claimed you called it from the start.
> sad
> Now, you are reduced to making stupid excuses and trying to use an out. Sad the excuses you use.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot believe that he is even throwing Huggy under the bus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That should dispell the rumors that 9/11 and I are connected at the hip.
Click to expand...

 


yeah Huggy is a die hard seahawk fan and has been since their existeance in 76 and always will be a fan of them.I  only started liking them when wilson came along.I saw something special in wilson in a preseason game his rookie year and knew then he was something special,plus i have always like carrol so three years ago the hawks became my favorite Team in the NFC. when carrol and wilson leave,unlike huggy i wont care about the hawks anymore.

the team i have ALWAYS cheered on since a toddler is the chargers who will be my second favorite team next year though because of this below.this team i always loved till 20 years ago when they broke my heart.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year. US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
the seahawks then will of course drop to number three on thelist and wont be my favorite in the NFC anymore.

with them back where they belong next year,i dont care if they go 0-16 every year.


----------



## rightwinger

Bump


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Bump


 hey troll,thanks for just bumping this.

all it does is show all you seahawk haters you all don't know what the word probably means since the thread title clearly shows that I only guaranteed they would repeat-which I have admitted I was wrong about,something you might try sometime once in your life, but NEVER guaranteed they would go undefeated which you seahawk haters have an obsession over always posting lies I guaranteed they would when I clearly  made it known in the thread title that they more than likey would which again is not a guarantee.


----------



## rightwinger

Your prediction...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Your prediction...


as always,like the troll you are,you prove you evade facts that I never guaranteed they would go undefeated and have admitted I was wrong they would repeat.

again something you might want to try someday once in your life,instead of being an immature coward who evades facts and changes the subject when proven wrong.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> I think Huggy was off by just one year last year when he said the Seahawks will go undefeated and win the superbowl and *here are the reasons why I think they will go undefeated* in the regular season and accomplish what the patriots were just one miracle catch away from accomplishing in their first superbowl against the Giants that year.
> 
> 
> 
> the two teams in the NFC that gave them problems last year the *49ers and the cardinals*? *they are worse this year than last* year with key losses on defense.the fact the pitifil cowboys only lost to them by a touchdown against the niners and the *cardinals barely escaped victory over my creampuff chargers* at home no less speaks volumns how bad they are this year.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> as long as the refs arent hometown refs like they were in their first loss  of the season last year on the road to the colts where the refs ruled a touchdown a safetly that even colt fans said was a safety,if they get lucky bounces  which is what it depends on all the time-the dolphins were just lucky in a couple gamews their season when they accomplished the feat having the other team in a couple games fumble the ball deep in their territory when the dolphins were down by a touchdown and harvin stays healthy,forget it*,they go undefeated* AND* win the superbowl*.if they go undefeated in the regular season,its game over,the AFC is too weak for them.



911 said probably in his heading, however in his post he gave reasons they would go undefeated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well what do you know is the sports troll pooper coming to join fellow troll right winger to fart in my thread as well.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> well what do you know is the sports troll pooper coming to join fellow troll right winger to fart in my thread as well.


 
Someone is in full meltdown mode


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> well what do you know is the sports troll pooper coming to join fellow troll right winger to fart in my thread as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is in full meltdown mode
Click to expand...

 says the paid agent troll.


----------

